# Duck Chat withdrawal ....



## chickens really

For all who need a place to discuss Ducks...I personally need a Duck fix...


----------



## Miss Lydia

Hey Ducks are COOL, and yes I'd remove all adults from the pen before ducklings hatch better to be safe than sorry.  Adults can be unpredictable with ducklings if not their own.


----------



## chickens really

Miss Lydia said:


> Hey Ducks are COOL, and yes I'd remove all adults from the pen before ducklings hatch better to be safe than sorry.  Adults can be unpredictable with ducklings if not their own.



Thanks so much....I will do that ASAP.......I sure miss everyone........Thanks so much...


----------



## DwayneNLiz

chickens really said:


> ......?.....
> 
> I have a question.....Do I need to remove DW my Drake and Petunia my other Duck Hen out of the pen before the Ducklings hatch?....Daisy is due on or around Mothers Day.....


  Daisy *should* keep an eye on her babies BUT there is always that chance that the others could still try to interfere and harm them
you could just keep any eye on them or pen her off from the rest, i wouldnt try to move her though


Good luck!! Cant wait to see broody and babies!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Well we're here even if just passing through.  When is hatch day?


----------



## chickens really

Miss Lydia said:


> Well we're here even if just passing through.  When is hatch day?




Mothers Day......This Sunday......


----------



## DwayneNLiz

chickens really said:


> My other Hen is now and I hope not brooding in the same nest....Good thing is the eggs are white and then green from the other Hen.....Holy Cow Bells.....
> I will remove the Drake and Hen and leave Daisy to do here thing...I can always collect the green eggs and incubate once Daisy is done?...I really want to go home!!


lol, yes of course you can incubate them!! MUST SET ALL EGGS!!!  

when are daisy's eggs due?


----------



## chickens really

M


DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, yes of course you can incubate them!! MUST SET ALL EGGS!!!
> 
> when are daisy's eggs due?




Mother's Day .....This Sunday...


----------



## Miss Lydia

What a nice Mothers day gift.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i have eggs due this weekend too, but they are chicken eggs not duck


----------



## DwayneNLiz

chickens really said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> Your so lucky its Chickens....


there are duck eggs in there but they arent due for awhile lol


----------



## Miss Lydia

I have Chocolate Orps hatching today    mamas are doing all the work.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> I have Chocolate Orps hatching today    mamas are doing all the work.


should be the exact same way with duck mommas @chickens really


----------



## mustangrooster

Does anybody have baby duck pics??? Haven't seen a baby duck in ages...


----------



## Miss Lydia

I have a lot of pics just don't know how to get them here.


----------



## Amiga

Do we have a Duck Emergency thread here on BYH?  I also feel a bit "at sea."


----------



## Miss Lydia

Amiga said:


> Do we have a Duck Emergency thread here on BYH?  I also feel a bit "at sea."





I only know of here Amiga
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...bation-qs-answered-lots-of-information.35852/


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Amiga said:


> Do we have a Duck Emergency thread here on BYH?  I also feel a bit "at sea."


It seems most have the same names on here, so you can just tag them here, or PM them.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

*Yesterday I built the new duck house. Just in time too! Both because it was the day that two (the breeding pair) decided to take a stroll on the highway, and because it's going to be raining the next few days. Goodness knows when I would have gotten it done if not yesterday! *
*One jumped into the house before I added the step. So she was well aware that the food was in there. Being ducks, they were all outside when I went to check on them before bed. *
*This morning, the main pair were inside, and two others were outside. One laying on two eggs. I wasn't surprised that they wanted to lay where they did. It's a good, comfy area. *


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I would love to edit that post to make it make sense, but I don't have the mental ability yet. Not enough coffee!


----------



## chickens really

DwayneNLiz said:


> should be the exact same way with duck mommas @chickens really




Phew....I have nothing to worry about then....

Thanks....


----------



## Miss Lydia

I'd say your duck mamas will take care of their littles just fine.

We had 2 Chocolate Orp chicks hatch yesterday and 2 still cooking, Only 5 eggs made it to hatch and one died in shell.


----------



## chickens really

Here are some Ducklings I hatched..And Roxy my Broody Orpington....


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> *Yesterday I built the new duck house. Just in time too! Both because it was the day that two (the breeding pair) decided to take a stroll on the highway, and because it's going to be raining the next few days. Goodness knows when I would have gotten it done if not yesterday! *
> *One jumped into the house before I added the step. So she was well aware that the food was in there. Being ducks, they were all outside when I went to check on them before bed. *
> *This morning, the main pair were inside, and two others were outside. One laying on two eggs. I wasn't surprised that they wanted to lay where they did. It's a good, comfy area. *



They took a walk on the highway??? That sounds very scary.


----------



## Miss Lydia

chickens really said:


> View attachment 32861 View attachment 32861 View attachment 32862 View attachment 32863 View attachment 32864 Here are some Ducklings I hatched..


Just precious pics 

Now tell me how you got them here. When I click on the thing to post pics it shows I have to type in the URL it doesn't take me to where my pics are on this computer.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> They took a walk on the highway??? That sounds very scary.


You have no idea! What would I tell Jojo's birth mother?! She has enough to deal with! 
Which reminds me, has @Julie Bird found this thread?


----------



## chickens really

Miss Lydia said:


> Just precious pics
> 
> Now tell me how you got them here. When I click on the thing to post pics it shows I have to type in the URL it doesn't take me to where my pics are on this computer.



Hit the button that says upload a file.....


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Just precious pics
> 
> Now tell me how you got them here. When I click on the thing to post pics it shows I have to type in the URL it doesn't take me to where my pics are on this computer.


Click on "upload a file" down below.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Thanks.  Oh wait you changed your name this is going to be so hard to keep up with everyone that is why I kept my same one. It's hard enough as it is.  JoJo was the clue. lol


I admit to not wanting to be obvious. I'm trying to be free from people that literally stalk me in real life. They wouldn't find this name. Jojo was supposed to let you know without outing myself.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Oh gosh did I blow your cover?  Sorry. 

My main concern is trying to keep the BYC flock from being any more confused than we already are.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> I admit to not wanting to be obvious. I'm trying to be free from people that literally stalk me in real life. They wouldn't find this name. Jojo was supposed to let you know without outing myself.


now you delete and you'll be safe hopefully.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Janice Joplin (daughter) waddled in as I was going back out to add bedding and food yesterday. I also had to finish up some more cleaning. Like getting the deer netting out of their way. They've actually avoided getting caught in it for a while, but it's their pen now. They should be free to roam safely. 
Btw, Lily (I call her Casey) is recovering from bumble foot again. I've had them about 18 mos. I'm guessing she hasn't had it in two years.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Oh gosh did I blow your cover?  Sorry.
> 
> My main concern is trying to keep the BYC flock from being any more confused than we already are.


Nope! It's all good! 
Oh! The picture of Jojo... He and Casey came out when he heard me. He was moving the eggs around, and finding creepy crawlies while I stood there. 
 Probably looking for any treats I dropped. 
I have a broody turkey on duck eggs. There were two, but I only saw one yesterday. She is due in about two weeks.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Janice Joplin (daughter) waddled in as I was going back out to add bedding and food yesterday. I also had to finish up some more cleaning. Like getting the deer netting out of their way. They've actually avoided getting caught in it for a while, but it's their pen now. They should be free to roam safely.
> Btw, Lily (I call her Casey) is recovering from bumble foot again. I've had them about 18 mos. I'm guessing she hasn't had it in two years.



They are so pretty and looks like you have a Muscovy too.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Nope! It's all good!


Good I was worried. 

18 months wow time just flies by.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> They are so pretty and looks like you have a Muscovy too.


Last year, TSC across America were getting Muscovy in, and being told they were Pekin. There were a lot of angry and confused people!! It looks like it's happening still this year. I don't understand how. Surely someone has gotten an angry mob together to stop it. It's as simple as not calling them Pekin!!


----------



## Duluthralphie

I have not missed the dux chat one little bit.....


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Duluthralphie said:


> I have not missed the dux chat one little bit.....


----------



## Miss Lydia

X2!!!! @Duluralphie


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

Morning!!  Look at my new broody and her sister!


 
Can't wait to go home!


----------



## TwoCrows

I was wondering when you all were going to start a cute and cuddly ducky thread. 

They are all adorable!!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Yoopergirl1211 said:


> Morning!!  Look at my new broody and her sister!
> View attachment 32951
> Can't wait to go home!


Beautiful


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Last year, TSC across America were getting Muscovy in, and being told they were Pekin. There were a lot of angry and confused people!! It looks like it's happening still this year. I don't understand how. Surely someone has gotten an angry mob together to stop it. It's as simple as not calling them Pekin!!



Just goes to show ya not many in feed stores know the breeds they get in.  I love my scovies don't understand why anyone would be disappointed in them.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

I'm worried this little one is developing angel wing. Went to byc and found out the news we are all in the wind! Tried wrapping with vet wrap last night but he/she got it off. Been feeding all flock 16% protein and foraging daily. The other two look fine any suggestions?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> I'm worried this little one is developing angel wing. Went to byc and found out the news we are all in the wind! Tried wrapping with vet wrap last night but he/she got it off. Been feeding all flock 16% protein and foraging daily. The other two look fine any suggestions?



Are you sure that isn't just pin feathers coming in
Angel wing is when the wing sticks out like a hitch hikers thumb.

Maybe a better pic from back end.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Not positive..but they appear to be wing feathers coming in and are sticking straight up instead of laying flat against the body.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

The other two are getting their flight feathers as well but they are tucked under not sticking up


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Just goes to show ya not many in feed stores know the breeds they get in.  I love my scovies don't understand why anyone would be disappointed in them.


 I am glad she's a French White. She doesn't get gross looking. Krunuckles belong on turkeys. 
I am sorry that she was the only girl. She could use a look alike. Time will tell. I may offer her to Auroradream23 or someone else local with Muscovy. She is part of the duck family, but at the bottom. If she could be happier with another flock, I want that for her.
Besides! Muscovy have talons!!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Hard to get them to hold still for a decent pic lol


----------



## Shawluvsbirds




----------



## Shawluvsbirds

The last pic is from yesterday, it seems worse today.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Hard to get them to hold still for a decent pic lolView attachment 32968




Okay here is the tutorial guide to wrapping.  
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/644239/angel-wing-in-ducks-how-we-wrap-to-mend-it-pictorial


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Amiga said:


> Do we have a Duck Emergency thread here on BYH?  I also feel a bit "at sea."


Kathy started an emergency thread...
*Hatching/Incubation Help *



Duluthralphie said:


> I have not missed the dux chat one little bit.....


 



Shawluvsbirds said:


> I'm worried this little one is developing angel wing. Went to byc and found out the news we are all in the wind! Tried wrapping with vet wrap last night but he/she got it off. Been feeding all flock 16% protein and foraging daily. The other two look fine any suggestions?


 wrap it tighter, that pic doesnt look like angel wing



Duckling and Spider said:


> I am glad she's a French White. She doesn't get gross looking. Krunuckles belong on turkeys.
> I am sorry that she was the only girl. She could use a look alike. Time will tell. I may offer her to Auroradream23 or someone else local with Muscovy. She is part of the duck family, but at the bottom. If she could be happier with another flock, I want that for her.
> Besides! Muscovy have talons!!


 i agree about the caruncles (how is that spelled?) 



Shawluvsbirds said:


> Hard to get them to hold still for a decent pic lolView attachment 32968


 that almost looks like angel wing
i still say wrap tighter 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/644239/angel-wing-in-ducks-how-we-wrap-to-mend-it-pictorial


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> Okay here is the tutorial guide to wrapping.
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/644239/angel-wing-in-ducks-how-we-wrap-to-mend-it-pictorial


JINX!!!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 32970


Maybe it's my eyes but I really don't see anything that looks like angel wing.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> I am glad she's a French White. She doesn't get gross looking. Krunuckles belong on turkeys.
> I am sorry that she was the only girl. She could use a look alike. Time will tell. I may offer her to Auroradream23 or someone else local with Muscovy. She is part of the duck family, but at the bottom. If she could be happier with another flock, I want that for her.
> Besides! Muscovy have talons!!




She really doesn't speak the same language as the Pekins might be another reason why she doesn't fit in.  Muscovy's have their very own language. I love them.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Hard to get them to hold still for a decent pic lolView attachment 32968


@Miss Lydia  this one makes it look angel wingish


----------



## Miss Lydia

Yes it does gosh I missed that one completely. 

Wrap ASAP @Shawluvsbirds

Thanks for pointing that out to me DNL


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Maybe it's my eyes but I really don't see anything that looks like angel wing.


 Did you just call yourself old?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

What language does a mule duck speak?


----------



## chickens really

I love this.....So glad I started this so we can all talk Ducks.......


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Did you just call yourself old?


oops and I was trying to keep it a secret too.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> What language does a mule duck speak?



Not sure I've never had one. Maybe 2 languages.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> i agree about the caruncles (how is that spelled?)


*Caruncles. I'm just an idiot. *


chickens really said:


> I love this.....So glad I started this so we can all talk Ducks.......


I'm glad I found it. I was about to give up, and start one. It just now occurred to me to look up other duck people's history.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Not sure I've never had one. Maybe 2 languages.


 Smarty pants.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Not sure I've never had one. Maybe 2 languages.


With Jojo as the father, and Aretha Franklin likely to go broody soon... I will try to stop it, but if it happens, it happens.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Good Luck on that one.


----------



## Dan26552

I found my people's!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dan26552 said:


> I found my people's!


----------



## Dan26552

Hello.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

For anyone that has been wondering about No Bill/Avias, his bill has growth. After two months, I think it's safe to say he's going to be okay. 
His new grandmother has some kind guys at work looking into making a prosthetic bill.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sorry. Forgot to add the photo.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Dan26552 said:


> I found my people's!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Sorry. Forgot to add the photo.
> View attachment 32980


That is awesome news!!Aren't they pretty.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> *Caruncles. I'm just an idiot. *
> 
> I'm glad I found it. I was about to give up, and start one. It just now occurred to me to look up other duck people's history.


you are not!!! i just had no idea, i have seen it many different ways



Dan26552 said:


> Hello.


 Hi Dan!



Duckling and Spider said:


> For anyone that has been wondering about No Bill/Avias, his bill has growth. After two months, I think it's safe to say he's going to be okay.
> His new grandmother has some kind guys at work looking into making a prosthetic bill.


 thats great news!!! and of course she found some nice people to do that for her LOL


----------



## Dan26552

Miss Lydia said:


>




I've got 25 eggs in the incubator.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duck?


----------



## Dan26552

Yep. What else would they be?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> Duck?


i have some call eggs in my bator but i dont think they are fertile
lost my drake a couple weeks ago and they started laying about a week or 10 days later and every egg since has gone in!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> That is awesome news!!Aren't they pretty.


Very! I was sorry to rehome them. But, they have a lake now. 


DwayneNLiz said:


> i have some call eggs in my bator but i dont think they are fertile
> lost my drake a couple weeks ago and they started laying about a week or 10 days later and every egg since has gone in!


----------



## Duluthralphie

Dan26552 said:


> I found my people's!



Is there no "dislike" button here?    



 Welcome over Dan!


----------



## Miss Lydia

DwayneNLiz said:


> i have some call eggs in my bator but i dont think they are fertile
> lost my drake a couple weeks ago and they started laying about a week or 10 days later and every egg since has gone in!




So sorry about your drake.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Dan26552 said:


> Yep. What else would they be?




Well lets see could be chicken, or any number of things. Snake egg??


----------



## Duluthralphie

Dan26552 said:


> Yep. What else would they be?


----------



## Dan26552

Duluthralphie said:


> Is there no "dislike" button here?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome over Dan!


Lol. Hello Ralphie. 




Miss Lydia said:


> Well lets see could be chicken, or any number of things. Snake egg??



Well my chickens aren't laying age yet and neither are my guineas and I don't have a female pheasant to go with my male so... yeah just ducks.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> So sorry about your drake.


 its unfortunate, he was murdered by a hungry bear and then the wretched beast didnt even eat him! the bear left him behind for me to find 
jerk


----------



## Dan26552

DwayneNLiz said:


> its unfortunate, he was murdered by a hungry bear and then the wretched beast didnt even eat him! the bear left him behind for me to find
> jerk


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> Yes it does gosh I missed that one completely.
> 
> Wrap ASAP @Shawluvsbirds
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out to me DNL


OK, I was afraid of that. Do you all think the 16% protein is too high? Having trouble finding any other kinda of feed. seems like folks at the feed stores don't know much.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Well lets see could be chicken, or any number of things. Snake egg??


 Snake eggs would be so cool! But I bet it was an alligator. I keep seeing ducks hatch two ducks, and an alligator. Then the alligator bites the duck!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Shawluvsbirds said:


> OK, I was afraid of that. Do you all think the 16% protein is too high? Having trouble finding any other kinda of feed. seems like folks at the feed stores don't know much.


It isn't too high. And it is frightening how little the feed store employees and owners know! 
One owner got irate when I asked for unmedicated feed. He kicked the layer feed, and said he'd write "chick feed" on it if that is what it took to convince me.


----------



## Miss Lydia

DwayneNLiz said:


> its unfortunate, he was murdered by a hungry bear and then the wretched beast didnt even eat him! the bear left him behind for me to find
> jerk



That's awful. Was this in broad day light? 

So far the bears here blk bears usually go after the bird feeders and since we put them up at night NOW they don't come around as often. Plus the shot gun scares the dickens out of them.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> OK, I was afraid of that. Do you all think the 16% protein is too high? Having trouble finding any other kinda of feed. seems like folks at the feed stores don't know much.


I use to feed mine Purina Flock raiser at 20%  till I went to NON GMO and never had angel wing so your protein isn't high at all. Might be inherited.

Since yours is just starting it should straighten out pretty fast.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Omg ! Glad I don't have bears in my yard! My biggest threat where I am are hawks and stray cats. And the occasional fox.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

So I looked at the tutorial again it appears they only wrapped one wing in that pic. I need to wrap both. This should be fun! Is it actually wrapped around the wing first and the body or just the body? Hard to tell. Can't find a good you tube video on it shoot.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Ahhhh internet has been down for a couple days and now I've used almost all my phones data. Thanks so much for the advice I'll be back on when internet is fixed hopefully soon!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> So I looked at the tutorial again it appears they only wrapped one wing in that pic. I need to wrap both. This should be fun! Is it actually wrapped around the wing first and the body or just the body? Hard to tell. Can't find a good you tube video on it shoot.



Might try wrapping one wing then around the body with the other wing in that wrap.  Don't let your duckling in water while wrapped.  Or try the panty hose theory  cut the  toe out and slide the panty hose down over the head and body it will look weird but works.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> Might try wrapping one wing then around the body with the other wing in that wrap.  Don't let your duckling in water while wrapped.  Or try the panty hose theory  cut the  toe out and slide the panty hose down over the head and body it will look weird but works.




I have a great idea how to fix it...but it would have permanent angel wings...


----------



## chickens really

Duckling and Spider said:


> *Caruncles. I'm just an idiot. *
> 
> I'm glad I found it. I was about to give up, and start one. It just now occurred to me to look up other duck people's history.




Yes, us Duck people need a kiddie pool to get out feet wet and Dunk our heads...lol....


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Duluthralphie said:


> I have a great idea how to fix it...but it would have permanent angel wings...


 You are horrible!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I have a great idea how to fix it...but it would have permanent angel wings...


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> I have a great idea how to fix it...but it would have permanent angel wings...




This has to be your worst yet.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> OK, I was afraid of that. Do you all think the 16% protein is too high? Having trouble finding any other kinda of feed. seems like folks at the feed stores don't know much.


 no i feed higher and honestly think it is too low, i know many that use turkey starter (26%) for them and have never had angel wing



Duckling and Spider said:


> It isn't too high. And it is frightening how little the feed store employees and owners know!
> One owner got irate when I asked for unmedicated feed. He kicked the layer feed, and said he'd write "chick feed" on it if that is what it took to convince me.


 idiot



Miss Lydia said:


> That's awful. Was this in broad day light?
> 
> So far the bears here blk bears usually go after the bird feeders and since we put them up at night NOW they don't come around as often. Plus the shot gun scares the dickens out of them.


 very early morning, he ripped off the side of the barn last year he ripped the coop door off 2x



Miss Lydia said:


> I use to feed mine Purina Flock raiser at 20%  till I went to NON GMO and never had angel wing so your protein isn't high at all. Might be inherited.
> 
> Since yours is just starting it should straighten out pretty fast.


 agreed



Shawluvsbirds said:


> Omg ! Glad I don't have bears in my yard! My biggest threat where I am are hawks and stray cats. And the occasional fox.


 i have all sorts of wild life 

try and wrap each wing individually then wrap them to the body


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> This has to be your worst yet.




TY, I am always striving to do better....


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> TY, I am always striving to do better....




I have no words.


----------



## Duluthralphie

I agree on the protein level, NO idea how I missed it but ducks should be fed the same as Turkeys and Guineas, Somewhere above 22 maybe up to 28% Protein.

Without it they may appear to be maturing but the internal organs, bones and feathers are lacking in Protein.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> I have no words.






Here ya go....


----------



## Miss Lydia

I have to admit you made me laugh. Is that your pic there ralphie?


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> I have to admit you made me laugh. Is that your pic there ralphie?




You mean that young guy next to the dictionary?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Yep that one. lol


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> I have no words.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

well crap! This was the chart I went by. But I'm not sure where to find the right feed. There's so many different opinions out there. My local MFA suggested just feeding chicken scratch. Idk if thats a good idea! They have been eating a lot of worms since we have had so much rain here. I don't know if I am gonna be able to get him wrapped or not. Have tried three times today with no success. I'm sure I just don't know what I'm doing but he is having no part of it and flipping out so bad its nearly impossible to keep it in place long enough to get it around him. When I thought I had it it was restricting his ability to walk and he kept falling over on his side. I finally gave up he was getting so stressed. Tried the elastic band from the middle of a sock still couldn't walk with it on and flopped around till it slid off. This is torture!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> I have a great idea how to fix it...but it would have permanent angel wings...[/QUOTE
> That wasn't nice by the way lol.


----------



## Miss Lydia

I don't know what to tell you, angel wing isn't a death sentence just cosmetic so if you don't think you can get it wrapped just let it grow out and then trim the feathers once they all grow in. It would be best to get it done now but It sure can be a pain to keep trying and stress him and you out.


----------



## Duluthralphie

What I know about ducks is about a thimble or less of knowledge..

But did it happen to get into or have access to the chickens oyster shells?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> What I know about ducks is about a thimble or less of knowledge..
> 
> But did it happen to get into or have access to the chickens oyster shells?


Who?  

and finally you gave an honest answer!!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> I don't know what to tell you, angel wing isn't a death sentence just cosmetic so if you don't think you can get it wrapped just let it grow out and then trim the feathers once they all grow in. It would be best to get it done now but It sure can be a pain to keep trying and stress him and you out.


Thanks Lydia. Will be keeping this duck so if he is an odd one that's OK. Going to try the panty hose in a bit and see if we can get that to work. Just want to avoid any mistakes I could be making for my next hatch they will have to be sold.  wish I could keep them all !


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> What I know about ducks is about a thimble or less of knowledge..
> 
> But did it happen to get into or have access to the chickens oyster shells?


Nope. Don't have chickens yet. I don't feed treats either just what they can get in the yard. Maybe its a genetic thing. This one was born about 48 hours earlier than the other two so eat the game bird show bird feed for a day or so longer than the other two. I think it was 28% protein. That's the only thing different I can think of.


----------



## Miss Lydia

This is what it should look like.

But I'd think about maybe not using this one in a breeding program only because they also say angel wing maybe inherited so you may pass this on to future ducklings.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

DUCK PEOPLE!!!!!!!!! 
Anybody know me? 
Ive stalked this thread since the beginning. I wasnt gonna join BYH, and just be patient, till I saw this



Miss Lydia said:


> View attachment 33166This is what it should look like.
> 
> But I'd think about maybe not using this one in a breeding program only because they also say angel wing maybe inherited so you may pass this on to future ducklings.


And I just thought: POODLE DUCK!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> DUCK PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!
> Anybody know me?
> Ive stalked this thread since the beginning. I wasnt gonna join till I saw this
> 
> 
> And I just thought: POODLE DUCK!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> View attachment 33166This is what it should look like.
> 
> But I'd think about maybe not using this one in a breeding program only because they also say angel wing maybe inherited so you may pass this on to future ducklings.


Ya I was thinking I might not wanna let my pair have more babies after this. This was my mamas first hatch and she is already on 12 more eggs. May just have to give away as pets if any more pop up with this problem. Sad!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Ya I was thinking I might not wanna let my pair have more babies after this. This was my mamas first hatch and she is already on 12 more eggs. May just have to give away as pets if any more pop up with this problem. Sad!


Oh and thanks for the pic !


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> View attachment 33166This is what it should look like.
> 
> But I'd think about maybe not using this one in a breeding program only because they also say angel wing maybe inherited so you may pass this on to future ducklings where can I find this rare poodle duck you speak of ha ha​


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

so here's what I managed. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> DUCK PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!
> Anybody know me?
> Ive stalked this thread since the beginning. I wasnt gonna join BYH, and just be patient, till I saw this
> 
> 
> And I just thought: POODLE DUCK!


Hey it's about time you showed up.     Yep Poodle duck lol


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33204 so here's what I managed. Hoping for the best!


And there is your very own Poodle Duck.  can it walk?


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> Who?
> 
> and finally you gave an honest answer!!




 I am always honest..brutally honest..It is my only fault./


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

What is the definition of only??


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Apparently "opposite"!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> I am always honest..brutally honest..It is my only fault./
> View attachment 33289


ralphie and angel your not and don't even try that one on us.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> ralphie and angel your not and don't even try that one on us.




What??
 Are you one of those non-believers I have heard about?
Maybe you need to talk to Banty..She has made a shrine for me, of me....

Of course, you would have to go to Iceland to see it..


----------



## Miss Lydia

Here ya go I think you have this framed on your wall I peaked.




Iceland to too far got pics??


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

I love how there is a substitute duck thread, and before you can say quack, Ralphies in it like a duck in water


----------



## Duluthralphie

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I love how there is a substitute duck thread, and before you can say quack, Ralphies in it like a duck in water




It is my sworn duty to edukate peeples everywhere about da dangers of DUX. it is a tireless jib.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> What??
> Are you one of those non-believers I have heard about?
> Maybe you need to talk to Banty..She has made a shrine for me, of me....
> 
> Of course, you would have to go to Iceland to see it..


You wish. Unless you look like a duck, that ain't you.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Wanna see how long he can hold his breath?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Miss Lydia said:


> Wanna see how long he can hold his breath?



Sounds like a great idea to me....


----------



## Miss Lydia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me....


----------



## Duluthralphie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me....




Not really something I am taking a shine too..


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> Not really something I am taking a shine too..


What do you say.... You think you can hold your breath 2 minutes? Huh?


----------



## Duluthralphie

When I was younger. At my age stopping breathing for even 5 seconds is dangerous and could become permanent.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Well, now, that doesn't sound bad, whatever the outcome is..


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Well, now, that doesn't sound bad, whatever the outcome is..


So lets dunk him!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> So lets dunk him!


I have a swimming pool we could use... Since we're so nice, it'll even be warm water..... Up to 65° as of yesterday. Amazing, eh?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

First gotta let the ducks swim in it for 20 minutes. Then It will be nice and muddy and poopy, just as Ralphie likes


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> Not really something I am taking a shine too..


That's okay ralphie we'll help you.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Wanna see how long he can hold his breath?





Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Well, now, that doesn't sound bad, whatever the outcome is..





Miss Lydia said:


> That's okay ralphie we'll help you.


Oh my goodness! You guys are killing me!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Aww I think we may have scared ole ralphie off.  

We was only kiddin.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Are you sure you were kidding?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Are you sure you were kidding?


Shhhh.


----------



## Dan26552

I must've done something right with my last batch of ducklings, they follow me every where, all 8 of them. I've never had ducks that followed me unless I had feed.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Are you sure you were kidding?


Pretty sure. Hey, Ralphie, you're invited to my house for the weekend. Bring swimming trunks.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Cool , they must really like you!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I could tell Pekin from Muscovy eggs apart last year. Aretha's egg was tan and in a nest box. The Pekins laid on the floor, and of course they are white. 
Now Aretha's eggs look the same. This has been confirmed now that I've collected today's eggs.


----------



## Dan26552

Miss Lydia said:


> Cool , they must really like you!!



I guess so. They prefer my company to the other ducks.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> And there is your very own Poodle Duck.  can it walk?


Well, thought everything was good, he was walking fine and didn't seem too upset. Went back out to check on him before bed and he managed to get his feet inside the stocking and was struggling to get free. Guess he will just have to be funny lookin. Not worth something happening to him when I can't be there to watch every minute.


----------



## Dan26552

I'm starting to get quite a flock


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Dan26552 said:


> I guess so. They prefer my company to the other ducks.


Awww ducky love


----------



## Dan26552

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Awww ducky love


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Well, thought everything was good, he was walking fine and didn't seem too upset. Went back out to check on him before bed and he managed to get his feet inside the stocking and was struggling to get free. Guess he will just have to be funny lookin. Not worth something happening to him when I can't be there to watch every minute.


Poor baby just doesn't realize your trying to help him


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Awww ducky love


So cute .


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33132 well crap! This was the chart I went by. But I'm not sure where to find the right feed. There's so many different opinions out there. My local MFA suggested just feeding chicken scratch. Idk if thats a good idea! They have been eating a lot of worms since we have had so much rain here. I don't know if I am gonna be able to get him wrapped or not. Have tried three times today with no success. I'm sure I just don't know what I'm doing but he is having no part of it and flipping out so bad its nearly impossible to keep it in place long enough to get it around him. When I thought I had it it was restricting his ability to walk and he kept falling over on his side. I finally gave up he was getting so stressed. Tried the elastic band from the middle of a sock still couldn't walk with it on and flopped around till it slid off. This is torture!


 meat bird is the highest protein i can get or an all flock grower both are about 22%

and scratch is a treat, only a treat and treats should be no more than 5-10% of a poultry diet



Miss Lydia said:


> I don't know what to tell you, angel wing isn't a death sentence just cosmetic so if you don't think you can get it wrapped just let it grow out and then trim the feathers once they all grow in. It would be best to get it done now but It sure can be a pain to keep trying and stress him and you out.


 X2



Bills Vs Beaks said:


> DUCK PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!
> Anybody know me?
> Ive stalked this thread since the beginning. I wasnt gonna join BYH, and just be patient, till I saw this
> And I just thought: POODLE DUCK!



there is a poodle goose








Duckling and Spider said:


> I could tell Pekin from Muscovy eggs apart last year. Aretha's egg was tan and in a nest box. The Pekins laid on the floor, and of course they are white.
> Now Aretha's eggs look the same. This has been confirmed now that I've collected today's eggs.
> View attachment 33340


  that stinks


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> Poor baby just doesn't realize your trying to help him


He fell asleep in my lap after I first put it on.. My husband says "do I need to sleep on the couch so you can put your duck in bed with you ?"


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

this is what I been getting at orchalins its a 30 minute drive to go there for me. My local MFA has pelleted feed how soon can they eat pellets? I'll have to ask about the protein content of course. My adult ducks eat egg pellets that's probably not good for the drake but that's all the previous owner ever fed them and that's all they wanna eat. Took me months to even get them to eat grass and dandelion greens.


----------



## Miss Lydia

That's funny. 

I have told my husband many times when he goes off riding his Harley that Sam my gander comes in and uses his recliner. [we clean it up real good before he gets home]


----------



## Miss Lydia

That looks like good feed. 16% is not high at all. As long as they aren't getting layer before they begin to lay you could try pellets. My flock doesn't like pellets and even though I make FF for them I still buy crumble.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Those are some pretty Poodle geese.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> It is my sworn duty to edukate peeples everywhere about da dangers of DUX. it is a tireless jib.


 they all had to go to their safe space ralphie, they are feeling triggered by your comments !!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33383 this is what I been getting at orchalins its a 30 minute drive to go there for me. My local MFA has pelleted feed how soon can they eat pellets? I'll have to ask about the protein content of course. My adult ducks eat egg pellets that's probably not good for the drake but that's all the previous owner ever fed them and that's all they wanna eat. Took me months to even get them to eat grass and dandelion greens.


 my ducks dont like the pellets but its all i can get so they starve or eat it, and they arent dead yet so they must be eating it
that feed is for grown birds, ask them if they can get an all-flock raiser or grower


Miss Lydia said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I have told my husband many times when he goes off riding his Harley that Sam my gander comes in and uses his recliner. [we clean it up real good before he gets home]


 lol 



Miss Lydia said:


> View attachment 33386Those are some pretty Poodle geese.


 Sebastopols, i cant wait to get some!


----------



## Sannabelle

Dan26552 said:


> I'm starting to get quite a flock



Love this!


----------



## Dan26552

Sannabelle said:


> Love this!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

DwayneNLiz said:


> my ducks dont like the pellets but its all i can get so they starve or eat it, and they arent dead yet so they must be eating it
> that feed is for grown birds, ask them if they can get an all-flock raiser or grower
> lol
> 
> Sebastopols, i cant wait to get some!



 

 so DNL and Lydia should I go back to feeding this until they are full grown then ? I was worried about the higher protein to prevent angel wing was why I switched to the other feed after three weeks. I sure never thought I would need a support group to have pet ducks lol!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

chickens really said:


> For all who need a place to discuss Ducks...I personally need a Duck fix...


Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Now that looks like too high of protein content 24%  But I believe it's just 2% -4% higher than Purina Flock raiser.  Haven't bought PFR for quite a while. 

DNL will have to comment if she has used this.  I have used PFR from hatch til... with never anything in between till I started using NON GMO a couple years ago with no ill effects from it.

Support groups are good.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Shawluvsbirds said:


> chickens really said: ↑
> For all who need a place to discuss Ducks...I personally need a Duck fix...
> Thanks for starting this thread!


X2!!


----------



## chickens really

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!




I sure needed to read Duck related things....I love my Ducks....


----------



## chickens really

Hi 


Bills Vs Beaks said:


> X2!!



my Pal....


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

chickens really said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> my Pal....


Yes


----------



## Duluthralphie

I luv to fix dux too.....





http://www.duckhealth.com/ducknutr.html
http://www.duckhealth.com/ducknutr.html
I even learned something about duck nutrition,  I thought they needed the same protein levels as turkeys..this guy claims not..


----------



## Miss Lydia

Good info @Duluthralphie   I am impressed.  

We love to fix ralphie too but you disappeared on us.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Duluthralphie said:


> I luv to fix dux too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.duckhealth.com/ducknutr.html
> I even learned something about duck nutrition,  I thought they needed the same protein levels as turkeys..this guy claims not..


Wrong article Ralphie.....it had nothin about butchering in it!!


----------



## chickens really

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Yes



Welcome....So happy you joined us here in the kiddie pool.....Us ducks stick together...QUACK!....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33422 View attachment 33422 so DNL and Lydia should I go back to feeding this until they are full grown then ? I was worried about the higher protein to prevent angel wing was why I switched to the other feed after three weeks. I sure never thought I would need a support group to have pet ducks lol!



i like the feather fixer, i dont think you will have any ill effects from it, i remember one time talking with Kathy (casportpony) about angel wing and i think we cam to the conclusion that it wasnt too high protein more than likely it is genetics

she has raised hundreds of ducks and feeds them all turkey grower which i think she said was 26%


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

chickens really said:


> Welcome....So happy you joined us here in the kiddie pool.....Us ducks stick together...QUACK!....


Thanks 
Yep!! Flock instinct, you know


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

Hey guys has anyone ever had to ducks co brood on a single nest?  I have two KC that seem to be doing this.  I thought the one was just keeping the broody one company but they are both garding the nest now and hissing at me.  There are eggs under both of them but it looks like a long oval nest.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> Good info @Duluthralphie   I am impressed.
> 
> We love to fix ralphie too but you disappeared on us.




I am anti-fixing Ralphie on so many levels.....


----------



## Duluthralphie

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Wrong article Ralphie.....it had nothin about butchering in it!!




Sorry, I am trying to get use to the new format..The article I meant to post was entitled " Enjoying Young Dux Dinner" 

It told how to process  4 week olds....


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> I luv to fix dux too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.duckhealth.com/ducknutr.html
> I even learned something about duck nutrition,  I thought they needed the same protein levels as turkeys..this guy claims not..


You remind me of an old man I know where I live, he is always telling me a .22 shot will fix anything ! Good thing I'm used to that kinda humor or I'd be in the safe space with the ducks!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I am anti-fixing Ralphie on so many levels.....


I think 'fixing' you would improve you on so many levels....


----------



## Dan26552

Yoopergirl1211 said:


> Hey guys has anyone ever had to ducks co brood on a single nest?  I have two KC that seem to be doing this.  I thought the one was just keeping the broody one company but they are both garding the nest now and hissing at me.  There are eggs under both of them but it looks like a long oval nest.




I did last year, they sort of tag teamed then when the ducklings hatched they fought over them and ended up killing two ducklings before I could intervene. I'm not saying all co brooders will do that, I know people who's ducks co brood all the time just fine. Do be wary though.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Uh, Dan... You need to edit


----------



## Duluthralphie

Dan26552 said:


> I did last year, they sort of tag teamed then when the duxlings hatched they fought over them and ended up killing two duxlings before I could intervene. I'm not saying all co brooders will do that, I know people who's dux co brood all the time just fine. Do be wary though.





I know in Chickens and turkeys co-brooding ends badly more time than not...I have no idea about the lesser breeds of poultry though...


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Dan26552 said:


> I did last year, they sort of tag teamed then when the ducklings hatched they fought over them and ended up killing two ducklings before I could intervene. I'm not saying all co brooders will do that, I know people who's dicks co brood all the time just fine. Do be wary though.


Blahhhh ha ha ha ha I'm glad someone else made that typo and not me! I've been afraid I would do that! Stupid auto correct


----------



## Duluthralphie

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Blahhhh ha ha ha ha I'm glad someone else made that typo and not me! I've been afraid I would do that! Stupid auto correct




I fixed it for him when I quoted him....I did not want detention because of him...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Blahhhh ha ha ha ha I'm glad someone else made that typo and not me! I've been afraid I would do that! Stupid auto correct


I did that once, about a year ago.

It was in such a spectacularly bad spot, too.... They still remind me of it some times.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Well this is my first experience with social media I don't face book or anything. I know how to get on you tube and that's about it lol don't know how to do a lot of things ya all do on here like referencing a user or putting up a link. I'm tickled pink I can even upload a photo so I'm sure to make lots of mistakes! Hope I don't ever get detention!


----------



## chickens really

Y


Yoopergirl1211 said:


> Hey guys has anyone ever had to ducks co brood on a single nest?  I have two KC that seem to be doing this.  I thought the one was just keeping the broody one company but they are both garding the nest now and hissing at me.  There are eggs under both of them but it looks like a long oval nest.




Yes.....I just sold the other two Ducks and believe the one sold was still laying in the nest...I am happy because as the first Ducklings hatch out I can remove the other eggs and finish incubating...Green and White eggs...easy to figure out...Fingers crossed...Due this Sunday...I will have some figuring out to do unless my one Chicken Hen actually is Broody..?........Silly Birds....

Oh well I can make it work...lol....I have made so many mistakes hatching I have become pretty good at fixing my mistakes....

No, remove one Momma........I would....


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

yaaaa me!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Well this is my first experience with social media I don't face book or anything. I know how to get on you tube and that's about it lol don't know how to do a lot of things ya all do on here like referencing a user or putting up a link. I'm tickled pink I can even upload a photo so I'm sure to make lots of mistakes! Hope I don't ever get detention!


Mine too, was a large learning curve but two years later I'm finally getting the hang of it. Don't worry, you have to be REALLY bad to get detention.... Or you just have to be Ralphie. He doesn't even have to try.

Me, I'm always an angel, so no detention for moi. <<Insert angelic face here that I'd add if I knew how>>


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dan26552 said:


>


'Tis really quite shocking to say in polite company, Danny boy.


----------



## Dan26552

Say whaaat??!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

That's quite a handsome 'rooster' there. 

 

Shove over Ralph, I need room in the detention bus....


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's quite a handsome 'rooster' there.
> 
> 
> 
> Shove over Ralph, I need room in the detention bus....


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> I am anti-fixing Ralphie on so many levels.....



But we are pro fixing Ralphie on so many more levels, RIGHT Quackers??


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Miss Lydia said:


> But we are pro fixing Ralphie on so many more levels, RIGHT Quackers??


Right.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Looks like y'all are experts on more than just ducks !


----------



## Miss Lydia

I have to go out in the pouring rain to put everyone to bed, any one else getting poured on?


----------



## Dan26552

Miss Lydia said:


> I have to go out in the pouring rain to put everyone to bed, any one else getting poured on?




Yup


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> I have to go out in the pouring rain to put everyone to bed, any one else getting poured on?


Not at the moment.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Not complaining about the rain we have been in drought for over a year so getting rain is a real blessing. It wasn't cold either which was a plus. lol


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Then I'm glad you have it. I just hope it doesn't cause flooding with the ground being too dry to absorb it!


----------



## Miss Lydia

I don't think it will since the last month we have been getting some rain off and on
 hopefully soon we will be officially out of the drought. Right in time to plant.

What about Pa. Ya'll haven't been in drought? I was thinking it was most of the eastern part of the country.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Not getting poured on today but did yesterday. Its been flooding here all month in Missouri still got standing water at my duck pen its been rubber boots for me!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

ROFL.. Was telling my hubby about our teasing with ralphie today and just noticed his avatar was a pic of a duckling with its head on a railroad track! Anyone else notice this? I have railroad tracks near my house geez thanks for that mental picture!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shawluvsbirds said:


> ROFL.. Was telling my hubby about our teasing with ralphie today and just noticed his avatar was a pic of a duckling with its head on a railroad track! Anyone else notice this? I have railroad tracks near my house geez thanks for that mental picture!


Why else do you think he loves that picture!?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> I don't think it will since the last month we have been getting some rain off and on
> hopefully soon we will be officially out of the drought. Right in time to plant.
> 
> What about Pa. Ya'll haven't been in drought? I was thinking it was most of the eastern part of the country.


We had about four days of rain last week, and three days this week. The temperature is going way up and down too!


----------



## Duluthralphie

Shawluvsbirds said:


> ROFL.. Was telling my hubby about our teasing with ralphie today and just noticed his avatar was a pic of a duckling with its head on a railroad track! Anyone else notice this? I have railroad tracks near my house geez thanks for that mental picture!



Always glad to help.

Beings you're new here. You might want to ask banty what happens when someone mentions my avatar.....This one is free to the newbie.....


----------



## Miss Lydia

Couldn't be any worse than @Duckling and Spider  pic of ducklings in the pot on the stove.  

Could it?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Couldn't be any worse than @Duckling and Spider  pic of ducklings in the pot on the stove.
> 
> Could it?


 I was thinking about that!


----------



## Miss Lydia

We got close to 1-1/2" of rain the river is up.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> I was thinking about that!


Still have that pic?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> We got close to 1-1/2" of rain the river is up.


 


Miss Lydia said:


> Still have that pic?


 Of course!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Well post it for those newbies.  After you get over the shock it's cute.  lol


----------



## chickens really

Still no Ducklings yet....I can hardly wait to go outside and look in the Dog house this morning....Still dark here...I am so excited about these little Poopers!.......
It's raining here like crazy this morning........My pen is dry though..I will let you know if Daisy was a success hatching...


----------



## Miss Lydia

Yay for ducklings  Hope Daisy is doing great with her hatch.


----------



## chickens really

Miss Lydia said:


> Yay for ducklings  Hope Daisy is don't great with her hatch.



Yeah, thanks....My nerves are pretty much shot again as usual...


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Miss Lydia said:


> Well post it for those newbies.  After you get over the shock it's cute.  lol





 

 
Testing the temperature.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Miss Lydia said:


> I have to go out in the pouring rain to put everyone to bed, any one else getting poured on?


Me  And its COLD



Miss Lydia said:


> What about Pa. Ya'll haven't been in drought? I was thinking it was most of the eastern part of the country.


NJ has been good, thank the Lord  Lots of produce from California restricted in stores though....hoping the farms around here will make up for it the growing season


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> Always glad to help.
> 
> Beings you're new here. You might want to ask banty what happens when someone mentions my avatar.....This one is free to the newbie.....


He changes it. To something WORSE.


Miss Lydia said:


> Couldn't be any worse than @Duckling and Spider  pic of ducklings in the pot on the stove.
> 
> Could it?


Yes, it can.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Duckling had to potty. I told her to go ahead. "I can't! That duck is in the way!"
"So crush it."
"Nooooo! I can't!"
I stomped, and then she crushed it again. She celebrated, and ran to the bathroom. She "shut out" another duck. Then, STOMP! "Anudder one was in here! I stomped on it!"
She then stomped and jumped down the hallway, making sure to kill all ducks in her way. 
@Duluthralphie did I somehow marry into your family?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> He changes it. To something WORSE.


And however bad it is at first, he can always make it worse...


----------



## Miss Lydia

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> And however bad it is at first, he can always make it worse...


What a vivid wicked imagination he has.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Duckling had to potty. I told her to go ahead. "I can't! That duck is in the way!"
> "So crush it."
> "Nooooo! I can't!"
> I stomped, and then she crushed it again. She celebrated, and ran to the bathroom. She "shut out" another duck. Then, STOMP! "Anudder one was in here! I stomped on it!"
> She then stomped and jumped down the hallway, making sure to kill all ducks in her way.
> @Duluthralphie did I somehow marry into your family?



I wouldn't read nary a book he wrote.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Duckling had to potty. I told her to go ahead. "I can't! That duck is in the way!"
> "So crush it."
> "Nooooo! I can't!"
> I stomped, and then she crushed it again. She celebrated, and ran to the bathroom. She "shut out" another duck. Then, STOMP! "Anudder one was in here! I stomped on it!"
> She then stomped and jumped down the hallway, making sure to kill all ducks in her way.
> @Duluthralphie did I somehow marry into your family?


I'm pretty sure that was my heart she was stomping on all down the hallway 



Bills Vs Beaks said:


> And however bad it is at first, he can always make it worse...


Ayuh.... Always.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I just got into trouble. She stomped all over the kitchen, then found a piglet and calf in the dining room. She brought them into the kitchen to play with. 
Well, she moved them under my feet... Pigs and cows are apparently preferable to ducks now.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

I didn't understand a word of that nonsense duckling and spider lol maybe my fragile mind couldn't handle it and I blocked it all out! Cute pic though even being what it is ha ha!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> Always glad to help.
> 
> Beings you're new here. You might want to ask banty what happens when someone mentions my avatar.....This one is free to the newbie.....


Thanks for sparing my sensibilities.. See you do have a heart!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

chickens really said:


> Still no Ducklings yet....I can hardly wait to go outside and look in the Dog house this morning....Still dark here...I am so excited about these little Poopers!.......
> It's raining here like crazy this morning........My pen is dry though..I will let you know if Daisy was a success hatching...


Can't wait for baby pics! Mine are getting so grown up already and becoming independent already. They used to peep and come running when I got too far away from them now foraging is becoming way more interesting  to them than what I am doing.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Shawluvsbirds said:


> I didn't understand a word of that nonsense duckling and spider lol maybe my fragile mind couldn't handle it and I blocked it all out! Cute pic though even being what it is ha ha!


She is interacting with imaginary animals. I stomped an imaginary calf and piglet.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duckling and Spider said:


> She is interacting with imaginary animals. I stomped an imaginary calf and piglet.


 I assumed they were imaginary, we wouldn't want PETA swooping in on us lol kids are hilarious.!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

So y'all, my six yr. Old nephew has been wanting a pet of some kind really bad. Problem is he is super allergic to EVERYTHING dogs cats trees you name it. However he was here last weekend and played with the ducklings with no reaction. Soooo we were thinking... My question is this, i know they do better in pairs. Ducks need duck friends right? Or for his sake would it be better to just have one so that it will interact with him more? Next if he takes home two from my next hatch and they then turn out to be boy and girl being siblings, they should probably gather the eggs and not let them reproduce right? Also should I let him take them home at one or two days old if they wanna set up a brooder, or wait until we know they can be outside and healthy. What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

I would say keep two together. He cant be with them 24/7, and they really need a friend all the time.
Not letting them crossbreed is probably a good idea if they are related.
do you think they can take care of very young ducklings? The ducks will imprint better the younger they are, but they can still become tame to him when they are older.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Shawluvsbirds

http://www.boredpanda.com/pet-duck-boy-best-friends-mr-t-and-bee-tyler-young/

https://www.facebook.com/MrTandBee/

they need someone with them at all times so 2 is better 
but i think you will like these ^^


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Ugh. And also now with the angel wing thing I'm wondering if I shouldn't keep them until we see if any of the new batch will have this problem. I don't want to sell or give people crippled ducks lol.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

DwayneNLiz said:


> @Shawluvsbirds
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/pet-duck-boy-best-friends-mr-t-and-bee-tyler-young/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MrTandBee/
> 
> they need someone with them at all times so 2 is better
> but i think you will like these ^^


Awwh I've seen those two on you tube! Soo sweet!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Ugh. And also now with the angel wing thing I'm wondering if I shouldn't keep them until we see if any of the new batch will have this problem. I don't want to sell or give people crippled ducks lol.


its not crippleing, its just a genetic flaw and only affects they way they look


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I would say keep two together. He cant be with them 24/7, and they really need a friend all the time.
> Not letting them crossbreed is probably a good idea if they are related.
> do you think they can take care of very young ducklings? The ducks will imprint better the younger they are, but they can still become tame to him when they are older.


I think they could take care of them, but not sure if they will want to. Time would be the issue both parents work full time. I work seven to three so I have enough time to check them morning and afternoon I'm not gone as long as they are during the day. Maybe waiting would be best. He could always come visit and play with them on weekends till they get big enough. I've just had a couple days off is the only reason I've been able to talk lately! Gonna miss ya all come Monday!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

DwayneNLiz said:


> its not crippleing, its just a genetic flaw and only affects they way they look


I know I'm being dramatic lol.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Shawluvsbirds said:


> I know I'm being dramatic lol.


You can clip the sticking out part off you know  Thats what I did, one of my drakes got a wing injury when he was in the gingerbread man stage. Trying to get away from lil old me....smacked into the fence. I tried to fix him, but it didnt work. So I clipped it off, and he still hates me


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> You can clip the sticking out part off you know  Thats what I did, one of my drakes got a wing injury when he was in the gingerbread man stage. Trying to get away from lil old me....smacked into the fence. I tried to fix him, but it didnt work. So I clipped it off, and he still hates me


Well I know how to clip wings on adult birds. But sure don't wanna hurt the little guy not knowing what I'm doing. Thought I might try wrapping again when he's a little bigger and wing feathers grown out more. I think that's why the panty hose didn't work he is too small for it to be tight enough.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Ohhh he is little? Then dont clip, coz growing feathers have blood vessels that you might cut. You tell by the blue line in the feather shaft


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Ohhh he is little? Then dont clip, coz growing feathers have blood vessels that you might cut. You tell by the blue line in the feather shaft


Ya they are only six weeks. And being call ducks they are extra small


----------



## Miss Lydia

Lots of teaching would be good for you and nephew and parents.  Maybe print outs of what all needs to be done to care for ducklings/ducks. It's def not the same as having a dog or cat.   And parents often times get talked into a pet with "I'll take care of it" and then it falls to them to do it all.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> Lots of teaching would be good for you and nephew and parents.  Maybe print outs of what all needs to be done to care for ducklings/ducks. It's def not the same as having a dog or cat.   And parents often times get talked into a pet with "I'll take care of it" and then it falls to them to do it all.


For sure! Been planning on buying the call duck book as soon as I have the extra moula then we can share it and learn together! His mom probably knows more than me actually, I call her my sister cause we been friends since we were about 13. She lived outside town and had chickens ducks geese you name it. She liked coming to my house so we could walk around town, I'd rather stay at her house with all the critters! Had kind of a city mouse country mouse thing going on lol. I remember she had roosters that roosted right outside her window at night and them weirdos would crow in the middle of the night! I thought that was so cool.


----------



## Miss Lydia

That sounds alot like when I was in grade school I had a friend that lived on a dairy farm Oh gosh I use to love to go spend the weekend with her.  She always liked coming to my home.  lol 

Sounds like you have it all covered Call ducks are so precious.  Do you have yours in a covered pen or you just clip wings?   I have Muscovy's who are good flyers I clip wings.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> That sounds alot like when I was in grade school I had a friend that lived on a dairy farm Oh gosh I use to love to go spend the weekend with her.  She always liked coming to my home.  lol
> 
> Sounds like you have it all covered Call ducks are so precious.  Do you have yours in a covered pen or you just clip wings?   I have Muscovy's who are good flyers I clip wings.


i like to watch my calls fly around


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> That sounds alot like when I was in grade school I had a friend that lived on a dairy farm Oh gosh I use to love to go spend the weekend with her.  She always liked coming to my home.  lol
> 
> Sounds like you have it all covered Call ducks are so precious.  Do you have yours in a covered pen or you just clip wings?   I have Muscovy's who are good flyers I clip wings.


This is their duck mansion my hubby built. I did clip their wings because they had never been handled at all at their previous home. I didn't want them to escape if they got out! Going to cover the bottom with hardware cloth pretty soon or else the new ducklings could fall out. We had to section off part of it last time before they hatched. Working on a new pen today for the three little ones to be kept in until we build the larger coop we want to build. Think the parents will just stay at home in their palace they seem to like it lol. They are getting friendlier as time goes on I let them out in my yard once in a while. They are  just hard to catch.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

under construction as we speak! Been having to put little ones to bed in the brooder box they have outgrown. Rain put us behind building an outdoor pen. Its going to have tires on the back so I can move it around! I have a wonderful husband to do all this for me and my ducks!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Whoops got two of the same pic there. Oh well! I'll show ya all when its done !


----------



## Miss Lydia

That looks great @Shawluvsbirds I bet they will love it.

@DwayneNLiz   if I lived in flat land with no mt river down below and out of the woods I probably won't clip wings either I love to see Muscovy's fly along the river just not mine. lol


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> That looks great @Shawluvsbirds I bet they will love it.
> 
> @DwayneNLiz   if I lived in flat land with no mt river down below and out of the woods I probably won't clip wings either I love to see Muscovy's fly along the river just not mine. lol


lol, i live no where flat at all, and lots of woods too 
but i only have 4 of them, in fact tomorrow is pedicure day


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Thanks! He has made it where it opens from the top in two sections and the front will have a door that comes down that will double as a ramp for them to walk in and out.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Know what scares me about books? They can be deadly wrong. 
When I had only had chickens for about six months, I saw a book that said chicks need 95- 100* for the first two weeks before lowering it up to five degrees per week. 
Keeping in mind that people don't often know to only have heat in one corner... Fried nuggets!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duckling and Spider said:


> Know what scares me about books? They can be deadly wrong.
> When I had only had chickens for about six months, I saw a book that said chicks need 95- 100* for the first two weeks before lowering it up to five degrees per week.
> Keeping in mind that people don't often know to only have heat in one corner... Fried nuggets!


Ya I've read so many things on the internet too that I've thought um..OK that can't be right! That's why I signed up on byc so I can get all y'all s expert advice


----------



## Miss Lydia

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, i live no where flat at all, and lots of woods too
> but i only have 4 of them, in fact tomorrow is pedicure day


You do their nails?


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

all done!! Kinda looks like a school bus!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33818 View attachment 33819 View attachment 33820 all done!! Kinda looks like a school bus!


----------



## Miss Lydia

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, i live no where flat at all, and lots of woods too
> but i only have 4 of them, in fact tomorrow is pedicure day



Pedicure? what you trim their nails??


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33818 View attachment 33819 View attachment 33820 all done!! Kinda looks like a school bus!




That looks awesome. Your hubby did a great job!!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> That looks awesome. Your hubby did a great job!!


Thanks! I helped a little lol until I got smacked in the face trying to cut a piece of the hardware cloth. Then he told me to just get back! Ha ha works for me


----------



## Sourland

Miss Lydia said:


> Pedicure? what you trim their nails??



Doesn't everyone ?     Hi, Miss Lydia.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Nope but I should those scovy's have long claws.
Except my drake would probably want a shave along with it or a massage.

Hi Sourland


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Thanks! I helped a little lol until I got smacked in the face trying to cut a piece of the hardware cloth. Then he told me to just get back! Ha ha works for me


Ouch that hurts. Gosh that stuff can sure hurt when it goes in a finger to when cutting and of course I hate to wear gloves.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> Ouch that hurts. Gosh that stuff can sure hurt when it goes in a finger to when cutting and of course I hate to wear gloves.


Ya it does! And it smacked me in the eye! Thank God it didn't stab me !


----------



## Duluthralphie

Duckling and Spider said:


> I was thinking about that!




I love that picture too,,It is so cool!


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> What a vivid wicked imagination he has.




It's like I am the Lex Luther of the duck world!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> It's like I am the Lex Luther of the duck world!!!


Superman is gonna pound you.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Actually the analogy is flawed, it's more like I am Superman and the Dux are Lex.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> Actually the analogy is flawed, it's more like I am Superman and the Dux are Lex.


There's one problem with this....

Superman is supposed to be handsome.


----------



## Sannabelle

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 33818 View attachment 33819 View attachment 33820 all done!! Kinda looks like a school bus!



I love it!!!! Nice job!! I'm lucky like you, my husband builds all the critter houses for me


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Sannabelle said:


> I love it!!!! Nice job!! I'm lucky like you, my husband builds all the critter houses for me


Hubby says poor guy


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> Actually the analogy is flawed, it's more like I am Superman and the Dux are Lex.


Good thing ducks are made of kryptonite!!!!!!


----------



## Kyanite

Hi duck peeps! 
I'm super excited to have joined the duck world today 
One Muscovy and one Muscovy x... the smaller one. She said it hatched out of a Muscovy egg, but doesn't think it's pure. She did also have Welsh Harlequins. Anyhow, we're in loves one way or another. And they are going to love our marshy creek area when they are ready to go outside!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Kyanite said:


> Hi duck peeps!
> I'm super excited to have joined the duck world today
> One Muscovy and one Muscovy x... the smaller one. She said it hatched out of a Muscovy egg, but doesn't think it's pure. She did also have Welsh Harlequins. Anyhow, we're in loves one way or another. And they are going to love our marshy creek area when they are ready to go outside!View attachment 33935


Yaaaa! Welcome to being a new duck slave ! Too cute


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Ya it does! And it smacked me in the eye! Thank God it didn't stab me !


Boy that could have been bad.  hope you don't get a blk eye from it.
Hubby sure did a great job.  My hubs is the builder around here too.  If I trid it would end up collapsing   on top of the poor things first night they stayed in it .


----------



## Miss Lydia

@Kyanite   they are precious !!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

And my coops and runs did collapse because he wouldn't just cut the wood, and let me build them. 
The duck house isn't a palace, but it keeps them out of the elements, and it should last until I get my next surge of energy to build. 
LOL! The duck house was supposed to be about four times bigger.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duckling and Spider said:


> And my coops and runs did collapse because he wouldn't just cut the wood, and let me build them.
> The duck house isn't a palace, but it keeps them out of the elements, and it should last until I get my next surge of energy to build.
> LOL! The duck house was supposed to be about four times bigger.



I admire ladies who can build and work with wood. I can do small things like cutting 2X4 for roosts and installing them but I leave all that measuring and cutting to someone who knows what they are doing. 
To me it doesn't have to be fancy just secure right?


----------



## Sannabelle

Bahahaha.  

Hey, if he wants to switch "duties" around here I'm more than happy, however I don't see that happening anyyytime soon


----------



## Duluthralphie

Sannabelle said:


> Bahahaha.
> 
> Hey, if he wants to switch "duties" around here I'm more than happy, however I don't see that happening anyyytime soon





I am 99% sure the reason you will not see it is because he cares so much for you...

It is just too hard for a woman to do all the things a husband does, most on it is highly technical, even though to the untrained eye it may not appear so.

By not trading duties he is saving you from the embarrassment of failure you would most likely experience trying to do his duties.....

Just enjoy a happy mothers day and be glad he does not trade..


The rest of you Females  Enjoy a Happy Mothers Day also...





See and some of you thought I was just an expert on what to do with dux... I am also a marriage counsler....


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Duluthralphie said:


> I am 99% sure the reason you will not see it is because he cares so much for you...
> 
> It is just too hard for a woman to do all the things a husband does, most on it is highly technical, even though to the untrained eye it may not appear so.
> 
> By not trading duties he is saving you from the embarrassment of failure you would most likely experience trying to do his duties.....
> 
> Just enjoy a happy mothers day and be glad he does not trade..
> 
> 
> The rest of you Females  Enjoy a Happy Mothers Day also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See and some of you thought I was just an expert on what to do with dux... I am also a marriage counsler....


Wait, I'm confused, are you super man now or Dr. Phil! Lol  I'm pretty good at taking care of myself but I am sure glad I don't have to do some of the things my husband can do. Nothing against women being able to do for themselves but men are built to be better at some things just like we are built to be better at other things. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Dr Phil wishes he was as good as me..He tolerates Dux,,,,It's a weakness of his....


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY ALL!!!
 That's one thing we can do men can't, and I'm sure they are darn glad they can't too! I say I gave birth...therefore he can do the rest of the hard stuff right ladies!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Shawluvsbirds said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY ALL!!!
> That's one thing we can do men can't, and I'm sure they are darn glad they can't too! I say I gave birth...therefore he can do the rest of the hard stuff right ladies!


When you put it that way...Ill build the coop


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> just like we are built to be better at other things. That's just the way it is.


Like having babies, can you imagine a man doing that one.  LOL

You beat me to it @Shawluvsbirds


----------



## Sannabelle

Amen!!!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

My old pal that talks about the .22 shots always likes to say "if the woman had the first baby and the man had the second,there would never be a third!" He is a funny old man his name is bobby. Hummm Bobby/Ralphie wonder if they are related!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Might be one and the same.


----------



## ducktown

My eggs are shakin'. Well, they started moving around 23rd day of incubation, since then I placed some plastic net below them because when they hatch they will not be happy if they get stuck into one of the holes.
With that mesh under them, eggs no longer move. I hope they are still alive and kicking.
Each have different air cell size, one of them needs to loose A LOT of moisture, so I'm trying to keep the humidity low. Eggs are losing water and I see humidity rise from 40% to 50ish% in an hour. I monitor them for internal pip and there doesn't seem to be any action just yet. They should hatch in 2 days (it's 26th day of incubation). Eggs are not moving and I have stopped turning them yesterday.

I really hope all goes well!






PS: in fact, during the last day the air sack on the most problematic egg almost doubled! Now it's somewhere around 21 days mark. Would that be enough for successful hatching or should I wait some more with increasing humidity?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I am 99% sure the reason you will not see it is because he cares so much for you...
> 
> It is just too hard for a woman to do all the things a husband does, most on it is highly technical, even though to the untrained eye it may not appear so.
> 
> By not trading duties he is saving you from the embarrassment of failure you would most likely experience trying to do his duties.....
> 
> Just enjoy a happy mothers day and be glad he does not trade..
> 
> 
> The rest of you Females  Enjoy a Happy Mothers Day also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See and some of you thought I was just an expert on what to do with dux... I am also a marriage counsler....


Yes, I know, operating the TV remote is SO hard to do...



Shawluvsbirds said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY ALL!!!
> That's one thing we can do men can't, and I'm sure they are darn glad they can't too! I say I gave birth...therefore he can do the rest of the hard stuff right ladies!


X2!! I say they owe us a few coops for that.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2

X3!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yes, I know, operating the TV remote is SO hard to do...
> 
> 
> X2!! I say they owe us a few coops for that.


----------



## Miss Lydia

@ducktown   go duckies go!!!


----------



## Duluthralphie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yes, I know, operating the TV remote is SO hard to do...

































It is really not all that hard, it is just beyond your and most others of your sex to comprehend...Thus the warning on all remotes " Not for use by Women".


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> It is really not all that hard, it is just beyond your and most others of your sex to comprehend...Thus the warning on all remotes " Not for use by Women".


 I need pics of this warning. I haven't ever seen it before.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

omg hubby built me a duck deck for mothers day! Lmao too cute!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Thats brilliant


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

might be going duck crazy around here ya think ? hahaha


----------



## Miss Lydia

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Thats brilliant



X2!!!

I love it. Your hubby is awesome to build that for you!! happy Mothers day.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Thank goodness no one warned my husband about the dangers of dux !!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shaw, may I rent your hubby?


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Shaw, may I rent your hubby?


I'm afraid his rate would be too high, and I should mention he does zero laundry! Lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shawluvsbirds said:


> I'm afraid his rate would be too high, and I should mention he does zero laundry! Lol


I'm used to lazy slackers... So one more won't be a problem.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'm used to lazy slackers... So one more won't be a problem.


Sad mine is defiantly not lazy except when it comes to house work. He barely knows how to use the remote he spends most his time outside doing stuff. Oh and he requires a lot off beer too. Lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Sad mine is defiantly not lazy except when it comes to house work. He barely knows how to use the remote he spends most his time outside doing stuff. Oh and he requires a lot off beer too. Lol


Lazy slackers in the laundry dept, lol. 

He sounds like an easy keeper. Beer and laundry service in return for coops sounds like a sweet deal to moi.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

So back to the duck chat, can anyone tell me when ducklings will get their drake feather so we will know if we have boys or girls? I thought it would show up as soon as they feathered out but none have it yet. I was sure the yellow one was going to be boy cause he has a different sound. He been quackin for days while the other two still peep peep.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

4 months, I think.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Oh wow. That's a long time.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Only the females quack, though, so if you hear one quacking you've got a girl.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Hummm ya that makes sense. They just confused me cause the two who are doing the peeping still are feathered like the momma duck. But I think I read somewhere that males feather out like females first. So that could be what's going on.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Males will never quack. If one is quacking, its a girl. Males take longer to make male sounds though...which could be what is happening with your other ducks....


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I believe it is actually three months that they get the feather. And Banti actually sounded like a girl until the day he left at about five months. Actually, he may have been older than that. I had several other people listen. No one was sure.


----------



## Miss Lydia

My Runner drake took a long time to start talking in his raspy voice but when he did he never quit.  he is a hoot he can even talk with his head under water.


----------



## chickens really

No Ducklings as of last night.....I set up the Brooder for Daisy and The Ducklings in my Garage yesterday....I will keep her and the Ducklings in that till they get bigger.......Why is every time I hatch as exciting as the last time I hatched....?......I sure love Ducks!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Just cause they are so cute and lovable.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

chickens really said:


> No Ducklings as of last night.....I set up the Brooder for Daisy and The Ducklings in my Garage yesterday....I will keep her and the Ducklings in that till they get bigger.......Why is every time I hatch as exciting as the last time I hatched....?......I sure love Ducks!


Because we only have to wait four weeks, and the baby can be born while we sleep. 
Versus forty weeks, and typically no chance of sleeping while the baby is born!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Ah.. OK. Well that clears it up then ! Thanks !


----------



## Dan26552

My pekins are usually very raspy by 10 weeks but I'm usually able to tell as early as 6. They usually get a drake feather at about 3 to 3 1/2 months.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

In knew the drakes would get the raspy sound eventually, just didn't know when. The one that is quacking is the one that hardly ever makes noise so that threw me off. Plus it is a totally different color than the parents. I thought I had a grey call pair but DNL and ravyn pointed out a while back I have a blue fawn drake and a grey girl. So thinking the quacking one is gonna be a girl with the blue fawn color.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Lovely colors.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds




----------



## Shawluvsbirds




----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Now I'm Gonna have to pick out a new name for one that might be a boy... I think I'll call him ralphie! Lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Now I'm Gonna have to pick out a new name for one that might be a boy... I think I'll call him ralphie! Lol


 

One of the lucky anconas in the Bator is gonna be named Ralphie, so we'll have twins.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Miss Lydia said:


> You do their nails?


lol, i have too they are curving and going to start to dig in soon



Miss Lydia said:


> Pedicure? what you trim their nails??


 yes



Shawluvsbirds said:


> Good thing ducks are made of kryptonite!!!!!!


 do you mean kraptonit? lol 



Kyanite said:


> Hi duck peeps!
> I'm super excited to have joined the duck world today
> One Muscovy and one Muscovy x... the smaller one. She said it hatched out of a Muscovy egg, but doesn't think it's pure. She did also have Welsh Harlequins. Anyhow, we're in loves one way or another. And they are going to love our marshy creek area when they are ready to go outside!View attachment 33935


 Congrats! Super cute! remember if a muscovy and mallard derived have babies the babies will be sterile - Mule ducks (just like mule equine)



Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 34117 omg hubby built me a duck deck for mothers day! Lmao too cute!


 Thats Great!!!!



Shawluvsbirds said:


> Sad mine is defiantly not lazy except when it comes to house work. He barely knows how to use the remote he spends most his time outside doing stuff. Oh and he requires a lot off beer too. Lol


 I have beer!!! lots of it 



Shawluvsbirds said:


> So back to the duck chat, can anyone tell me when ducklings will get their drake feather so we will know if we have boys or girls? I thought it would show up as soon as they feathered out but none have it yet. I was sure the yellow one was going to be boy cause he has a different sound. He been quackin for days while the other two still peep peep.


 boys sound like they have smoked a few packs too many 



Duckling and Spider said:


> Because we only have to wait four weeks, and the baby can be born while we sleep.
> Versus forty weeks, and typically no chance of sleeping while the baby is born!


 so true!!!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Beautiful How many swimming holes does your ducks have? lol I saw the nice one DH made yesterday for mothers day and now look at this one.  Drooling over here.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> One of the lucky anconas in the Bator is gonna be named Ralphie, so we'll have twins.



I think we may have run ralphie off has he been on today?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Shawluvsbirds said:


> View attachment 34317


I don't think she can cover all those eggs LOL


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Miss Lydia said:


> I think we may have run ralphie off has he been on today?


He's on BYC again.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Miss Lydia said:


> Beautiful How many swimming holes does your ducks have? lol I saw the nice one DH made yesterday for mothers day and now look at this one.  Drooling over here.


Well the rock pond wasn't supposed to be for ducks, was just for decoration and frogs. I luv frogs lol. But ya know the ducks came and who could say no! I don't let them out to get in it often cause they don't let me catch them easily. They have a tank in their mansion they swim in. New babies haven't been brave enough to dive in it yet so I got a little more time before they poop it up lol


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> He's on BYC again.


Oh i didn't know byc was back up.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, i have too they are curving and going to start to dig in soon
> 
> yes
> 
> do you mean kraptonit? lol
> 
> Congrats! Super cute! remember if a muscovy and mallard derived have babies the babies will be sterile - Mule ducks (just like mule equine)
> 
> Thats Great!!!!
> 
> I have beer!!! lots of it
> 
> boys sound like they have smoked a few packs too many
> 
> so true!!!


How do you reply to all of us at once like that? I haven't figured that out. And she has a hard time covering all those eggs. Candled last night and thinking they are gonna hatch earlier than I thought they would. Looking pretty full up with baby. Movement in all 12 still! I might be up to my neck in ducks!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds




----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Loving the new byc site! Does this mean we are getting kicked off byh now lol? I just got settled in over here. How will I find all of you?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Shawluvsbirds said:


> How do you reply to all of us at once like that? I haven't figured that out. And she has a hard time covering all those eggs. Candled last night and thinking they are gonna hatch earlier than I thought they would. Looking pretty full up with baby. Movement in all 12 still! I might be up to my neck in ducks!


Love the pond and frog! I can't multi quote from My  phone yet, but working on it. That was all from a computer


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> Love the pond and frog! I can't multi quote from My  phone yet, but working on it. That was all from a computer


But...? It's so easy.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> But...? It's so easy.


i cant figure out how to insert the multiple quotes


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> i cant figure out how to insert the multiple quotes


Tap on "quote" for all the ones you want (or highlight the parts, and it has a little popup for quoting).
Tap on "insert quotes".
Tap on "Quote these messages".


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i understand that 
but the button is missing on my phone 
i will screenshot it for you next time i am on my phone


----------



## chickens really

This is scary but we can chat here.. I forgot I started this thread....
@Brahma Chicken 5000 
@oldhenlikesdogs 
@Hybridchucks 
@TwoCrows 
@MatthewsHomestead 
@ViolinPlayer123 
Just a thought?...


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps......


----------



## chickens really

Here is Bunny Boy..My sweet Bunny Lover..He loves me silly Bunny....


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Here is Bunny Boy..My sweet Bunny Lover..He loves me silly Bunny....View attachment 49791


Aww he’s so cute


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Aww he’s so cute


Thanks he is a funny eared Bunny...Antena ears.


----------



## chickens really

@Jaime


----------



## Jaime

Found it~! Thanks for the tag, I've gotta go rn. I haven't ridden my horse in a while so i'm going to be gone for a while, Chat soon~


----------



## ViolinPlayer123




----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


>


Hello......Nothing to say Tim?..


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

@MissNutmeg


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> Hello......Nothing to say Tim?..


I spoke too soon about my angel wing wrap. 

I'm starting to collect eggs today! I have 2 so far. :wee


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Emoji codes aren't the same....:wee is  An extra e.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

@Bills Vs Beaks


----------



## chickens really

@TwoCrows said I can be here so we are okay to chat here. I promise you all..
Don't be scared....


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Found it~! Thanks for the tag, I've gotta go rn. I haven't ridden my horse in a while so i'm going to be gone for a while, Chat soon~


Come back when you can okay...


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> @Bills Vs Beaks


I meant to add Sam too......Thanks...


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I spoke too soon about my angel wing wrap.
> 
> I'm starting to collect eggs today! I have 2 so far. :wee


What happened? He needs more time? How was he actually wrapped?


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> @MissNutmeg


Was that the Diamond person?...


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> Was that the Diamond person?...


Yep! My suspicions were correct.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> What happened? He needs more time? How was he actually wrapped?


I think the cardilage needs to be soft, just like you said.


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I think the cardilage needs to be soft, just like you said.


Yes...I thought so Tim..Sorry it didn't work..


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Yep! My suspicions were correct.


They can come if they want?...We don't bite too hard.....Kidding. Hope she comes?..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Hello. Hotter than Hades here.  I hate heat.

I candled my muscovy eggs, I ordered 6, they sent 8, and 7 are developing. I didn't need that many. We will see how it goes, his may end up with a Christmas duck dinner. My oldest hen is stubbornly sitting on 2 eggs, so I will let her go for now. I'm not sure if they are fertile or not, but for now I haven't the heart to break her heart. I believe she's around 12 years old.

My broody didn't get up for me to see if anymore hatched, and it was too hot to mess around with her.

I wish it would stop raining every few days. We need to get our hay cut and baled.


----------



## chickens really

I'm sure your all familiar with Annie Oakley the woman that could out shoot men?..I'm going to be Shanny Oakley and shoot the 20 Crows that took over my property...... I'm serious too..I hate Crows..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hello. Hotter than Hades here.  I hate heat.
> 
> I candled my muscovy eggs, I ordered 6, they sent 8, and 7 are developing. I didn't need that many. We will see how it goes, his may end up with a Christmas duck dinner. My oldest hen is stubbornly sitting on 2 eggs, so I will let her go for now. I'm not sure if they are fertile or not, but for now I haven't the heart to break her heart. I believe she's around 12 years old.
> 
> My broody didn't get up for me to see if anymore hatched, and it was too hot to mess around with her.
> 
> I wish it would stop raining every few days. We need to get our hay cut and baled.


Awesome...You will see cute Ducklings at least..Who cares if they become dinner. Can't keep everything..
Keep waiting on the Chicks...


----------



## chickens really

Are you happier here on a thread?...I hope so?..I'd do anything to chat with you all.....Soon I can go home. I'll make the best of it here though..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I'm sure your all familiar with Annie Oakley the woman that could out shoot men?..I'm going to be Shanny Oakley and shoot the 20 Crows that took over my property...... I'm serious too..I hate Crows..


I had them snatching chicks out of under broody hens in the yard one year. They would come back every spring to look for more for like 10 years. They are obnoxious birds.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Are you happier here on a thread?...I hope so?..I'd do anything to chat with you all.....Soon I can go home. I'll make the best of it here though..


This if fine with me.


----------



## chickens really

Crows are after my Ducks too..I'm actually stressed out. I need a pellet Gun ASAP...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> This if fine with me.


Awesome.........


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I had them snatching chicks out of under broody hens in the yard one year. They would come back every spring to look for more for like 10 years. They are obnoxious birds.


Diving my Calls today and eating the feed from the wild bird feeder. Killed my nest of baby Robins...They are terrible...


----------



## chickens really

My Ducks Run and hide..The Crows are larger than them and vicious.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Crows are after my Ducks too..I'm actually stressed out. I need a pellet Gun ASAP...


I got 2 BB guns myself, and my husband has a high power pellet gun he uses for birds. Our biggest problem is the boards of Starlings that try to winter over in my shed. We can get hundreds in the fall. I hate Starlings.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I got 2 BB guns myself, and my husband has a high power pellet gun he uses for birds. Our biggest problem is the boards of Starlings that try to winter over in my shed. We can get hundreds in the fall. I hate Starlings.


We don't get those...Crows and Magpies can become issues though..Also Raven..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I'm working on laundry and some house cleaning today. So if I disappear for a while I will return. I also need to make sure all my critters stay hydrated in this heat.

I'm so happy to see my drake traveling with his duck hens now. He seems happier. Too. Thanks for helping me through his problems. I would have never known what was going on, but you talked me through that.  There's no high five emoji here.


----------



## chickens really

Raven would steal the horses grain and viciously chase them off at my step Dads place. I started feeding everyone in bowls at the Barn..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> We don't get those...Crows and Magpies can become issues though..Also Raven..


They are an obnoxious invasive species from Europe. People sometimes keep them as pets because they are smart like crows. I prefer to see them without heads. They are dirty noisy nasty birds that poop all in my feed and waters.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm working on laundry and some house cleaning today. So if I disappear for a while I will return. I also need to make sure all my critters stay hydrated in this heat.
> 
> I'm so happy to see my drake traveling with his duck hens now. He seems happier. Too. Thanks for helping me through his problems. I would have never known what was going on, but you talked me through that.  There's no high five emoji here.


There is the Hug though Lisa..
Anytime..If I can?...I'll help anyone...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They are an obnoxious invasive species from Europe. People sometimes keep them as pets because they are smart like crows. I prefer to see them without heads. They are dirty noisy nasty birds that poop all in my feed and waters.


Yep...Totally a discarded pest I believe. I hate them...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm working on laundry and some house cleaning today. So if I disappear for a while I will return. I also need to make sure all my critters stay hydrated in this heat.
> 
> I'm so happy to see my drake traveling with his duck hens now. He seems happier. Too. Thanks for helping me through his problems. I would have never known what was going on, but you talked me through that.  There's no high five emoji here.


I only do my own Laundry..Everyone here does their own....I do everything else in the house and my animals. My Son helps clean coops and the barn..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> There is the Hug though Lisa..
> Anytime..If I can?...I'll help anyone...


I didn't even know a drake could have a prolapse before you told me about yours. Not only have you helped but you are educating me too.  

I still love this emoji,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I only do my own Laundry..Everyone here does their own....I do everything else in the house and my animals. My Son helps clean coops and the barn..


I do the laundry, and my husband folds the laundry. I'm too messy of a folder for him. 

My husband does all my grunt work if I can't do it. He can take care of everything when necessary for me too.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I didn't even know a drake could have a prolapse before you told me about yours. Not only have you helped but you are educating me too.
> 
> I still love this emoji,,,,,,,,,,,,


Hilarious......I like this one......What's does it mean? You've had a stroke?..


----------



## chickens really

Everyone hangs T-Shirts here to dry and I'm not doing it for them....Grown Men..


----------



## chickens really

Someday I'll tell you in private about my Laundry.....


----------



## chickens really

I'm off till later..I have something's to get done before 3:00 today..
Chat soon.....


----------



## MissNutmeg

chickens really said:


> Was that the Diamond person?...


Yes....... *sigh*

Tim should be a detective.


----------



## TwoCrows

chickens really said:


> @TwoCrows said I can be here so we are okay to chat here. I promise you all..
> Don't be scared....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I'm off till later..I have something's to get done before 3:00 today..
> Chat soon.....


Catch you later Tater.


----------



## TwoCrows

Oh and hello all!


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

MissNutmeg said:


> Yes....... *sigh*
> 
> Tim should be a detective.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

My signature is extremely inaccurate.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TwoCrows said:


> Oh and hello all!


Glad to see you here too.  You get around as much as I do.  It's like Shannon has us on a summer road trip.  I call shotgun on the front seat.  Hopefully Shannon is a good driver.


----------



## TwoCrows

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Glad to see you here too.  You get around as much as I do.  It's like Shannon has us on a summer road trip.  I call shotgun on the front seat.  Hopefully Shannon is a good driver.




I'll take my chances in the back seat, hand on the door handle, ready to jump.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Rain......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TwoCrows said:


> I'll take my chances in the back seat, hand on the door handle, ready to jump.


Oh, wait, I'm rethinking my front seat. .......


----------



## TwoCrows

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Oh, wait, I'm rethinking my front seat. .......



 Lets follow close behind, you drive.


----------



## TwoCrows

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Rain......



If you are tired of your rain, please send it this way? We are in a severe drought!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TwoCrows said:


> Lets follow close behind, you drive.


zoom, zoom, goes my little Mazda.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

TwoCrows said:


> If you are tired of your rain, please send it this way? We are in a severe drought!


You do live in New Mexico....


----------



## TwoCrows

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> You do live in New Mexico....



We are up at 7,000 ft in the mountains.  We should get a ton of rain. Forest Fires are just crazy last couple of years!


----------



## TwoCrows

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> zoom, zoom, goes my little Mazda.



Lets go!   ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## chickens really

TwoCrows said:


> Oh and hello all!


Hello.....


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Glad to see you here too.  You get around as much as I do.  It's like Shannon has us on a summer road trip.  I call shotgun on the front seat.  Hopefully Shannon is a good driver.


Bahahaha..My Husband says I drive like Steve McQueen....I haven't been in an accident yet..


----------



## chickens really

I wonder where else I could take you all?....We went to the Ghost town, here, and Hmmm?..You never know if I pack you all up again real soon or not?.....


----------



## chickens really

TwoCrows said:


> I'll take my chances in the back seat, hand on the door handle, ready to jump.


......


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Oh, wait, I'm rethinking my front seat. .......


......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I wonder where else I could take you all?....We went to the Ghost town, here, and Hmmm?..You never know if I pack you all up again real soon or not?.....


We will end up like Dorthy in the wizard of Oz. "There's no place like home. " I'm your Scarecrow side kick.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> ......


......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Steve McQueen,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe more like Bo and Luke Duke.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> We will end up like Dorthy in the wizard of Oz. "There's no place like home. " I'm your Scarecrow side kick.


Wow...May be Layla needs to help us find another place to visit?..
.......


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> ......,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Steve McQueen,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe more like Bo and Luke Duke.


Which one are you?..


----------



## chickens really

I get in trouble and we all go on holidays together.....Best summer ever!...


----------



## TwoCrows

Hopefully we don't end up like Thelma and Louise!


----------



## chickens really

TwoCrows said:


> Hopefully we don't end up like Thelma and Louise!


Bahahaha..Holy Cows....Really that's hilarious...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Which one are you?..


Well you are driving, so you must be Bo, I'm Luke. @TwoCrows can be Daisy or uncle Jessie.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I get in trouble and we all go on holidays together.....Best summer ever!...


This certainly has taken the monotony out of answering questions and chit chatting on a site.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Well you are driving, so you must be Bo, I'm Luke. @TwoCrows can be Daisy or uncle Jessie.


Holy moly I was thinking the same thing..Layla is Daisy Duke....I'm bawling laughing..We are hilarious people..


----------



## TwoCrows

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Well you are driving, so you must be Bo, I'm Luke. @TwoCrows can be Daisy or uncle Jessie.



Ooh ooh, I'll be Miss Daisy!


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> This certainly has taken the monotony out of answer questions and chit chatting on a site.


Definitely  not the normal chit chat..


----------



## TwoCrows

chickens really said:


> Holy moly I was thinking the same thing..Layla is Daisy Duke....I'm bawling laughing..We are hilarious people..



I got the daisy duke shorts too!


----------



## chickens really

TwoCrows said:


> I got the daisy duke shorts too!


Awesome...That's great....


----------



## Soon2Be

Woot. Here I is! I think auto fill messed me up! I got it straightened out now! Well with a little help from a birdie or 2.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Woot. Here I is! I think auto fill messed me up! I got it straightened out now! Well with a little help from a birdie or 2.


Awesome.....You made it here..


----------



## TwoCrows

Soon2Be said:


> Woot. Here I is! I think auto fill messed me up! I got it straightened out now! Well with a little help from a birdie or 2.



Yay, you made it!!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TwoCrows said:


> I got the daisy duke shorts too!


So does my husband. He's a child of the 70's and still loves his cut off jean shorts. I have recently convinced him to leave them a bit longer as it was a bit obscene at times.


----------



## chickens really

I think everyone has made it now?..
Now where are we off too next?..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I think everyone has made it now?..
> Now where are we off too next?..


----------



## Soon2Be

I read a little bit this morning, but need to catch up. 
It is hot here and getting hotter this weekend with a heat index of 108. Dang. I think I will be out all day filling cold water out there for my birds. Making them some ice treats and such.


----------



## TwoCrows

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> So does my husband. He's a child of the 70's and still loves his cut off jean shorts. I have recently convinced him to leave them a bit longer as it was a bit obscene at times.



I'm a hippy from the 60s.  I don't wear ANYTHING revealing in public but around here I'll wear crazy stuff.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> So does my husband. He's a child of the 70's and still loves his cut off jean shorts. I have recently convinced him to leave them a bit longer as it was a bit obscene at times.


All I can say is YIKES...


----------



## Soon2Be

Wow, you guys have been busy today. I have got a lot of reading to do!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> I read a little bit this morning, but need to catch up.
> It is hot here and getting hotter this weekend with a heat index of 108. Dang. I think I will be out all day filling cold water out there for my birds. Making them some ice treats and such.


Stinking hot here too.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> So does my husband. He's a child of the 70's and still loves his cut off jean shorts. I have recently convinced him to leave them a bit longer as it was a bit obscene at times.


Lol. Too funny!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I read a little bit this morning, but need to catch up.
> It is hot here and getting hotter this weekend with a heat index of 108. Dang. I think I will be out all day filling cold water out there for my birds. Making them some ice treats and such.


It's cooled down here but still no rain..We need rain..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I read a little bit this morning, but need to catch up.
> It is hot here and getting hotter this weekend with a heat index of 108. Dang. I think I will be out all day filling cold water out there for my birds. Making them some ice treats and such.


It's cooled down here but still no rain..We need rain..


----------



## chickens really

Stupid I can't delete my double post..Oh well?....


----------



## chickens really

All I have to do is water my garden again when I go out later to close up the Coop door..


----------



## Soon2Be

Whew. A lot of reading. Sounds like you all had a fun on the thread today.


----------



## Soon2Be

I let the ducks out again. They went a little farther - about two feet from the shed.  lol


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Whew. A lot of reading. Sounds like you all had a fun on the thread today.


Yep..We always have fun when we are together..
We are a hilarious bunch...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I let the ducks out again. They went a little farther - about two feet from the shed.  lol


That's good..Silly Ducks..Mine yell CHARGE!..And zoom right out..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yep..We always have fun when we are together..
> We are a hilarious bunch...


And I missed it.


----------



## Soon2Be

Maybe I need to get some real herd animals now that I am on this board. Hehe.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> And I missed it.


Lisa and I are Bo and Luke Duke ..Layla is Daisy so you can be Jesse..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

My broody ended up with the one chick. She's a happy mother. She will be able to keep track of it.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That's good..Silly Ducks..Mine yell CHARGE!..And zoom right out..


One of the females ran and flapped her wings and then ran back to the group. 
She was like woohoo - oh wait nobody is with me. 
She might have gotten 5 feet away. Lol


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My broody ended up with the one chick. She's a happy mother. She will be able to keep track of it.


Awesome..She will love her Chicken Little..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Lisa and I are Bo and Luke Duke ..Layla is Daisy so you can be Jesse..


Oh great. Lol that's what I get for being late to the party!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Oh great. Lol that's what I get for being late to the party!


Bahahaha...hilarious....


----------



## chickens really

My Son thinks I'm nuts sitting here laughing my head off....


----------



## Soon2Be

This site loads funny sometimes. Like it takes a long time to refresh the page.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Lisa and I are Bo and Luke Duke ..Layla is Daisy so you can be Jesse..


Or Cooter.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> This site loads funny sometimes. Like it takes a long time to refresh the page.


It's all the cobwebs. It's not used to multiple posts at a time. ,,,,


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Or Cooter.


Oh now that's just mean.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> This site loads funny sometimes. Like it takes a long time to refresh the page.


I know...it's slow..Road trip...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Oh now that's just mean.


Wasn't he the smart one? Got them out of jams? ,,,


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I know...it's slow..Road trip...


Just enjoying the country Air.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Wasn't he the smart one? Got them out of jams? ,,,


True. I was thinking of Rosco Peco Train.


----------



## chickens really

Rosco was the dummy right?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> True. I was thinking of Rosco Peco Train.


Now that would be an insult, along with calling anyone Boss Hog. I watched that show religiously in the 80's. I got a basset hound because of Flash.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Just enjoying the country Air.


So hilarious......


----------



## Soon2Be

I love Bassett hounds. And beagles. Harder to train, but just goofy!


----------



## chickens really

Darn I stepped I a Cow pie.....


----------



## Soon2Be

@oldhenlikesdogs how was game day?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Darn I stepped I a Cow pie.....


----------



## chickens really

I'll be right back in two minutes...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> @oldhenlikesdogs how was game day?


I laughed my butt off. We play a hokey little game called Overcooked. Lots of bumbling, and yelling, I'm not sure why, but I find it hilarious.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I laughed my butt off. We play a hokey little game called Overcooked. Lots of bumbling, and yelling, I'm not sure why, but I find it hilarious.


It's good to have fun!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> It's good to have fun!


I definitely need that once in a while. Life can be a bit depressing at times, so laughing is always good.


----------



## chickens really

I'm back...I watered everything again..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I'm back...I watered everything again..


Come do mine? I hope we get a bit of rain, otherwise I will have to stand out in the heat tomorrow holding my hose.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I definitely need that once in a while. Life can be a bit depressing at times, so laughing is always good.


I looked it up, looks like a fun game!


----------



## Soon2Be

@chickens really - You are awesome! Just wanted to say that.


----------



## chickens really

I know...I have to drag my hose all over in the heat too. I water in the evening so they get a good drink before the sun comes out and dries everything up again..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> I looked it up, looks like a fun game!


It's hard by yourself, but can be played with multiple people. The new one comes out in August, we are so excited.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> @chickens really - You are awesome! Just wanted to say that.


Well thanks so much....I think your awesome too..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I know...I have to drag my hose all over in the heat too. I water in the evening so they get a good drink before the sun comes out and dries everything up again..


You're smart.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I know...I have to drag my hose all over in the heat too. I water in the evening so they get a good drink before the sun comes out and dries everything up again..


That Is when I water too.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> You're smart.


I concur! She is one smart lady!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I concur! She is one smart lady!


...


----------



## Soon2Be

Haha.


----------



## Soon2Be

@chickens really you are too modest. You are smart and helpful.


----------



## chickens really

You humble me..Thanks..


----------



## chickens really

Lisa..Are you gone?..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Lisa..Are you gone?..


Almost. I'm definitely past my expiration date. ,,,,,


----------



## chickens really

I forgot to remove my Chick ad and a man just called. I said I don't have any and he gave me heck because he said he seen my ad..I had to explain I forgot to delete the ad..I wasn't with holding Chicks from him....


----------



## Soon2Be

People can be so weird.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I forgot to remove my Chick ad and a man just called. I said I don't have any and he gave me heck because he said he seen my ad..I had to explain I forgot to delete the ad..I wasn't with holding Chicks from him....


What an idiot.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Almost. I'm definitely past my expiration date. ,,,,,


Holy..That's funny..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> What an idiot.


Yep...


----------



## chickens really

@MatthewsHomestead


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Holy..That's funny..


Husband expects me to pay attention to him.  Gotta talk to him once in awhile.


----------



## chickens really

She asked me to tag her in ...I did. I hope she can find us...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Who is @MissNutmeg ??? Lolz


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Husband expects me to pay attention to him.  Gotta talk to him once in awhile.


My Husband just got home so I had to dish up his supper....He can't do it right..


----------



## Soon2Be

Got to go tuck the ducks in and then it is bed time for me!


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Who is @MissNutmeg ??? Lolz


I have no idea...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Haha! Typical man! 

Oh! Sorry guys. Didn't mean y'all. Only our husbands!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Got to go tuck the ducks in and then it is bed time for me!


Alright...Have a good night. Chat to you tomorrow...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I'm gonna go too Shannon, catch you tomorrow if I survive this heat.  Thanks for the summer road trip, I'm having a blast.


----------



## chickens really

I'm going to be leaving too soon..I better get things done and have a shower. My feet are so icky looking from walking around in flip flops all day. ...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm gonna go too Shannon, catch you tomorrow if I survive this heat.  Thanks for the summer road trip, I'm having a blast.


Goodnight Lisa......We will have another adventure tomorrow..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> I know...I have to drag my hose all over in the heat too. I water in the evening so they get a good drink before the sun comes out and dries everything up again..





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm gonna go too Shannon, catch you tomorrow if I survive this heat.  Thanks for the summer road trip, I'm having a blast.


Ditto! On dragging the hose and the road trip! Goodnight!


----------



## chickens really

Goodnight everyone...I'm off..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Goodmorning! Today the vet is coming!!!!!! Yay! I'm excited to meet her in person. (My friend is not a livestock vet, just pets, so she said to get this lady out for Rose). And found a possible new riding partner who is also a vet! So I will be surrounded by medically inclined animal lovers!

I've never been so excited about a dr visit.


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Goodmorning! Today the vet is coming!!!!!! Yay! I'm excited to meet her in person. (My friend is not a livestock vet, just pets, so she said to get this lady out for Rose). And found a possible new riding partner who is also a vet! So I will be surrounded by medically inclined animal lovers!
> 
> I've never been so excited about a dr visit.


That's great.


----------



## Soon2Be

The heat is on .... Ugh.


----------



## Soon2Be

Oh my gosh. I just spotted a freaking fox in the field behind our house. Maybe 50 yards from the shed. 
I am so livid. I cannot believe it was this close. I never see foxes close to my house. 
My husband didn't even believe me until he saw it for himself.


----------



## chickens really

Hello...I'm here Peeps..

When you have Birds the Fox figure it out very quickly..


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Goodmorning! Today the vet is coming!!!!!! Yay! I'm excited to meet her in person. (My friend is not a livestock vet, just pets, so she said to get this lady out for Rose). And found a possible new riding partner who is also a vet! So I will be surrounded by medically inclined animal lovers!
> 
> I've never been so excited about a dr visit.


I thought you had Rose Vet checked before you bought her?.
That's good you have a livestock Vet now..


----------



## chickens really

@Hybridchucks 
Come chat here..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Hello...I'm here Peeps..
> 
> When you have Birds the Fox figure it out very quickly..


My husband says they have been going back and forth from one woods to the other for years. He thinks because I have a pile of shavings out composting that is what is attracting them. I told him, they can smell the birds.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> My husband says they have been going back and forth from one woods to the other for years. He thinks because I have a pile of shavings out composting that is what is attracting them. I told him, they can smell the birds.


Yes...They are predators and can smell the Birds. I hate Fox. Had a Coyote behind my Coop the other morning and my Birds were going bananas..All I saw was the back end of it running trough the tall grass and up into my pasture. Finn was terrified. Bindi only came running when I called her..


----------



## chickens really

I'm excited to say we finally got rain last night. Not sure how much though. The ground is wet..


----------



## chickens really

Also I candled last night and it's confirmed that I fixed Casanova..His doodle works because the eggs in my incubator have embryos growing. I only candled 6 out of the 18 and all have life in them.......


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Also I candled last night and it's confirmed that I fixed Casanova..His doodle works because the eggs in my incubator have embryos growing. I only candled 6 out of the 18 and all have life in them.......


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yes...They are predators and can smell the Birds. I hate Fox. Had a Coyote behind my Coop the other morning and my Birds were going bananas..All I saw was the back end of it running trough the tall grass and up into my pasture. Finn was terrified. Bindi only came running when I called her..


I am thinking this is why Jellybean has been doing an alarm cackle lately.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

The eggs and Charlotte. I’m starting to think that she may be part American Game because she is so aggressive. She tried fight one of the Ameraucana pullets through the hardware clothe.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Also I candled last night and it's confirmed that I fixed Casanova..His doodle works because the eggs in my incubator have embryos growing. I only candled 6 out of the 18 and all have life in them.......


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


>


Just candled to get the air cells up and all have internally pipped so I upped the humidity. One died so leaves me 10..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Bentely is exhausted after making a mess


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Just candled to get the air cells up and all have internally pipped so I upped the humidity. One died so leaves me 10..


Is that when they break into the air cell?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The eggs and Charlotte. I’m starting to think that she may be part American Game because she is so aggressive. She tried fight one of the Ameraucana pullets through the hardware clothe. View attachment 49808 View attachment 49809


She is Broody and protective of her nest..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Is that when they break into the air cell?


Yes..Next is the external pip of the shell..Then hatching..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I am thinking this is why Jellybean has been doing an alarm cackle lately.


Yep it's highly possible..I only got 3 eggs yesterday after the Coyote scare..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> She is Broody and protective of her nest..


She was like this even before she went broody. Definitely a spunky little cutie. To think that I rescued her from a crowded horse stall about a month and a half ago and she has grown so much.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

My neighbor’s are having central air put into their house and the guy was cleaning some vents 2 days ago and spooked by girls real bad.


----------



## chickens really

Funny..They over react to everything..When we get the septic cleaned here my Birds go bonkers too..


----------



## chickens really

Cute..The Blue Jays brought the kids to my Bird feeder this morning. So cute to watch them....


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Bentely is exhausted after making a mess View attachment 49810


Adorable!


----------



## chickens really

Now I'm going to wear another trench to the incubator to look for external pip holes all day.....Every hatch is exciting and stressful..
I wonder what colours I will get?..Remember these are from my old blood line. Not my current Ducks.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Ooh the colors will be a wonderful surprise!


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Ooh the colors will be a wonderful surprise!



I'm hoping for Blacks...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> I thought you had Rose Vet checked before you bought her?.
> That's good you have a livestock Vet now..


I did but not my actual vet or my friend. Wasn't entirely impressed with them either.

Turns out Rose is not 12, she is more 18. My work on her hooves is on track! We are upping her feed to put a small amount of weight on her. All in all her and the goats are doing great! We do have to get Luna and Jupiter separated until Luna is appropriately sized for breeding. 

Oh! The thing with Olive the pig.... It's vag discharge from her being in heat! So we should finally have pregnancy going! 3:3:3 from now we should have some piglets as long as PopEye did his job right!


----------



## WVduckchick

There's a few familiar folks.  Haven't been over here in a while, thought I'd pop in and see what was happening.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I did but not my actual vet or my friend. Wasn't entirely impressed with them either.
> 
> Turns out Rose is not 12, she is more 18. My work on her hooves is on track! We are upping her feed to put a small amount of weight on her. All in all her and the goats are doing great! We do have to get Luna and Jupiter separated until Luna is appropriately sized for breeding.
> 
> Oh! The thing with Olive the pig.... It's vag discharge from her being in heat! So we should finally have pregnancy going! 3:3:3 from now we should have some piglets as long as PopEye did his job right!


Maybe she needs her teeth done..?. I get my horses teeth done every few years..


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> There's a few familiar folks.  Haven't been over here in a while, thought I'd pop in and see what was happening.


Hello...Thanks for coming to say hello....How's all your Calls?.Anything hatching soon?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Also I candled last night and it's confirmed that I fixed Casanova..His doodle works because the eggs in my incubator have embryos growing. I only candled 6 out of the 18 and all have life in them.......


yay!!!


----------



## WVduckchick

chickens really said:


> Hello...Thanks for coming to say hello....How's all your Calls?.Anything hatching soon?



My only 2 laying ducks are mothering little ones, just 2-3 weeks old, so they aren't laying again yet.  I have another couple of juvenile girls that haven't started laying yet. Not a single duck egg has been laid on my property for a couple of months now.    But overall, they are doing well!

Glad to hear that the "snip" on Casanova worked out.    Good luck with your hatch!


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> My only 2 laying ducks are mothering little ones, just 2-3 weeks old, so they aren't laying again yet.  I have another couple of juvenile girls that haven't started laying yet. Not a single duck egg has been laid on my property for a couple of months now.    But overall, they are doing well!
> 
> Glad to hear that the "snip" on Casanova worked out.    Good luck with your hatch!


Thanks..I'm sure yours are all adorable little Ducklings too. 
Yes, I'm happy Casanova works..
I have Hens nesting and laying eggs. The one moved all her eggs into the same nest..They take turns sitting on them. Must be about 15 eggs I think?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Maybe she needs her teeth done..?. I get my horses teeth done every few years..


Nope. Dr. Walden said her teeth look great, she is wearing them down evenly. Mostly she is in great health, she thanked me for keeping up with good hygiene practices, admitted that in her opinion she probably hasn't had good hoof care in a while and that my corrective trimming is right on track with what she would have recommended. We just need her to gain about 100-140 lbs to be at optimum weight, but at her current weight she is ok.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hooray for Casanova and his doodle!!!!!!


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Nope. Dr. Walden said her teeth look great, she is wearing them down evenly. Mostly she is in great health, she thanked me for keeping up with good hygiene practices, admitted that in her opinion she probably hasn't had good hoof care in a while and that my corrective trimming is right on track with what she would have recommended. We just need her to gain about 100-140 lbs to be at optimum weight, but at her current weight she is ok.


Horses teeth never stop growing so they all get sharp edges and cause cankers in the cheeks and cause pain when eating. So a Vet will file the edges down to help them eat normally..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

WVduckchick said:


> My only 2 laying ducks are mothering little ones, just 2-3 weeks old, so they aren't laying again yet.  I have another couple of juvenile girls that haven't started laying yet. Not a single duck egg has been laid on my property for a couple of months now.    But overall, they are doing well!
> 
> Glad to hear that the "snip" on Casanova worked out.    Good luck with your hatch!


Hey this may not be BYC but we still LOVE pics! Especially adorable babies!!


----------



## chickens really

Kupid might need his front teeth trimmed off?..Although he continues to hold good weight so far. Just something my Vet discussed on his last Vist doing teeth.
I got them done two springs ago..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Horses teeth never stop growing so they all get sharp edges and cause cankers in the cheeks and cause pain when eating. So a Vet will file the edges down to help them eat normally..



I know, but she said Rose's looked great. Told me what to look out for until her next checkup. I'm just glad she had a good prognosis.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I know, but she said Rose's looked great. Told me what to look out for until her next checkup. I'm just glad she had a good prognosis.


Oh perfect..Glad she is doing good...


----------



## chickens really

Maybe her teeth were done not that long ago then?..That's good news..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rose is 980 according to the weight tape. I need to get one so I can keep track of her gain until the next visit. she wants to see her at around 1060-1100


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Maybe her teeth were done not that long ago then?..That's good news..


Yes! Very good news!!


----------



## chickens really

Here is Penelope and Poppy setting the eggs..In the Dog crate together..The Dog house is empty. Only a human would think the Dog house as a better choice.......My Lord..


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Rose is 980 according to the weight tape. I need to get one so I can keep track of her gain until the next visit. she wants to see her at around 1060-1100


I hope everything goes as planned for both of you...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49812 View attachment 49813 Here is Penelope and Poppy setting the eggs..In the Dog crate together..The Dog house is empty. Only a human would think the Dog house as a better choice.......My Lord..



Must be the ventilation holes allow better airflow for them....? Possibly the holes also allow them to also be curious and see what's going on while they set? My best guess at least. Good they found their happy spot!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> I hope everything goes as planned for both of you...


Me too! Regardless of her age she is a great starter horse for us!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Also I candled last night and it's confirmed that I fixed Casanova..His doodle works because the eggs in my incubator have embryos growing. I only candled 6 out of the 18 and all have life in them.......


That's incredible, and wonderful news.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The eggs and Charlotte. I’m starting to think that she may be part American Game because she is so aggressive. She tried fight one of the Ameraucana pullets through the hardware clothe. View attachment 49808 View attachment 49809


Most of my bantam broodies are vicious setters. My d'uccle are always particularly crazy. They scare the heck out of me.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Me too! Regardless of her age she is a great starter horse for us!


I wish she was young enough to breed bc her bloodline would produce some awesome foals. Her coloring and temperament are amazing! The vet said "I don't know what color to call her because she is red but has the flax mane and tail, but sorrel fits so we can call her that". I love our vet. She has a great personality and loved seeing all our animals in full swing. She got a kick out of our loud mouthed ducks!

The Hubbs and I just were talking over lunch about looking into a young foal. One that is somewhat similar in temperament. This way the foal can learn from her and is young enough to be used to to our animals and kids. Not set in its ways like a matured horse can be. Young enough and impressionable enough to be influenced by Rose and her demeanor. But also at least halter and lead broke so we can start working with it at a young age. This way we can at least keep part of Rose going (with temperament and disposition). It will heavily depend on if we get this land we are looking at.....


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> That's incredible, and wonderful news.


Yes...I'm tickled pink...


----------



## Hybridchucks

chickens really said:


> @Hybridchucks
> Come chat here..


I cant really haha, really busy. especially for so many chats lol


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish she was young enough to breed bc her bloodline would produce some awesome foals. Her coloring and temperament are amazing! The vet said "I don't know what color to call her because she is red but has the flax mane and tail, but sorrel fits so we can call her that". I love our vet. She has a great personality and loved seeing all our animals in full swing. She got a kick out of our loud mouthed ducks!
> 
> The Hubbs and I just were talking over lunch about looking into a young foal. One that is somewhat similar in temperament. This way the foal can learn from her and is young enough to be used to to our animals and kids. Not set in its ways like a matured horse can be. Young enough and impressionable enough to be influenced by Rose and her demeanor. But also at least halter and lead broke so we can start working with it at a young age. This way we can at least keep part of Rose going (with temperament and disposition). It will heavily depend on if we get this land we are looking at.....


Why do you need to breed everything you own?..Just ride her.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish she was young enough to breed bc her bloodline would produce some awesome foals. Her coloring and temperament are amazing! The vet said "I don't know what color to call her because she is red but has the flax mane and tail, but sorrel fits so we can call her that". I love our vet. She has a great personality and loved seeing all our animals in full swing. She got a kick out of our loud mouthed ducks!
> 
> The Hubbs and I just were talking over lunch about looking into a young foal. One that is somewhat similar in temperament. This way the foal can learn from her and is young enough to be used to to our animals and kids. Not set in its ways like a matured horse can be. Young enough and impressionable enough to be influenced by Rose and her demeanor. But also at least halter and lead broke so we can start working with it at a young age. This way we can at least keep part of Rose going (with temperament and disposition). It will heavily depend on if we get this land we are looking at.....


I believe she's a chestnut. Sorrel have the mane and tail the same color.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Why do you need to breed everything you own?..Just ride her.


Especially since the world has too many horses already. So many get sold to the meat market every day. Better to give another a home than make more.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I believe she's a chestnut. Sorrel have the mane and tail the same color.


Sorrel and chestnut are the same thing..Some have flaxen manes and tails..Depends on who is saying the colours. Sort of like fish here. Jack fish are the same as Pike..Walleye are the same as a pickerel here..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Especially since the world has too many horses already. So many get sold to the meat market every day. Better to give another a home than make more.


Definitely...Unless your trying for excellent horses for endurance or jumping..


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish she was young enough to breed bc her bloodline would produce some awesome foals. Her coloring and temperament are amazing! The vet said "I don't know what color to call her because she is red but has the flax mane and tail, but sorrel fits so we can call her that". I love our vet. She has a great personality and loved seeing all our animals in full swing. She got a kick out of our loud mouthed ducks!
> 
> The Hubbs and I just were talking over lunch about looking into a young foal. One that is somewhat similar in temperament. This way the foal can learn from her and is young enough to be used to to our animals and kids. Not set in its ways like a matured horse can be. Young enough and impressionable enough to be influenced by Rose and her demeanor. But also at least halter and lead broke so we can start working with it at a young age. This way we can at least keep part of Rose going (with temperament and disposition). It will heavily depend on if we get this land we are looking at.....


Also your horse will not train the foal for you if that's what your thinking?...It doesn't work that way.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Sorrel and chestnut are the same thing..Some have flaxen manes and tails..Depends on who is saying the colours. Sort of like fish here. Jack fish are the same as Pike..Walleye are the same as a pickerel here..


Google says Sorrel is where mane and tail are the same color as body color, where chestnut is a reddish brown and the mane and tail are lighter.   Don't know for sure though.

I've never actually owned a brown horse, I was always partial to grays, pintos, and appys. My neighbor friend was nuts for black and white pintos.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Also your horse will not train the foal for you if that's what your thinking?...It doesn't work that way.


That's why I have a nice mom Donkey, but her two boys are pushy jerks. They definitely didn't learn manners from mom.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Going out to water my garden. If you don't hear from me, than I died in the yard. It's stupid hot and humid out, Florida take back your stinky weather.  Otherwise I will be back within the hour. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chickens really

Is your Drake totally cured Lisa?...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Going out to water my garden. If you don't hear from me, than I died in the yard. It's stupid hot and humid out, Florida take back your stinky weather.  Otherwise I will be back within the hour. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Okay I'll go water my Birds too..I'll let them all out for a bit...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Is your Drake totally cured Lisa?...


Seems his ding-a-ling is back in. I checked fertility and believe I saw a bullseye but I need to check in a dish instead of trying to see in my hand. I will go see if I can find an egg when I'm out there. Be back shortly, or longly.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Google says Sorrel is where mane and tail are the same color as body color, where chestnut is a reddish brown and the mane and tail are lighter.   Don't know for sure though.
> 
> I've never actually owned a brown horse, I was always partial to grays, pintos, and appys. My neighbor friend was nuts for black and white pintos.


You are correct although the two are intermingled..
Old Smoke was registered as Chestnut with flaxen mane and tail . Reg. QH. All I meant is it's sort of interchangeable with who ever says the colours..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Seems his ding-a-ling is back in. I checked fertility and believe I saw a bullseye but I need to check in a dish instead of trying to see in my hand. I will go see if I can find an egg when I'm out there. Be back shortly, or longly.


Okay...I'm off too for a bit...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Half way through watering, so dang hot out. 

I checked a duck egg and there's definitely a bullseye. I guess I was assuming the dummy was taking a bath in the short stock tank like the hens, and even in the deeper rubber pan I provide but apparently he can't get his butt into them.

 I have been providing shallow rubber pans that he can step into, so I guess that's what he's using for his baths. I got to find a few more that size for the dork. Now I wish I hadn't ordered those hatching eggs, but we will see how it goes.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Half way through watering, so dang hot out.
> 
> I checked a duck egg and there's definitely a bullseye. I guess I was assuming the dummy was taking a bath in the short stock tank like the hens, and even in the deeper rubber pan I provide but apparently he can't get his butt into them.
> 
> I have been providing shallow rubber pans that he can step into, so I guess that's what he's using for his baths. I got to find a few more that size for the dork. Now I wish I hadn't ordered those hatching eggs, but we will see how it goes.


Fantastic the Dorks doodle is fixed...


----------



## chickens really

Casanova today...


----------



## Soon2Be

I don't think I will ever look at the word doodle the same again ... ever. 
Funny because my dogs are considered doodles.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I don't think I will ever look at the word doodle the same again ... ever.
> Funny because my dogs are considered doodles.


Well now you know what your Dogs are.....Kidding..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I cannot believe how hot out it is. I wouldn't be surprised if something here drops dead from this heat. They all have shade and water, but most of my critters aren't used to this stuff. Poor bunnies and chickens are wearing thick coats, though some of my chickens are a bit plucked looking this year, so maybe that's on purpose to be cooler?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49819 Casanova today...


He's so gorgeous, I see why you put up with his shenanigans.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I cannot believe how hot out it is. I wouldn't be surprised if something here drops dead from this heat. They all have shade and water, but most of my critters aren't used to this stuff. Poor bunnies and chickens are wearing thick coats, though some of my chickens are a bit plucked looking this year, so maybe that's on purpose to be cooler?


It's that hot?...What temp in Celsius?


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> He's so gorgeous, I see why you put up with his shenanigans.


Yes..I paid lots for him too and he is a friendly Drake..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> It's that hot?...What temp in Celsius?


It's 32 Celsius, with heat indexes, or what it feels like is at 37 Celsius.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Celsius sounds so much better than 90 degrees Fahrenheit, 68% humidity, which makes it about 99 Fahrenheit for what it feels like.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It's 32 Celsius, with heat indexes, or what it feels like is at 37 Celsius.


Holy moly that sucks...I hate that heat..
Go give everyone cold water and shade is all you can do..Frozen treats?....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Holy moly that sucks...I hate that heat..
> Go give everyone cold water and shade is all you can do..Frozen treats?....


For hundreds of critters? I am making sure their water is cold and fresh. I watered the hottest bunnies a bit, they actually don't like being wet. I'm keeping my eye out for signs of heat stress.

About 8 years ago I lost a goat to heat exhaustion. We wet her down repeatedly, but I couldn't at that time do much else because of my own health problems at the time, and momma goat died over night.  dogs are under house arrest.


----------



## chickens really

Grrrr....!
I just had to herd all my Ducks from by my Husbands shop again..Little buggers think they need to forage over there..
They are all locked up again because once they start they keep running back......
I'll be back later I have a few things to do before it rains. Have to fill my horses water troughs today...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Catch you later.


----------



## MissNutmeg

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissNutmeg

I was just born! OMW HI WORLD!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Alexz7272 said:


> View attachment 24000 View attachment 24001





Alexz7272 said:


> View attachment 29609


Haha haha!




chickens really said:


> Why do you need to breed everything you own?..Just ride her.


It's just a wish to have another of her. We breed the quail, chickens, rabbits, and pigs for meat. And for sale we breed the ducks, chickens, and goats. Goats will also be for milk for things like soaps and cheeses. It's classified as hobby for the time but the Hubbs asks that i find a way to make it at least break even if not get a small profit going. So there is a plan and purpose for everything.



chickens really said:


> Also your horse will not train the foal for you if that's what your thinking?...It doesn't work that way.


Well I know that. But in my experience, an older, mature, and "bombproof" horse is helpful in training a young impressionable one. They help keep the younger one calm and I have seen babies even mimic the movements of their momma's. There are so many around here that don't have the knowledge, time or ability to train younglings/foals. It's sad how many just get turned out to pasture just to become wild ornaments in the fields. Quite like that first filly we looked at. If we had the room and proper equipment to handle her I would have. But with our current setup there was no way of handling her. Honestly we are looking at land with a bigger house because our boys are outgrowing where we currently are fast. We found out a family friend has 75 acres with two houses they will be putting on the market in the near future. So we are looking into the options we have with our current home and what our mortgage options are with the property we are looking at..... We are working towards my running a horse and small livestock rescue ranch. A place where we can rehabilitate horses that are "put out to pasture" or headed towards the meat market. Ones that are fully rehabilitated and able to will be trail horses for people and "training". It's nothing that will happen in the very near future and we know that. But it is what we are working towards. Especially now that we have a good vet on our side and a small community of support.....



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Celsius sounds so much better than 90 degrees Fahrenheit, 68% humidity, which makes it about 99 Fahrenheit for what it feels like.


Sounds about like us here.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

A horse and small livestock rescue sounds cool.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> A horse and small livestock rescue sounds cool.


Yes but it's lots of work and vet bills at times and as they say... Rome wasn't built in a day...


----------



## chickens really

Hello..I'm back..


----------



## chickens really

I'm sitting here filling up on watermelon....It is dripping down my chin just like the emoji.....


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I'm sitting here filling up on watermelon....It is dripping down my chin just like the emoji.....


----------



## WVduckchick

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey this may not be BYC but we still LOVE pics! Especially adorable babies!!



Omg I just got a new phone and transferred all my pics. Didn’t realize I have over 14,000 pictures, mostly chickens/ducks 

The 5 call ducklings were hatched by one of my broodies, the single is 10 days older than the 5, from another broody. 
The chicks are my most recent bantam Cochins  All those girls are crazy broody. I’m overrun with chicklets.


----------



## WVduckchick

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49812 View attachment 49813 Here is Penelope and Poppy setting the eggs..In the Dog crate together..The Dog house is empty. Only a human would think the Dog house as a better choice.......My Lord..



My call ducks house was my neighbors dog house. They made it with the logs when they built their house, the dog has since passed away so they gave me the mini log house.


----------



## MissNutmeg

chickens really said:


> I'm sitting here filling up on watermelon....It is dripping down my chin just like the emoji.....


I need watermelon rn. Just got done mowing the grass.


----------



## MissNutmeg

It's so hot today.


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> Omg I just got a new phone and transferred all my pics. Didn’t realize I have over 14,000 pictures, mostly chickens/ducks
> 
> The 5 call ducklings were hatched by one of my broodies, the single is 10 days older than the 5, from another broody.
> The chicks are my most recent bantam Cochins  All those girls are crazy broody. I’m overrun with chicklets.
> View attachment 49821 View attachment 49822 View attachment 49823


Adorable babies.....What colour will they be?


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> My call ducks house was my neighbors dog house. They made it with the logs when they built their house, the dog has since passed away so they gave me the mini log house.


Awesome..We bought the Dog house new for the Dogs and they wouldn't use it so I gave it to the Ducks and now Penelope likes the crate better..Go figure..


----------



## chickens really

MissNutmeg said:


> I need watermelon rn. Just got done mowing the grass.


Don't eat as much as I did..My stomach hurts.. ..


----------



## chickens really

This is hilarious..I gave Bunny Boy a few Cherrios and he picks them up and spits them flying....It's amazing. I didn't know he could do that..?


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I cannot believe how hot out it is. I wouldn't be surprised if something here drops dead from this heat. They all have shade and water, but most of my critters aren't used to this stuff. Poor bunnies and chickens are wearing thick coats, though some of my chickens are a bit plucked looking this year, so maybe that's on purpose to be cooler?


For some reason two of my chickens aren't getting along. Well one is always chasing after the other. Not sure if it happens only when I am out there or if it is happening all of the time. But, once she runs the chicken off they are fine. Maybe pecking order is changing? Or it is the heat. They have plenty of room, shade, water, etc. 
The one getting picked on isn't even the one laying soft shelled eggs.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Holy moly that sucks...I hate that heat..
> Go give everyone cold water and shade is all you can do..Frozen treats?....


That's what I did. Frozen peas, blueberries, ice cubes, and frozen corn on the cob.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> For hundreds of critters? I am making sure their water is cold and fresh. I watered the hottest bunnies a bit, they actually don't like being wet. I'm keeping my eye out for signs of heat stress.
> 
> About 8 years ago I lost a goat to heat exhaustion. We wet her down repeatedly, but I couldn't at that time do much else because of my own health problems at the time, and momma goat died over night.  dogs are under house arrest.


Do you put frozen water bottles in the the rabbit cages? We did that with the 4-h rabbits.


----------



## Soon2Be

I got the ducks to venture much further. I took the container of mealworms and kept shaking it saying, "This way." like I do with my dogs. 
They followed me. But, I was really nervous that fox would show up and I didn't have anything on me to shoot it with. Guess, I need to go out armed so that I am ready in case he pounces.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I got the ducks to venture much further. I took the container of mealworms and kept shaking it saying, "This way." like I do with my dogs.
> They followed me. But, I was really nervous that fox would show up and I didn't have anything on me to shoot it with. Guess, I need to go out armed so that I am ready in case he pounces.


Yes..Fox are sly and ruined my fun of letting my Birds out alone....That's why I'm so worried when they head down to my Husbands shop..We have lots of trees and tall grass for predators to hide..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yes..Fox are sly and ruined my fun of letting my Birds out alone....That's why I'm so worried when they head down to my Husbands shop..We have lots of trees and tall grass for predators to hide..


It is pretty open out here. I guess I will only let them out when I am out. But, they still hurried and got back into the shed and then back into their run. They are funny.


----------



## chickens really

Mine waddle real slow when I put them back in..Like they are mistreated or something.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> I'm sitting here filling up on watermelon....It is dripping down my chin just like the emoji.....


I'm soooooo jealous! Nothing's beats cold fresh watermelon on a hot summer day!



WVduckchick said:


> Omg I just got a new phone and transferred all my pics. Didn’t realize I have over 14,000 pictures, mostly chickens/ducks
> 
> The 5 call ducklings were hatched by one of my broodies, the single is 10 days older than the 5, from another broody.
> The chicks are my most recent bantam Cochins  All those girls are crazy broody. I’m overrun with chicklets.
> View attachment 49821 View attachment 49822 View attachment 49823


Absolutely adorable!!!!



Soon2Be said:


> Do you put frozen water bottles in the the rabbit cages? We did that with the 4-h rabbits.


That's what I do! They get a fresh one every morning that gets swapped. And it gets swapped again mid afternoon. Just to be sure that it stays cool for them. They love it!


----------



## chickens really

I removed the Cherrios because Bunny Boy hated them..My little dogs ate them though..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Do you put frozen water bottles in the the rabbit cages? We did that with the 4-h rabbits.


I haven't. That's be a lot of hairy water bottles in my freezer. I will have to consider it if this continues more than a few days.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> For some reason two of my chickens aren't getting along. Well one is always chasing after the other. Not sure if it happens only when I am out there or if it is happening all of the time. But, once she runs the chicken off they are fine. Maybe pecking order is changing? Or it is the heat. They have plenty of room, shade, water, etc.
> The one getting picked on isn't even the one laying soft shelled eggs.


Heat can make chickens cranky. It makes me cranky too.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I haven't. That's be a lot of hairy water bottles in my freezer. I will have to consider it if this continues more than a few days.


Bahahaha...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Mine waddle real slow when I put them back in..Like they are mistreated or something.....


Funny. I am sure eventually mine will be reluctant to go back in.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Heat can make chickens cranky. It makes me cranky too.


Makes me cranky too! Lol


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I haven't. That's be a lot of hairy water bottles in my freezer. I will have to consider it if this continues more than a few days.


True. Lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I haven't. That's be a lot of hairy water bottles in my freezer. I will have to consider it if this continues more than a few days.


We used a mini freezer that's hooked up out in our building.... Could be an idea. Or wrap them in a Walmart bag when you freeze them to keep the fuzz at bay? Just spit balling some ideas....



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Heat can make chickens cranky. It makes me cranky too.


Yes!!!! Same here! I swear I came close to a heat stroke today.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

My birds are able to come and go as they please. They all can find a cool spot to hang out, and can get away from each other. I'm very lucky. The donkeys for the most part keeps predators away, though I have lost a few in the past. I do close up my bantam run for part of the year.


----------



## chickens really

Am I sitting here chatting with a bunch of cranky people?..
...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Am I sitting here chatting with a bunch of cranky people?..
> ...


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

My house is a cool 70 degrees, which is 21 Celsius.


----------



## chickens really

I'm not cranky...


----------



## chickens really

I'll be right back..I need to refresh the Ducks drinking water..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

We gotta make the rounds too.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My birds are able to come and go as they please. They all can find a cool spot to hang out, and can get away from each other. I'm very lucky. The donkeys for the most part keeps predators away, though I have lost a few in the past. I do close up my bantam run for part of the year.


That's it, I need some donkeys!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Am I sitting here chatting with a bunch of cranky people?..
> ...


I am in the air conditioned house - of course working with people all day makes me cranky too.


----------



## chickens really

We don't have air conditioning..Not needed really because we actually don't get hot for too long here. I have fans and turn on the summer fan so it pumps the cold air from the basement.
Sometimes though it gets bad in here..


----------



## chickens really

I fed my horses watered my Birds and then Lucy discovered Chicken Little out again..I'm so glad I have Lucy because she is awesome at wrangling the Chickens.....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> We don't have air conditioning..Not needed really because we actually don't get hot for too long here. I have fans and turn on the summer fan so it pumps the cold air from the basement.
> Sometimes though it gets bad in here..


We don't even have the shade of trees at our house. We literally built this in the middle of a corn field.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> We don't even have the shade of trees at our house. We literally buikt this in the middle of a corn field.


Holy..Really?..The windy days must really be windy...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well..... Made a feed run for the ducks and chickens. Bought a new scooper and a two way hose valve so we can set up a short hose for the horse's water trough.


----------



## chickens really

Good morning...


----------



## chickens really

I have looked around this site and not many new posts..
Interesting stuff to read though..I'm getting lots of information about Bunnies..This place is not as fast paced as BYC..
I have lots to do outside today..The Lilac bushes beside my Coop have gone crazy so I need to cut all the suckers to the ground and clean that up. I found Caragana on the Hill so will dig some up and transplant them..
I have my Brooder all set up and ready for the new arrivals..No Ducklings yet..


----------



## chickens really

Hey, I went back to the island of misfit toys this morning..I think that place grew on me.. ..
I'm going back again later to stroll around..
Let me know anyone if you want to go on a road trip for a day?..Mix things up a bit..I'll pick you up in the Boogie Van..


----------



## Soon2Be

Funny. I will be busy for a bit today. So O might be able to chat more this afternoon.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Funny. I will be busy for a bit today. So O might be able to chat more this afternoon.


I'll be busy today too..Later I might go back..No road trip today. Soon maybe?


----------



## chickens really

I forgot to invite Julie Bird here...


----------



## chickens really

I had to make pip holes in my eggs so the Ducklings can breath. Appears as though the shell is too thick for them to pip themselves. I lost one more.
9 are alive and peep..
..One looks to be black as I can see its black Bill..
As long as they hatch I'll be happy...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Hot and busy here, catch you all later.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I had to make pip holes in my eggs so the Ducklings can breath. Appears as though the shell is too thick for them to pip themselves. I lost one more.
> 9 are alive and peep..
> ..One looks to be black as I can see its black Bill..
> As long as they hatch I'll be happy...


Hoping the best!


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hot and busy here, catch you all later.


Hot here too. Like working in an oven with a hot breeze.


----------



## Soon2Be

I got all the waterers refreshed, filled containers with ice and some frozen veggies, emptied and filled the pool. Every feathered bird is looking good and seems to be tolerating the heat well. 
I put the hose on mist and sprayed the ducks. At first they ran, then they realized how refreshing it was. Java Joe was chomping at the spray. 
Oh, they kept looking at the door wondering when it was going to open for them to go through, but it is too hot and there is no shade over there. So, I will let them out this evening.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I forgot to invite Julie Bird here...


I invited her, just now.


----------



## chickens really

I was gone to town all afternoon so just let my Birds out..Now it looks and sounds like a storm is coming so I'll be putting my Birds away soon..Still nothing hatched....Soon I hope..
Darn slow Ducklings..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I invited her, just now.


Thanks so much...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Storms rumbling through here now. It will cool us down a bit. We went shopping this morning too. Takes all day to put everything away. I get slower every year. 

Hope you get some ducklings soon.  can't wait to see them. I'm starting to get a bit excited to see my ducklings hatch too. Mine are a bit further off yet with muscovy taking 35 days. I think it's been about 2 weeks on Monday.


----------



## chickens really

Yes...I'm very, very excited for this hatch. Then I have 18 more in my incubator and my Duck is setting about 15 and all will be due around July 19 to the 23rd..That's It for this year..


----------



## chickens really

It rained about 10 drops here.....Rain all around us but I get nothing..I still have to water plants again..


----------



## chickens really

Dandy and Cadbury, Blossom and Apple..The Chickens out doing Chicken things..My little poo Lucy...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Yes...I'm very, very excited for this hatch. Then I have 18 more in my incubator and my Duck is setting about 15 and all will be due around July 19 to the 23rd..That's It for this year..


,,,That's a lot of quackers, ( if they all hatch).


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49847 View attachment 49848 View attachment 49849 View attachment 49850 View attachment 49851Dandy and Cadbury, Blossom and Apple..The Chickens out doing Chicken things..My little poo Lucy...


They all look so nice and happy. My camera would melt outside. My birds are really looking ratty too this year. More so than normal. Looks like some went to a chicken plucking party. It's been a rough season. I think I have 1 too many big roosters. Hard to remove that chocolate Orpington rooster, he has been a troublemaker lately. Maybe when a pen is free in a week or so I will round him up for a bit.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49847 View attachment 49848 View attachment 49849 View attachment 49850 View attachment 49851Dandy and Cadbury, Blossom and Apple..The Chickens out doing Chicken things..My little poo Lucy...


Do you move your netting around or does it just stay in place?


----------



## chickens really

I just lost 4 so down to 5 living but not hatched..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Do you move your netting around or does it just stay in place?


I leave it up and don't move it around..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I just lost 4 so down to 5 living but not hatched..


,,,,,


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I just lost 4 so down to 5 living but not hatched..


Oh boo. Hope the 5 hatch!


----------



## chickens really

I'm off so have a great night everyone...
Chat tomorrow and hopefully I have live Ducklings in the morning.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Good luck,  catch you tomorrow Shannon.


----------



## Jaime

Hey, sorry I haven't been able to chat, Things have been pretty hectic around here lately. The heat is really starting to get to me too  it's suppose to get up to 38 C tomorrow..  I'll be on tomorrow though to chat some more  Oh and @chickens really sorry to hear you lost those eggs   Hope the rest all hatch out healthy


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Hey, sorry I haven't been able to chat, Things have been pretty hectic around here lately. The heat is really starting to get to me too  it's suppose to get up to 38 C tomorrow..  I'll be on tomorrow though to chat some more  Oh and @chickens really sorry to hear you lost those eggs   Hope the rest all hatch out healthy


Wow...That's pretty hot..
So far the Ducklings are alive. Not hatched yet...
These remaining 5 I hope hatch sometime this morning?
I also hope for a Hen 
I understand your busy Jaime. You can't be around here all the time to entertain me...
Chats soon...


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps...


----------



## chickens really

@MissNutmeg 
Don't be shy to come and chat with us..
We are a great and fun bunch of people.....


----------



## Jaime

Good morning~ It's already 32c outside  Was suppose to clean out my coops today but I'm going to have to do that after this heatwave


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Good morning~ It's already 32c outside  Was suppose to clean out my coops today but I'm going to have to do that after this heatwave


That's terrible..I hate the heat. I prefer What out temps are now. 23C is the best..


----------



## Jaime

28c with a slight breeze and a cloudy sky is my favorite kind of weather~


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> 28c with a slight breeze and a cloudy sky is my favorite kind of weather~


It's windy here today..Real windy..I hope it calms down?..I wanted to go riding today but Kupid acts up in the wind....


----------



## chickens really

Do you allow other people to ride your horse?


----------



## Jaime

Riding is going to be torture this week,I hate riding in the summer  I just want to stay in my room with 10 fans on me..


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Riding is going to be torture this week,I hate riding in the summer  I just want to stay in my room with 10 fans on me..


I never ride when it's that hot..I feel sorry for my horse and myself...Plus he acts stubborn too..


----------



## Jaime

chickens really said:


> Do you allow other people to ride your horse?


Yes actually, The place I board her at does lessons and uses her as a lesson horse so I don't have to pay much for boarding. And I don't have to worry about riding her every day, I still try to get out at least 3 days a week to ride but with this heat i always get headaches and feel like i'm going to faint while riding her.


----------



## chickens really

My Ducklings are peeping a bunch and rocking the eggs so I hope soon?..I don't want to assist too soon either..


----------



## Jaime

chickens really said:


> My Ducklings are peeping a bunch and rocking the eggs so I hope soon?..I don't want to assist too soon either..


Have any of your eggs hatched out already? What day are you on?


----------



## chickens really

That's great..She must enjoy all the attention she gets..
Only other person that had ridden Kupid was my Trainer. Everyone else is scared of him..


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Have any of your eggs hatched out already? What day are you on?


They are due today but I think this weather messed up the hatch. It was so hot here last week..


----------



## chickens really

Was disturbing when the 4 died during the pip..


----------



## Jaime

chickens really said:


> They are due today but I think this weather messed up the hatch. It was so hot here last week..





chickens really said:


> Was disturbing when the 4 died during the pip..



I'm sorry  How long do you wait until you can assist?


----------



## chickens really

Yesterday 9 eggs were peeping and rocking like crazy. Nothing externally pipped in 4 hours so I popped Tiny air holes in the air cells. The one had already died..Then I left to go shopping..Came home late afternoon and checked them. 4 more were dead and zero cause? All were fully formed and in proper position..I'm stumped..


----------



## chickens really

Also they were all internally pipped on Friday..The shells in my opinion were no different than any other eggs. Weak Ducklings?..Improper feed to the Hens?..I'm not sure? Not my eggs but from my old Bloodline..


----------



## chickens really

@ViolinPlayer123 
Just flipped my Calendar....Adorable picture..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

A bit cooler her but still not pleasant. Apparently all my chicks are integrated and are running amok now. It's always strange to see a gang of such young chicks running about. They all put themselves to bed now too, though I am closing my bantam run door so no one can escape too early.

Heard coyote behind our house last night. It always gets me a bit worried. Last time they were back there with pups I lost about 10 birds before my husband put a stop to it. That was back in 2012.


----------



## chickens really

Yikes...I hate when the predators start coming around..I got my Husband to clear behind my Ducks and Chicken Coop. Too much tall grass for them to pounce out and grab one..
My friend seems to be accusing me of wrong doing in my hatching of these eggs.....I'm only doing what I know..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Yikes...I hate when the predators start coming around..I got my Husband to clear behind my Ducks and Chicken Coop. Too much tall grass for them to pounce out and grab one..
> My friend seems to be accusing me of wrong doing in my hatching of these eggs.....I'm only doing what I know..


How's it your fault? I don't use an incubator due to how freaking complicated it all is. I certainly wouldn't blame you. It looks so easy, a bird just sits there on eggs for x amount of time than they hatch, but it's more than that for sure.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> How's it your fault? I don't use an incubator due to how freaking complicated it all is. I certainly wouldn't blame you. It looks so easy, a bird just sits there on eggs for x amount of time than they hatch, but it's more than that for sure.


Yes...It's much more complicated. Birds run on instinct and we go by what we learned and know. Nothing replaces a Momma...


----------



## chickens really

This hatch is one for my memory archive...It's strange and definitely slow...


----------



## chickens really

One finally hatched...Yippee..I'll tell more about it later...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs




----------



## Soon2Be

I logged on earlier, but then my son wanted me to go with him to get fireworks. So, yes, I jumped and went. He doesn't ask much of me these days and pretty soon won't be living in my home.
Anywho .. I think we are having our own little firework display. Ha.

I put up a tarp for a little extra shade for the ducks. They think it is evil and it is folded up even - they can't see the whole thing. Ugh. It took a few days for them to get used to a new log in their run.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> I logged on earlier, but then my son wanted me to go with him to get fireworks. So, yes, I jumped and went. He doesn't ask much of me these days and pretty soon won't be living in my home.
> Anywho .. I think we are having our own little firework display. Ha.
> 
> I out up a tarp for a little extra shade for the ducks. They think it is evil and it is folded up even - they can't see the whole thing. Ugh. It took a few days for them to get used to a new log in their run.


 A giant flapping sky predator.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> A giant flapping sky predator.


I secured it pretty well so that it doesn't flap. But, of course the chickens had to squawk and run and hide. I am sure that didn't help.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

They will all get used to it eventually.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They will all get used to it eventually.


Might have a tan by then.


----------



## Soon2Be

Well. I am going to go out there and refill their pool - maybe spray them a bit. Yesterday they actually enjoyed the misting spray.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> @ViolinPlayer123
> Just flipped my Calendar....Adorable picture..


Thank you!


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Thank you!


You are very welcome Tim...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I logged on earlier, but then my son wanted me to go with him to get fireworks. So, yes, I jumped and went. He doesn't ask much of me these days and pretty soon won't be living in my home.
> Anywho .. I think we are having our own little firework display. Ha.
> 
> I put up a tarp for a little extra shade for the ducks. They think it is evil and it is folded up even - they can't see the whole thing. Ugh. It took a few days for them to get used to a new log in their run.


Awesome...Just do what you can...


----------



## chickens really

Ducky # 1 and obviously a Call cross. Her Drake is from my Appleyard and Call cross breeding..thought I sold her pure Call.? Nope...


----------



## chickens really

Here is Baby and adorable but not pure Call...


----------



## chickens really

I won't keep anything from this hatch......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I won't keep anything from this hatch......


Yeah, sure you won't,,,,,,,,,,,,,that's a stinking cute duckling.


----------



## chickens really

lol.......Yes it's cute..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49864 Here is Baby and adorable but not pure Call...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49864 Here is Baby and adorable but not pure Call...


What is it mixed with?


----------



## Soon2Be

Steaming hot out still.


----------



## Soon2Be

Think - it is too hot - is a good excuse not to do laundry?


----------



## chickens really

Three more hatched....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Three more hatched....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

It's


Soon2Be said:


> Steaming hot out still.


 It's so much better here after the front and rain moved through. We got about an inch of rain in about 10 minutes. It was really coming down for a bit.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Three more hatched....


----------



## chickens really

Got a Black and it is a Call.. ..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> What is it mixed with?[/QUOTE
> Oh I'm thinking an Alsbury Duck named cotton...


----------



## chickens really

Hold on I'll take pictures...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49864 Here is Baby and adorable but not pure Call...


So none of the ducklings will be pure?


----------



## chickens really

I got a black bibbed, black & white Ancona a blue bibbed and the yellow one...


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> So none of the ducklings will be pure?


Some are but not the yellow I'm thinking...Lol


----------



## chickens really

I'll take clear pictures...Hold on again...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49867 I got a black bibbed, black & white Ancona a blue bibbed and the yellow one...


You had me at blue


----------



## chickens really

The three strongest ones...Calls definitely...


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> You had me at blue


...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> The three strongest ones...Calls definitely...View attachment 49868


I will swap bunnies for ducklings, even exchange, at the Canadian border. ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It's
> 
> It's so much better here after the front and rain moved through. We got about an inch of rain in about 10 minutes. It was really coming down for a bit.


I think our weather follows yours, so that will be a relief!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> The three strongest ones...Calls definitely...View attachment 49868


So sweet!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I'm gonna miss this guy when we leave. He makes me think of someone getting a colonoscopy.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm gonna miss this guy when we leave. He makes me think of someone getting a colonoscopy.


I thought he saw a ghost......


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I will swap bunnies for ducklings, even exchange, at the Canadian border. ,,,,,,,,,,


Cross over and come visit me.......Real road trips then...


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm gonna miss this guy when we leave. He makes me think of someone getting a colonoscopy.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Cross over and come visit me.......Real read trips then...


I'm a house hermit.  I was kidding. Keep your adorable duck.   We went to Canada once for a train trip. All the people speaking French and being frisked at the border terrified me.


----------



## Soon2Be

Frisked? Really? I've never been to Canada or even out of the country.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm a house hermit.  I was kidding. Keep your adorable duck.   We went to Canada once for a train trip. All the people speaking French and being frisked at the border terrified me.


Holy...No French here..Throw a Peirogi at ya though..lol
Come to Alberta..You would fit right in...
Lol...


----------



## Soon2Be

Happy Canada Day, @chickens really.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Happy Canada Day, @chickens really.


Yes...Thanks I'm on my count down back to BYC......


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Frisked? Really? I've never been to Canada or even out of the country.


Crazy talk ...Quebec?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Holy...No French here..Throw a Peirogi at ya though..lol
> Come to Alberta..You would fit right in...
> Lol...


I love perogies, I'm mostly polish. We eat them a lot. I like potato, mushroom, spinach, cabbage, kraut, and blueberry to name a few.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Frisked? Really? I've never been to Canada or even out of the country.


It was years ago when we crossed the border. They looked through our car and asked questions. I felt violated.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It was years ago when we crossed the border. They looked through our car and asked questions. I felt violated.



Violated..........Sorry I'm kidding..Yikes a bad experience crossing boarders...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I love perogies, I'm mostly polish. We eat them a lot. I like potato, mushroom, spinach, cabbage, kraut, and blueberry to name a few.


Awesome you won't starve here...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Awesome you won't starve here...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm gonna miss this guy when we leave. He makes me think of someone getting a colonoscopy.


If I had been drinking when I read this I would have spit out my drink from laughter!


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> If I had been drinking when I read this I would have spit out my drink from laughter!


Good Boy...You don't need to be drinking anyways...That's my job......


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Good Boy...You don't need to be drinking anyways...That's my job......


But wine and tequila are yummy


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> But wine and tequila are yummy


Holy moly your a wild child hey?...Hmm? Shot for shot?..
Kidding young Fella.....


----------



## chickens really

I will post cute pictures soon...I hope they liven up these two that are weak. And no I'm not pumping anything into them because they don't need it. They need time to decide to live or die......


----------



## Julie Bird

Eeeeeeeeee!!!! Dux!!!!


----------



## chickens really

Julie Bird said:


> Eeeeeeeeee!!!! Dux!!!!


I have missed you lady...
Sorry I'm here but soon I'll be back...


----------



## Julie Bird

chickens really said:


> I have missed you lady...
> Sorry I'm here but soon I'll be back...


Thank you, sweet Shannon.  I've missed you too.  I have not been on BYC much the past couple weeks.  It's like I'm on a lot and then disappear for a while.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Holy moly your a wild child hey?...Hmm? Shot for shot?..
> Kidding young Fella.....


Not really. I don’t drink very often, and when I drink it’s not much. Just enough to get buzzed and then I sit back and watch everyone else be drunk. 


Julie Bird said:


> Eeeeeeeeee!!!! Dux!!!!


Yeah Julie!


----------



## Julie Bird

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Not really. I don’t drink very often, and when I drink it’s not much. Just enough to get buzzed and then I sit back and watch everyone else be drunk.
> 
> Yeah Julie!


Aw, thank you.  

A good buzz can be fun.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Not really. I don’t drink very often, and when I drink it’s not much. Just enough to get buzzed and then I sit back and watch everyone else be drunk.
> 
> Yeah Julie!


You are precious to me...   A definite keeper...


----------



## chickens really

Julie Bird said:


> Thank you, sweet Shannon.  I've missed you too.  I have not been on BYC much the past couple weeks.  It's like I'm on a lot and then disappear for a while.


Awesome then you missed all the sadness and just came at the perfect time......I'm glad you came...


----------



## chickens really

The new members...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49869 View attachment 49870 The new members...


----------



## TAH

Oh, my goodness, so stinkin cute! ^^^


----------



## TAH

Some of you might know me as tastyacres on byc.


----------



## chickens really

TAH said:


> Some of you might know me as tastyacres on byc.


Nope never heard of you...Sorry but hello....What Birds do you have?...


----------



## TAH

Hi, I have 170dominique chicks, 2guineas, 5turkeys (1 is setting on eggs), And 3ducks coming soon... I also have 7goats, 2dogs, and a kitty. 

How bout you? As I can see ducks, lol. 


chickens really said:


> Nope never heard of you...Sorry but hello....What Birds do you have?...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49869 View attachment 49870 The new members...


So sweet!


----------



## chickens really

TAH said:


> Hi, I have 170dominique chicks, 2guineas, 5turkeys (1 is setting on eggs), And 3ducks coming soon... I also have 7goats, 2dogs, and a kitty.
> 
> How bout you? As I can see ducks, lol.


You came to chat because you have a question or just want to chit chat?..Cool you like Birds too.. ...I love Ducks...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> So sweet!


Yes...Adorable...


----------



## TAH

chickens really said:


> You came to chat because you have a question or just want to chit chat?..Cool you like Birds too.. ...I love Ducks...


Just want to chit chat.


----------



## chickens really

TAH said:


> Just want to chit chat.


Perfect...I have time to chat...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TAH said:


> Hi, I have 170dominique chicks, 2guineas, 5turkeys (1 is setting on eggs), And 3ducks coming soon... I also have 7goats, 2dogs, and a kitty.
> 
> How bout you? As I can see ducks, lol.


What kind of goats and dogs?


----------



## chickens really

What kind of Ducks do you want?


----------



## chickens really

Like chickens ducks come in different breeds specific to your needs...


----------



## chickens really

I love Calls because they sell great and are so precious...I don't eat the eggs...


----------



## TAH

'


oldhenlikesdogs said:


> What kind of goats and dogs?


I have a Maremma/english sheepdog Lgd. And Boaz a Blue heeler, pit mix. 

I have 3PB Alpines, 2Alpine kiko crosses, and 2Alpine Saanen crosses.


----------



## chickens really

Awe


TAH said:


> '
> 
> I have a Maremma/english sheepdog Lgd. And Boaz a Blue heeler, pit mix.
> 
> I have 3PB Alpines, 2Alpine kiko crosses, and 2Alpine Saanen crosses.


 I have a Maremma too..Finn is a fantastic big Dog and watches over my Birds...


----------



## TAH

chickens really said:


> What kind of Ducks do you want?


I like the kakis, and Call ducks... I would also love to have a couple calls ducks just for fun... And the kakis for eggs.


----------



## chickens really

TAH said:


> I like the kakis, and Call ducks... I would also love to have a couple calls ducks just for fun... And the kakis for eggs.


Awesome....I love Calls. Feathered Puppies...


----------



## TAH

Yeah, We used to have friends that had some and eversince I've wanted a couple. 


chickens really said:


> Awesome....I love Calls. Feathered Puppies...


----------



## chickens really

I never have enough.......


----------



## chickens really

Are you still here Lisa?


----------



## TAH

lol, I don't think you can ever have enough of what you love. 


chickens really said:


> I never have enough.......


l


----------



## chickens really

Bunny Boy is hilarious he gets mad at the dust pan when I clean his cage. He pins his ears and pounces on it..He likes his poop left where he put it.....


----------



## chickens really

TAH said:


> lol, I don't think you can ever have enough of what you love.
> 
> l


Hmmm ? That's debatable too...lol...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Bunny Boy is hilarious he gets mad at the dust pan when I clean his cage. He pins his ears and pounces on it..He likes his poop left where he put it.....


A few of mine were like that when they were younger. They like fighting with the cleaning tools, goofy rabbits. I haven't seen it lately. I suppose as these babies mature they will turn into stinkers for a while too.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TAH said:


> lol, I don't think you can ever have enough of what you love.
> 
> l


Do you live in Alaska?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Are you still here Lisa?


I'm still lingering like a bad order.


----------



## TAH

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Do you live in Alaska?


Yes, I do!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Are you where you get that 24 hours of light?


----------



## TAH

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Are you where you get that 24 hours of light?


Not quite 24hours but about 21hours where I'm at... Kenai area.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> A few of mine were like that when they were younger. They like fighting with the cleaning tools, goofy rabbits. I haven't seen it lately. I suppose as these babies mature they will turn into stinkers for a while too.


Seeing him he comes full blast and jumps on the dust pan...Lol


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TAH said:


> Not quite 24hours but about 21hours where I'm at... Kenai area.


Must be hard to sleep? But I suppose you are used to it. Does it affect laying in birds? You said you have over 100 chicks? That's a lot to brood and keep track of. Must be fun.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Seeing him he comes full blast and jumps on the dust pan...Lol


Does he do the grunt growl too. The gruffff, grufff.


----------



## chickens really

Mr Bird is listening to Wham right now......He loves it...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Mr Bird is listening to Wham right now......He loves it...


My parrot loves Phantom of the opera, I do too.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Does he do the grunt growl too. The gruffff, grufff.


Nope he is silent and jumps it...Ears pinned low and scratches at it...


----------



## chickens really

Mr Bird loves G&R and Arrowsmith....


----------



## chickens really

Also my husband too...Not me...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Think I have to call it a night Shannon. Fingers and hands are hurting too much. Catch you tomorrow? 

@TAH nice to meet you. I think I've seen you a few times on BYC.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I love Aeosmith too.  can't spell it right though.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I love Aeosmith too.  can't spell it right though.


Bahahaha me either...We are old school so it doesn't matter...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Think I have to call it a night Shannon. Fingers and hands are hurting too much. Catch you tomorrow?
> 
> @TAH nice to meet you. I think I've seen you a few times on BYC.


Good night Lisa...Chat tomorrow for sure....


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Hey Shey! How goes it?  Hobbes and I are still here.


----------



## chickens really

I guess I better leave too...
Good night Peeps...


----------



## TAH

8:40pm a couple days ago.


oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Think I have to call it a night Shannon. Fingers and hands are hurting too much. Catch you tomorrow?
> 
> @TAH nice to meet you. I think I've seen you a few times on BYC.


Nice to meet you too... Yeah, I seem to remember crossing paths with a couple times.


----------



## Soon2Be

Seems a little cooler, going to work in the flower bed this morning. 
The ducks wouldn't come out of their house this morning due to the scary tarp, so I had to go in and herd them out. All but Blosdom, she came out on her own. She was a bit hesitant and I had to coax her out with mealworms (which didn't work with the others). 
Catch you all later!


----------



## MissNutmeg

chickens really said:


> @MissNutmeg
> Don't be shy to come and chat with us..
> We are a great and fun bunch of people.....


Oh you all are great, Ive just been busy. 


Life.


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Good morning Peeps...


Good morning. I have to leave for camp soon.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So I've had 3 and 3 hatch. 3rouen ducks and I'm sure it's 3 Amerecauna chicks. One may be Chocolate though. The Hubbs three that she'll away before I could see the color. So I'll have to wait and see if they grow beards and tuffs. (Both have the slate legs).


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Good morning. I have to leave for camp soon.


You don't like it?


----------



## chickens really

That's good...


----------



## TAH

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Hey Shey! How goes it?  Hobbes and I are still here.


Well, Hey there VP123! I am doing well... How bout you???


----------



## chickens really

My little Ducklings are pure Calls..They are adorable and doing fantastic..


----------



## chickens really

I'm so excited to have the Black bibbed and the black Ancona.....


----------



## Jaime

TAH said:


> Yes, I do!


Can we trade weather?? 

@chickens really How are the ducklings doing today~?


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Can we trade weather??
> 
> @chickens really How are the ducklings doing today~?


My Ducklings are great..
I got a Black bibbed so either way it's staying. Fingers crossed it's a Hen..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> You don't like it?


Too many children.


----------



## Jaime

chickens really said:


> My Ducklings are great..
> I got a Black bibbed so either way it's staying. Fingers crossed it's a Hen..


Congrats on your black call~! Besides the pastels the blacks are probably my favorites.. They all have such awesome personalities~



Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Too many children.


I know exactly how you feel.. Children scare me


----------



## chickens really

Yes..Thanks..I named it Lily so it better be a Hen or it will then be Valentino..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Too many children.


Remember to think of them as chickens..


----------



## chickens really

I actually named them all Hen names..Lol...
Lily, Daisy, Petunia, Bella and Rose...


----------



## Jaime

chickens really said:


> I actually named them all Hen names..Lol...
> Lily, Daisy, Petunia, Bella and Rose...


smh, You've just jinxed all of them!


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> smh, You've just jinxed all of them!


Please don't say that.....I have had enough bad luck. 
Doesn't matter I have about 33 more to hatch..


----------



## chickens really

I'll definitely keep the Black bibbed and any that are Hens. I will keep a Drake though..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Hello everyone. Congratulations on all you gorgeous ducklings Shannon. I would keep them all. Not much going on here but lots to do as always. 

One of the male pheasants met me in the pasture and followed me back into the pen for his morning scrambled eggs. A few escape daily than we herd them back in. They are starting to get some color, so it was odd to see a little green masked pheasant following me, it almost looks evil. I have read of an occasional aggressive pheasant male, so I'm a bit wary. 

Back to being hot here. I will be happy in October when we get my preferred weather for a whole month. Seems I'm either sweating or freezing these days.

I guess mom rabbit is done with her babies. I let her out before rounding up the remaining  one I left in that area, she got to humping it for dominating pretty quickly.

That's today's stories.


----------



## chickens really

I'm scared of male Birds actually..My Rooster is a good boy but I don't trust him either. I prefer Call Drakes because they generally have good personalities..So far haven't had a Call Drake act human aggressive..


----------



## chickens really

It's over cast and cool here today..Supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow. ...I sure hope so...


----------



## Soon2Be

I spoke too soon. It appeared cooler earlier, but as soon as the sun was fully up and the humidity full as well - it feels just as bad as yesterday. And, the dumb ducks are still afraid of the tarp. I let the chickens over there to see if the ducks would follow them. Nope - they went to the chicken side to cause chaos. 
I broke up a few scuffles. I just don't know if it would go too far. I mean the duck hens are mean to the chicken hens and not the other way around. Plus, all of the ducks stand around chanting - fight, fight, fight - or so it seems.


----------



## chickens really

I use plywood and lean against my pens to make shade..Plant a few Lilac trees/Bushes this summer. They are excellent shade trees for Birds..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I use plywood and lean against my pens to make shade..Plant a few Lilac trees/Bushes this summer. They are excellent shade trees for Birds..


I have a lilac out front and it always has shoots, it grows really week and I was thinking of doing that. My MIL also has some rose of Sharon bushes, so I will get some of those too.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> I spoke too soon. It appeared cooler earlier, but as soon as the sun was fully up and the humidity full as well - it feels just as bad as yesterday. And, the dumb ducks are still afraid of the tarp. I let the chickens over there to see if the ducks would follow them. Nope - they went to the chicken side to cause chaos.
> I broke up a few scuffles. I just don't know if it would go too far. I mean the duck hens are mean to the chicken hens and not the other way around. Plus, all of the ducks stand around chanting - fight, fight, fight - or so it seems.



We have fence panels on part of our turkey run as they provide shade and block the winds in winter.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> I have a lilac out front and it always has shoots, it grows really week and I was thinking of doing that. My MIL also has some rose of Sharon bushes, so I will get some of those too.


Lilac can be slow growing. The Korean variety Little miss Kim grows a bit faster, otherwise privits grow fast. Watch out for anything with thorns.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I have a lilac out front and it always has shoots, it grows really week and I was thinking of doing that. My MIL also has some rose of Sharon bushes, so I will get some of those too.


Awesome...I always dig up suckers and transplant them. They grow so fast and look and smell so pretty in the spring..Plus the Bush always looks nice too...Excellent shade because they crawl right under them...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Awesome...I always dig up suckers and transplant them. They grow so fast and look and smell so pretty in the spring..Plus the Bush always looks nice too...Excellent shade because they crawl right under them...


Your lilacs grow fast? Mine are slow, must be a different variety.


----------



## chickens really

lol...Lisa that's hilarious we gave contradictory information....
Too funny..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Your lilacs grow fast? Mine are slow, must be a different variety.


Mine are the old homestead variety and grow like weeds...


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Lilac can be slow growing. The Korean variety Little miss Kim grows a bit faster, otherwise privits grow fast. Watch out for anything with thorns.


Rose of Sharon is just a bush - no thorns. I don't really know why it is called rose.


----------



## Soon2Be

I don't know how slow the lilac would grow, but mine is a beast and needs trimmed every year or it gets out of control. It is at least 9' tall. I have to trim the bottom and cut any branches that over hang onto my porch. 
I know the chickens have a burning bush on their side and it seemed to do well, maybe I will plant some on the outside as well. I will look into it. I love planting, my husband doesn't. Ha. Plus, he just got me my own string trimmer, so I can do what I want now. He won't be able to complain about all the extra trimming work he has to do.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Rose of Sharon is just a bush - no thorns. I don't really know why it is called rose.


I don't know what that is...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I don't know what that is...


Basically a perennial hibiscus.


----------



## Soon2Be

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/rose-of-sharon/rose-of-sharon-bush.htm


----------



## Soon2Be

It grows 13"-24" per year - which is the same rate as a lilac according to the search I just did.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/rose-of-sharon/rose-of-sharon-bush.htm


Nice...That's pretty...


----------



## chickens really

Yippee it's raining......Boy we needed rain. My Ducks are out celebrating the rain......


----------



## chickens really

I can't wait till I can take the Ducklings outside to play and swim in a bowl of water....Supposed to be warm again by Thursday...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Remember to think of them as chickens..


They all need to be culled.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

I bought two pots of daylilies yesterday and split one of the pots into 3 clumps of daylilies.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> They all need to be culled.


Holy moly.......


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Holy moly.......


They’re devil children.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I can't wait till I can take the Ducklings outside to play and swim in a bowl of water....Supposed to be warm again by Thursday...


More pics!


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> They all need to be culled.


Ack!


----------



## chickens really

Definitely will take lots of these Ducklings...I'll take some later too...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Definitely will take lots of these Ducklings...I'll take some later too...


If you didn't live so far away and in another country, I would come get some call ducklings!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> If you didn't live so far away and in another country, I would come get some call ducklings!


Road trip...... I would definitely sell you some too...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Road trip...... I would definitely sell you some too...


My husband thought I was crazy for driving almost 2 hrs - he would probably order me a straight jacket if I said that I was going to Canada to pick up some ducklings.


----------



## chickens really

I'll freshen up the spare bedroom for you..Pick up Lisa and Layla too..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'll freshen up the spare bedroom for you..Pick up Lisa and Layla too..


Haha. Yes!


----------



## chickens really




----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> My husband thought I was crazy for driving almost 2 hrs - he would probably order me a straight jacket if I said that I was going to Canada to pick up some ducklings.


Bahahaha...It would be so much fun though.....


----------



## chickens really

Wow you would definitely know how silly I actually am too..
I would definitely be on my best behaviour...


----------



## TAH

Jaime said:


> Can we trade weather??
> 
> @chickens really How are the ducklings doing today~?



Um, Sure... Wanna live right on the bay???



Jaime said:


> Congrats on your black call~! Besides the pastels the blacks are probably my favorites.. They all have such awesome personalities~
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel.. Children scare me


Lol, that sentence just had me laughing... I have 8siblings and we get called scary all the time! I will admit I'm just as bad as my siblings and probably scare quite a few people.  You know... Teenagers.


----------



## chickens really

I was Lurking my thread and here is a picture of my friends Buff with her single Chick..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Mine are the old homestead variety and grow like weeds...


Weird mine are old fashion too but when moving little shoots they do nothing. We have a lot of clay in our soil so it probably slows them down a bit.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Here's my broody with her back riding kid. I believe the chick is a Easter egger and probably a bantam cochin cross. Could also be part barnevelder. The yellow legs I think rules out an Orpington rooster.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Weird mine are old fashion too but when moving little shoots they do nothing. We have a lot of clay in our soil so it probably slows them down a bit.


Depends your correct on soil conditions..My soil is all sand really..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> They’re devil children.


Didn't you say they were church camp kids?


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Here's my broody with her back riding kid. I believe the chick is a Easter egger and probably a bantam cochin cross. Could also be part barnevelder. The yellow legs I think rules out an Orpington rooster.
> 
> View attachment 49896 View attachment 49897


That's too fricken cute..Funny we all got a Hen with a Single Chick this year..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Wow you would definitely know how silly I actually am too..
> I would definitely be on my best behaviour...


Can I ride your pony?


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Didn't you say they were church camp kids?


Bahahaha......


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Can I ride your pony?


If you can catch him you can do anything you want..Lol...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> If you can catch him you can do anything you want..Lol...


Can I ride Finn instead.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Can I ride Finn instead.


Finn just rolls over. I once did straddle his back and he took off and I fell on my back. ..Bucked off by a Dog...


----------



## chickens really

I can't believe I'm on the countdown till I return home.....It's been awesome though with all my friends following me too. A fun summer vacation..Always nice to get back home though..
Also must remember the rules and regulations.........I will always dot my i's and cross my t's...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I'm starting to get used to this place, but I can always go back to check stuff out. I cannot imagine being locked out.  You are holding up well.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I'm starting to get used to this place, but I can always go back to check stuff out. I cannot imagine being locked out.  You are holding up well.


Definitely only because of my great friends ...Sure they punished me. Although I can honestly say I had a blast during this period of banning..


----------



## chickens really

Maybe this will be home base?..We can always go to BYC to yap and give advice?.....Happier here definitely..


----------



## chickens really

I like the Cows and farming ......Air is fresher here..I love it actually...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49895 I was Lurking my thread and here is a picture of my friends Buff with her single Chick..





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Here's my broody with her back riding kid. I believe the chick is a Easter egger and probably a bantam cochin cross. Could also be part barnevelder. The yellow legs I think rules out an Orpington rooster.
> 
> View attachment 49896 View attachment 49897


I love these!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I love these!


Me too..Too adorable eh?...


----------



## Soon2Be

Ok, so the ducks are still freaked. I am not sure how much they are eating or drinking. I moved a larger container of water closer to them. Should I remove the tarp and just let them squeeze into that little bit of shade during those hours? 
Or should I wait it out until they get used to the scary tarp?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ok, so the ducks are still freaked. I am not sure how much they are eating or drinking. I moved a larger container of water closer to them. Should I remove the tarp and just let them squeeze into that little bit of shade during those hours?
> Or should I wait it out until they get used to the scary tarp?


Remove it...I would. Make shade with something else?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I like the Cows and farming ......Air is fresher here..I love it actually...


See how you feel, it may feel like home and it may feel uncomfortable. Don't matter to me where I type, fingers hurt the same on both sites.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Ok, so the ducks are still freaked. I am not sure how much they are eating or drinking. I moved a larger container of water closer to them. Should I remove the tarp and just let them squeeze into that little bit of shade during those hours?
> Or should I wait it out until they get used to the scary tarp?





chickens really said:


> Remove it...I would. Make shade with something else?


I would remove it too. Things like chairs and old tables can provide temporary shade. I actually never tried a tarp, it seems too scary. Try something solid. Stick some legs on a pallet like a low table?


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> See how you feel, it may feel like home and it may feel uncomfortable. Don't matter to me where I type, fingers hurt the same on both sites.


Definitely...I'm not imbarrassed to return at all. I just had many days to reflect upon many BYC issues and not sure if I want to be there full time anymore..I'll see?..Either way I'll be able to contact you all..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Definitely...I'm not imbarrassed to return at all. I just had many days to reflect upon many BYC issues and not sure if I want to be there full time anymore..I'll see?..Either way I'll be able to contact you all..


Speaking of those fingers, I have to stop for a bit. Time to go out and make the rounds anyways. Catch you later, but don't expect much words out of me. Stupid neuropathy. Sorry I'm such a complainer lately.


----------



## chickens really

I will not abandon the tread though at all...This one or the other..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Speaking of those fingers, I have to stop for a bit. Time to go out and make the rounds anyways. Catch you later, but don't expect much words out of me. Stupid neuropathy. Sorry I'm such a complainer lately.


I understand...Rest up those fingers anyways...I'll be back with Bells on next week..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Still need to limit typing unfortunately. Stinks, but it's what it is. I will do emoji typing when it gets bad. ,,,,,,,,,,,I like that anyways......,,,,,,,,


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Didn't you say they were church camp kids?


Yes they are religious yeshiva boys, who are quite ill mannered. 

It’s 95 degrees here!


----------



## Soon2Be

Ok, I removed it. They are eating and drinking now. So silly. But, I guess it terrified them!


----------



## Soon2Be

I feel bad too. They must have been so scared. 

Here is a funny though. I was cutting the zip ties and one flew somewhere. I just spent the last 15 min searching for it and then gave up. I came in to wash my hands and the zip tie was stuck in my watch band. 
My husband likes for me to cut the ends off so of course the piece I was looking for was as small as a ring.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ok, I removed it. They are eating and drinking now. So silly. But, I guess it terrified them!


........Silly Ducks eh?...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> ........Silly Ducks eh?...


Very. I thought their rumbling tummies would eventually overrule their fear of the evil tarp. Guess not.


----------



## chickens really

Hello...I'm here...


----------



## chickens really

@oldhenlikesdogs 
Check your email ok....


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

It’s still hot.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

@Jaime come tell us about Wilbert.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> @oldhenlikesdogs
> Check your email ok....


Sorry, I haven't done that yet today, and maybe not yesterday either. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,x


----------



## BunnyTree

What breed is the adorable bunny  he is sooo cute!


----------



## chickens really

BunnyTree said:


> What breed is the adorable bunny  he is sooo cute!


Which Bunny?..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

BunnyTree said:


> What breed is the adorable bunny  he is sooo cute!


He's half mini lop and half lionhead. He's about 9 weeks old there.


----------



## chickens really

This Bunny?
He is a lop eared something or other...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> He's half mini lop and half lionhead. He's about 9 weeks old there.


Oops...I posted Bunny Boy too...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I have 9 from that litter. Just a few of the kids.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> This Bunny?
> He is a lop eared something or other...View attachment 49899View attachment 49900View attachment 49902





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I have 9 from that litter. Just a few of the kids.
> View attachment 49901 View attachment 49903 View attachment 49904 View attachment 49905


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> This Bunny?
> He is a lop eared something or other...View attachment 49899View attachment 49900View attachment 49902


----------



## BunnyTree

They are all so cute!


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


>


Bahahaha...I thought it was a great description of Bunny Boy..


----------



## WVduckchick

chickens really said:


> Yes..Thanks..I named it Lily so it better be a Hen or it will then be Valentino..



Don’t do that. I named my pastel Bianca. Had to change it to Bonkers.


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> Don’t do that. I named my pastel Bianca. Had to change it to Bonkers.


Hilarious...Any Drake I keep from this hatch will be Valentino..


----------



## chickens really

I really want a Drake from this hatch..


----------



## WVduckchick

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Here's my broody with her back riding kid. I believe the chick is a Easter egger and probably a bantam cochin cross. Could also be part barnevelder. The yellow legs I think rules out an Orpington rooster.
> 
> View attachment 49896 View attachment 49897



Hope your luck is better than mine, but any time I see one on mommas back, it turns out to be a cockerel.  



Soon2Be said:


> Ok, I removed it. They are eating and drinking now. So silly. But, I guess it terrified them!



Strangely, my calls aren’t near as bad about moving things as my Swedish were. They were terrified if I moved the water 5 feet one way or another. The calls don’t seem to mind.


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> Hope your luck is better than mine, but any time I see one on mommas back, it turns out to be a cockerel.
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, my calls aren’t near as bad about moving things as my Swedish were. They were terrified if I moved the water 5 feet one way or another. The calls don’t seem to mind.


Chicken Little turned out to be a Pullet and was a single this winter..I got lucky and only that one time..my luck actually has bombed so far...


----------



## chickens really

I just had my Husband burst out laughing because I Call the Ducklings all either Daisy Valentino or Lily Valentino etc......He thinks I need commitment..


----------



## Soon2Be

WVduckchick said:


> Hope your luck is better than mine, but any time I see one on mommas back, it turns out to be a cockerel.
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, my calls aren’t near as bad about moving things as my Swedish were. They were terrified if I moved the water 5 feet one way or another. The calls don’t seem to mind.


They don't seem to mind if I move stuff, but do not like tarps apparently. Even though I secured it to where I thought it was barely moving, it moved enough. Plus, it was overhead. So, that probably added to their terror. 
I added a large stump and it took a few days for them to get used to it, but it wasn't interfering with their eating and drinking.


----------



## WVduckchick

chickens really said:


> I just had my Husband burst out laughing because I Call the Ducklings all either Daisy Valentino or Lily Valentino etc......He thinks I need commitment..



Committed for sure.


----------



## WVduckchick

Soon2Be said:


> They don't seem to mind if I move stuff, but do not like tarps apparently. Even though I secured it to where I thought it was barely moving, it moved enough. Plus, it was overhead. So, that probably added to their terror.
> I added a large stump and it took a few days for them to get used to it, but it wasn't interfering with their eating and drinking.



We cut down a tree and saved most of it for firewood. There was a nice cluster in the middle of the trunk where more branches shot off (probably some name for that junction, just not coming to me lol) and we weren’t going to bother splitting it. I put it in a chicken pen and you’d have thought I let a hawk in with them


----------



## chickens really

Anything new might kill them the silly birds...


----------



## chickens really

WVduckchick said:


> Committed for sure.


Definitely.....


----------



## Julie Bird

chickens really said:


> Awesome then you missed all the sadness and just came at the perfect time......I'm glad you came...


Uh oh.  I'm glad I did.  Yay.  Thank you.  I'm glad, too.


----------



## chickens really

I'm actually having fun here....
I can read BYC till my return and I'm getting pretty knowledgeable about everything and everyone..It's rather fascinating looking in........Learning lots.....


----------



## Julie Bird

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49869 View attachment 49870 The new members...


EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE LITTLE BABY BURDS on the sofa posed with a flower.  Which means you got to hold every one of their soft bodies to put them there.  I'm envious.  You have the best ways of presenting your babies, Shannon.


----------



## chickens really

Julie Bird said:


> Uh oh.  I'm glad I did.  Yay.  Thank you.  I'm glad, too.


I'm happy here...I have all my friends and took them on an adventure...You came too..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Observing those human behaviors?  they can be just as fascinating as the birds.


----------



## MissNutmeg

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Too many children.


Ah dude, you've got this.


----------



## chickens really

Julie Bird said:


> EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE LITTLE BABY BURDS on the sofa posed with a flower.  Which means you got to hold every one of their soft bodies to put them there.  I'm envious.  You have the best ways of presenting your babies, Shannon.


Thanks they are precious little things to me..I love posing them with stuff..


----------



## Julie Bird

chickens really said:


> I'm happy here...I have all my friends and took them on an adventure...You came too..


Cool.  It's nice over here.  I'm glad we're all together.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Observing those human behaviors?  they can be just as fascinating as the birds.


Bahahaha your absolutely correct..


----------



## Julie Bird

chickens really said:


> Thanks they are precious little things to me..I love posing them with stuff..


They are totally so precious.  And innocent.


----------



## chickens really

Julie Bird said:


> Cool.  It's nice over here.  I'm glad we're all together.


Definitely it's not the forum but the people...I love all my friends they are my rock....Plus hilarious laughter too..


----------



## Julie Bird

chickens really said:


> Definitely it's not the forum but the people...I love all my friends they are my rock....Plus hilarious laughter too..


You're so right.  The chatting is amusing, uplifting and fun.


----------



## chickens really

The Ghost town I still go to everyday but never say anything..I just reminisce about our fun there..


----------



## chickens really

Definitely...Your all so much fun...Hilarious is the best way to describe the road trip..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

MissNutmeg said:


> Ah dude, you've got this.


Have you ever had to be a counselor for 24 children by yourself? 

They legalized stupid fireworks in New Jersey and now people are setting them off.


----------



## chickens really

They set them off here too. My Birds are fine. It's Finn who runs because he is scared of gun fire and his own shadow I think...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

The girls seem to be coping well. They cannot see the flashes but they can hear the bangs and it’s not helping them relax in this heat.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The girls seem to be coping well. They cannot see the flashes but they can hear the bangs and it’s not helping them relax in this heat.


Don't worry they will be okay......


----------



## chickens really

Hey Lisa remember I told you this thread had 7.000 something views.....It's over 9,000 now.....
Too bad no one comes to chat. As long as people don't get mean I will chat.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Hey Lisa remember I told you this thread had 7.000 something views.....It's over 9,000 now.....
> Too bad no one comes to chat. As long as people don't get mean I will chat.....


They probably wonder who those chatty people are who showed up suddenly. Sure wouldn't mind meeting a few more folks. Maybe eventually.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

That is a lot of peepers. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They probably wonder who those chatty people are who showed up suddenly. Sure wouldn't mind meeting a few more folks. Maybe eventually.


Yep...
We don't bite...
I off till tomorrow everyone....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Yep...
> We don't bite...
> I off till tomorrow everyone....


Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Just curious...How old do you all think I am. 

Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just curious...How old do you all think I am.
> 
> Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


16 or 23.


----------



## TAH

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just curious...How old do you all think I am.
> 
> Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


Um..... **


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Weird mine are old fashion too but when moving little shoots they do nothing. We have a lot of clay in our soil so it probably slows them down a bit.


My soil is that crappy red clay mountain soil. Please tell me how a tree can grow out of a rock...?!! Haha. See that driving through the mountains here all the time!
Thinking of planting some Mimosa and Dogwood trees here. They grow quick, smell and look pretty, and once they get big they give good shade. We had to cut down the only shade tree in Rose's new pasture because it was a persimmon tree.......


chickens really said:


> Definitely only because of my great friends ...Sure they punished me. Although I can honestly say I had a blast during this period of banning..


We love you and we stick together, that's how we beat this!



chickens really said:


> They set them off here too. My Birds are fine. It's Finn who runs because he is scared of gun fire and his own shadow I think...


Oh mylanta, I'm curious how Rose will handle them. Everyone on our road gets the big ones and set them off in turns.... It's a Shady Grove tradition....



ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just curious...How old do you all think I am.
> 
> Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


Umm....... 27? Or 37?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

@RollingAcres come check out my friends and their ducks. We have so many different kinds going around and everyone has different experiences they can attest to..... We don't bite and it's loads of fun with these guys!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Update on our Homestead.....

~Rose is in her pasture! I still need to finish marking the top wire but she is loving her own space and better grass!
~We moved the outdoor brooder and started clearing the space that will soon be Jupiter's shelter. Our next project is the separation fence in the goats pasture. We have him barned up with plenty of hay and water for now. Caught him mounting Luna yesterday and praying that he didn't knock her up. She is waaayyyy too small yet. 
~Went from one large duck lot to two proportioned lots. Now we just have two more and everyone will have their own sections. Now I'm trying to figure out how to create some shade for the front bit....
~The Hubbs accidentally killed my three monthish old chicks. The EE, the bantam and the Chocolate. He didn't realize it was cooler in the chickery building and moved them to a pen outside to help me out by cleaning the chickery...... But he forgot to put up a shade board for them and they over heated. Poor things. It happened quick too because I was over in the duck lot filling up pools and separating ducks between the two runs..... Rest Easy three amigos. (Yes, the Hubbs feels bad for his err in judgment and has bowed down to my knowledge and authority on all things farm now....he admitted he should have ran his plan by me before just diving in head first) 
~We learned how high and quick the pheasants can fly off if you accidentally let one escape.... That was stressful trying to catch three small little birds..... They are growing quick though!
~Rose is currently walking all around her pasture and exploring where all the best grass spots are. I'll have to make a note of her favorite spots and be sure to water them alternately so the grass grows good for her! She has discovered that just outside the pig lot and the duck run grows the greenest and most fluffy grasses...... Must be all that fertilizer???? Haha. 
~We have three new baby ducks, they are Rouen as she is the only one that currently lays. The new ones are all still young so maybe late this year or next spring we will have various breeds going!
~We also have three baby chicks and looks like two more are taking their time in coming out! It will be interesting to see if any of these Ameracaunas are a cross of the lavender and Jumbo. I can't wait until next year when I can cross the splash and him to see what all I get. The colors should be awesome!!!!
~The garden is producing like crazy! Picked a 5gallon full of banana peppers yesterday, some huge zucchini, lots of squash and cucumbers. The jalapenos are almost ready, the serranos are coming in, lots and lots of green tomatoes that need to turn, red, green and yellow bell peppers growing..... Everything is doing incredible!
~The baby rabbits are growing like weeds. I do need to build some new rabbit houses..... But what they have will suffice until we get the goats situated.
~The pigs are staying cool in their mud. Rose could always hear but not see them so she looks at them with a curious expression on her face. 

Well, there's my book for the day. I'll try to get and post some pics of everyone/thing today....the phone cooperates.....


----------



## MissNutmeg

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Have you ever had to be a counselor for 24 children by yourself?
> 
> They legalized stupid fireworks in New Jersey and now people are setting them off.


wow, just make it back in one piece, thats all I got to say.


----------



## MissNutmeg

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just curious...How old do you all think I am.
> 
> Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


SAME GOES FOR YOU!


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just curious...How old do you all think I am.
> 
> Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


14? I remeber you saying that you were the youngest on the chat.


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Have you ever had to be a counselor for 24 children by yourself?
> 
> They legalized stupid fireworks in New Jersey and now people are setting them off.


Haha. You're funny! 

1st is called a teacher - yep been there done that - ask your mom about that. 
2nd I am sure they have rules about which fireworks can be used without a license and when they can be used (times and days).


----------



## Soon2Be

@MatthewsHomestead just don't put up a tarp for shade for those ducks. They will think it is something evil in the works. 
Sorry for the loss of the chicks. That's too bad.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

My mom said that the eighth graders are particularly difficult at the end of the year


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> My mom said that the eighth graders are particularly difficult at the end of the year


Oh 8th graders soon to be 9th graders and boys .... ugh yes that could be the worst situation ever. 
Good luck with that.


----------



## chickens really

Good morning..


----------



## chickens really

Pouring down rain this morning. My internet is not working with the rain. A big part of a tree fell over night. Laying on the lawn. 
Ducklings are doing great..


----------



## chickens really

@MatthewsHomestead 
That was a lot to read..Sounds like a lot going on at your place..
Too bad about the Chicks...


----------



## chickens really

@Brahma Chicken 5000 
Why did you take the camp job if you don't like kids?..


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

MissNutmeg said:


> SAME GOES FOR YOU!


You haven't even told me.  Or did I guess right?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Morning!


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Morning!


Hello Tim..I remember you saying you are 15 right?


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> @Brahma Chicken 5000
> Why did you take the camp job if you don't like kids?..


Because it’s only 11 days 1-4 and the pay is so good.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> Hello Tim..I remember you saying you are 15 right?


I don't think I've ever said my age on here/our BYC thread before.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I don't think I've ever said my age on here/our BYC thread before.


So how old are you Tim?


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I don't think I've ever said my age on here/our BYC thread before.


I believe it was in a chat with Jaimie..When I first thought she was a boy.....


----------



## chickens really

I don't care how old you are..


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

I have 9 duck eggs saved up so far. I'm setting the eggs on the 8th. I was going to set all the eggs I got until then, but now I have a broody I could stick them under.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Because it’s only 11 days 1-4 and the pay is so good.


I understand...Just grin and bare it..


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I have 9 duck eggs saved up so far. I'm setting the eggs on the 8th. I was going to set all the eggs I got until then, but now I have a broody I could stick them under.


That's exciting...


----------



## chickens really

I candled my eggs..Out of the 18, 9 are developing. 
Not sure what is under my Hens?..Looks like about 15?..


----------



## TAH

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> My mom said that the eighth graders are particularly difficult at the end of the year


LOL, I gotta say every boy/girl are different! I have been blessed with really nice Boys that ARE friends... Other than just us getting our selves into trouble because something sounded it was a good idea but happened to not be, lol.

But really my girlfriends have been the worst at that age... I've always been bad... I just come up with ideas that lets just hint aren't the smartest, lol.


----------



## TAH

Camped outside last night with my 2Bros... Up early headed to the bay<3


----------



## chickens really

I have a few Snowy Call eggs. They are crossed with Casanova so I'm excited to see how they turn out??..Ancona Snowy cross..


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead thank you for inviting me to your group! I'll be sure to check it out later.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I understand...Just grin and bare it..


Yup and try not to melt from this heat.


----------



## chickens really

Hey Tim are you going to be hatching Magpies?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Yup and try not to melt from this heat.


It's pouring rain here and will be 29C by Friday..


----------



## chickens really

Hilarious.. I tried getting a picture of the Ducklings with some Petunias and the little buggers noodled them and trampled them before I could take a good picture.....
I'll try again later..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Hilarious.. I tried getting a picture of the Ducklings with some Petunias and the little buggers noodled them and trampled them before I could take a good picture.....
> I'll try again later..


They must not have been in the mood for a photo shoot.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> Hey Tim are you going to be hatching Magpies?


Yes!


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> They must not have been in the mood for a photo shoot.


Had the zoomies and were too wide awake I guess?..They are hilarious and play non stop till they fall asleep..


----------



## TAH

Nothing like waking up at 5:10 to the sounds of birds chirping... And walking to see this beautiful site I've been blessed to live at.



 

God is amazing! (if any of you don't believe in God that is just fine with me.


----------



## Soon2Be

TAH said:


> LOL, I gotta say every boy/girl are different! I have been blessed with really nice Boys that ARE friends... Other than just us getting our selves into trouble because something sounded it was a good idea but happened to not be, lol.
> 
> But really my girlfriends have been the worst at that age... I've always been bad... I just come up with ideas that lets just hint aren't the smartest, lol.


That is true girls aren't very nice at that age either. 
It's a goofy awkard messy stage.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Hilarious.. I tried getting a picture of the Ducklings with some Petunias and the little buggers noodled them and trampled them before I could take a good picture.....
> I'll try again later..


Funny!


----------



## Soon2Be

TAH said:


> Nothing like waking up at 5:10 to the sounds of birds chirping... And walking to see this beautiful site I've been blessed to live at.
> View attachment 49917
> 
> God is amazing! (if any of you don't believe in God that is just fine with me.


I have always wanted to visit Alaska. Beautiful!


----------



## Soon2Be

Worked on that flower bed and finished it for now. I am thinking of planting some shrubs there this fall. 
I got the ducks out and they foraged around a bit. Flew about 3 feet in a group, then ran back to the shed entrance.  You just can't make this stuff up. 
Very happy to get out into the run and not be terrified by the tarp. I really interfered with their content life trying to make it cooler!


----------



## MissNutmeg

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> You haven't even told me.  Or did I guess right?


I don't even remember how old you thought I was...


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

MissNutmeg said:


> I don't even remember how old you thought I was...


17-21


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rose loves her new pasture! She was frolicking back and forth and walking the perimeter then she threw her head back and ran again!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wish I had caught it on camera


----------



## Jaime

Good afternoon~! Sorry I haven't been able to chat much, This heat is killing me  My poor ducks wont leave their pond it's so hot..  Managed to snag some pics of them on their way from the coop towards the pond I thought i'd share~

         




ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just curious...How old do you all think I am.
> 
> Keep your mouths shut, @MissNutmeg and @TAH.


I think I remember you saying you weren't old enough to drive yet? So i'm thinking 15..


----------



## Jaime

@ViolinPlayer123 You've incubated shipped eggs before right?  I just bought 12+ polish frizzle hatching eggs that are suppose to arrive on the 10th.. Any tips on how to get a good hatch rate?  I _Might _have a broody that i could put them under but just in case if I have to incubate them myself..


----------



## MissNutmeg

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> 17-21


OH! LOL wrong then.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Jaime said:


> @ViolinPlayer123 You've incubated shipped eggs before right?  I just bought 12+ polish frizzle hatching eggs that are suppose to arrive on the 10th.. Any tips on how to get a good hatch rate?  I _Might _have a broody that i could put them under but just in case if I have to incubate them myself..


I do have tips, but I didn't get a great hatch rate.


----------



## Jaime

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I do have tips, but I didn't get a great hatch rate.


Oh? i'm sure you're still better at hatching than me  I seem to be cursed or something?  Hopefully my Isa girl stays broody long enough to hatch these eggs for me


----------



## chickens really

...The Ducklings out for a bit..


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Wish I had caught it on camera


Yes...They always seem to do something when we don't have our cameras..


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Good afternoon~! Sorry I haven't been able to chat much, This heat is killing me  My poor ducks wont leave their pond it's so hot..  Managed to snag some pics of them on their way from the coop towards the pond I thought i'd share~
> View attachment 49918 View attachment 49919 View attachment 49920 View attachment 49921 View attachment 49922 View attachment 49923 View attachment 49924 View attachment 49925 View attachment 49926 View attachment 49927
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember you saying you weren't old enough to drive yet? So i'm thinking 15..


They are so cute..I love them all..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49929 View attachment 49930 ...The Ducklings out for a bit..


 the white one looks like the leader of the group. Actually I think it reminds me of Babe the pig doing some herding. So adorable.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Our pheasants run through the grass in their pen. We can't see them but the grass moves just like on Jurassic park when everyone gets eaten running through the grass. It's kinda funny. 

Won't be long before we open the door and they can come and go as they please, though half already do anyways by escaping daily.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49929 View attachment 49930 ...The Ducklings out for a bit..


Awe.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Jaime said:


> Good afternoon~! Sorry I haven't been able to chat much, This heat is killing me  My poor ducks wont leave their pond it's so hot..  Managed to snag some pics of them on their way from the coop towards the pond I thought i'd share~
> View attachment 49918 View attachment 49919 View attachment 49920 View attachment 49921 View attachment 49922 View attachment 49923 View attachment 49924 View attachment 49925 View attachment 49926 View attachment 49927
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember you saying you weren't old enough to drive yet? So i'm thinking 15..


They are adorable!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49929 View attachment 49930 ...The Ducklings out for a bit..


Awe! Adorable!



chickens really said:


> Yes...They always seem to do something when we don't have our cameras..


Yes they do!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So the turkey poult and the splash Ameracauna are best buddies.... What to do...?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> So the turkey poult and the splash Ameracauna are best buddies.... What to do...?


The only time I let turkeys be raised with and stay with chickens past the 6 week old point the turkeys started killing chickens at sexual maturity.

 Unfortunately turkeys bond to whatever species they are raised with and will continue to interact with them after sexual maturity as if they are the same species, which means fighting and attempts at mating. 

If a Tom it will be dangerous to your chickens, if a hen it may be a problem too as turkey hens that fight are persistent and brutal.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

My Ameraucana pullets hate this weather! I found them in the coop in front of the fan panting!  
I put a frozen water or seltzer bottle in their waterer every day and I gave them a frozen watermelon rind. The coop is shaded. This heat is unbearable.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

What is a good place to order turkey eggs?


----------



## chickens really

Hello...Im here. Went out for lunch and then I had to feed and water all my Birds and clean out the pools....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> The only time I let turkeys be raised with and stay with chickens past the 6 week old point the turkeys started killing chickens at sexual maturity.
> 
> Unfortunately turkeys bond to whatever species they are raised with and will continue to interact with them after sexual maturity as if they are the same species, which means fighting and attempts at mating.
> 
> If a Tom it will be dangerous to your chickens, if a hen it may be a problem too as turkey hens that fight are persistent and brutal.


I think it's a hen. It's calm except when a human tries to pick it up then it spazes out a bit. It's name is literally Spazz. But they seem happy together.....
Trying to find a good place to order some eggs from so I can hopefully hatch some buddies for it


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> My Ameraucana pullets hate this weather! I found them in the coop in front of the fan panting!
> I put a frozen water or seltzer bottle in their waterer every day and I gave them a frozen watermelon rind. The coop is shaded. This heat is unbearable.


..
Nothing enjoys the heat..I wet under my Lilac tree and the chickens cool off on the wet ground..


----------



## Jaime

MatthewsHomestead said:


> What is a good place to order turkey eggs?


_Huge _tip, Never order poults. Tried doing that a while back and all 16 poults died within 48 hours  Apparently ordering poults online is pretty risky and that you should always order twice as many poults than what you want. I would just get them locally, Try auctions or flock swaps or maybe put an ad up on craigslist?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I think it's a hen. It's calm except when a human tries to pick it up then it spazes out a bit. It's name is literally Spazz. But they seem happy together.....
> Trying to find a good place to order some eggs from so I can hopefully hatch some buddies for it


How old is it? Generally you can't tell the sex of a poultry until it's 3-4 months. Sometimes young toms will display sooner. Getting more turkeys down the road won't necessarily help that it's too familiar with chickens already. The younger you get it away from chickens the better off it will be. Don't over handle it either, human bonded turkeys can often turn aggressive toward their human keepers.

Turkeys are a whole different type of poultry than others.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Jaime said:


> _Huge _tip, Never order poults. Tried doing that a while back and all 16 poults died within 48 hours  Apparently ordering poults online is pretty risky and that you should always order twice as many poults than what you want. I would just get them locally, Try auctions or flock swaps or maybe put an ad up on craigslist?


I order poults from porters, all survived and thrived except the one that was doa.


----------



## chickens really

My Babies..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49934 View attachment 49935 View attachment 49936 View attachment 49937 My Babies..


----------



## chickens really

I hope the yellow one is Valentino....Although I'm happy if it's Daisy too..


----------



## chickens really

I'm amazed I got the pictures this time. They were just falling asleep when I took them out for pictures....


----------



## chickens really

I was looking at all the pictures you posted on my Thread.. 
I love them all....I wished I could of posted mine too..
Soon I'll be back...
Until then..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Very soon Shannon.


----------



## chickens really




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Love your ducklings.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49934 View attachment 49935 View attachment 49936 View attachment 49937 My Babies..


Looks like they are Hawaiian calls.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Love your ducklings.


Thanks..


----------



## chickens really

Funny....


----------



## chickens really

Penelope stole the nest and Poppy is not allowed in it. So I set up a crate with three Call eggs I collected today so maybe Poppy will set them?.She is still acting Broody and is interested in the crate and the eggs....Crazy Ducks..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Penelope stole the nest and Poppy is not allowed in it. So I set up a crate with three Call eggs I collected today so maybe Poppy will set them?.She is still acting Broody and is interested in the crate and the eggs....Crazy Ducks..


That is funny. My ducks have figured out they can fly. At least they can jump and glide about 3 feet. I have been calling them to me at a distance.
I should video it.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> That is funny. My ducks have figured out they can fly. At least they can jump and glide about 3 feet. I have been calling them to me at a distance.
> I should video it.


I love when mine fly across my yard..Sure a video would be neat...Here is a picture of Dandy today just as he was going to fly across the yard..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49939
> I love when mine fly across my yard..Sure a video would be neat...Here is a picture of Dandy today just as he was going to fly across the yard..


Very majestic looking!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Very majestic looking!


Looking yes, his landing is hilarious..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Looking yes, his landing is hilarious..


Blossom kind of tumbled on her landing. But, one wing is clipped, so I think she needs to figure that out. They can run, jump, and glide - not really flying. But, they get a lot of height.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Blossom kind of tumbled on her landing. But, one wing is clipped, so I think she needs to figure that out. They can run, jump, and glide - not really flying. But, they get a lot of height.


They sure are having fun when they fly..Mine get up about 6 feet and then land...


----------



## chickens really

This site is so slow..I mean posting..Its not sending me all the replies as they come in either....


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> Very majestic looking!


X2


----------



## chickens really

I'm gone till tomorrow...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs




----------



## Soon2Be

Sorry stepped outside to watch some fireworks. 
I will try to get a video of my ducks tomorrow.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> How old is it? Generally you can't tell the sex of a poultry until it's 3-4 months. Sometimes young toms will display sooner. Getting more turkeys down the road won't necessarily help that it's too familiar with chickens already. The younger you get it away from chickens the better off it will be. Don't over handle it either, human bonded turkeys can often turn aggressive toward their human keepers.
> 
> Turkeys are a whole different type of poultry than others.


It's around 2 1/2-3 mos. I don't handle it unless I'm moving her. I just worry about it being lonely. But the pullet is just about old enough to start integrating.... Maybe another 2-3 weeks.....?



chickens really said:


> View attachment 49934 View attachment 49935 View attachment 49936 View attachment 49937 My Babies..


Adorable!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> It's around 2 1/2-3 mos. I don't handle it unless I'm moving her. I just worry about it being lonely. But the pullet is just about old enough to start integrating.... Maybe another 2-3 weeks.....?
> 
> 
> Adorable!


It is a difficult situation. Not much you can do but see how it goes. If it turns aggressive or gives your birds problems than it's best to butcher and try again. I learned the hard way about goofy turkeys and their ways. I hope it's a hen too.


----------



## chickens really

Happy July 4th my American friends..
Hope you enjoy the day...


----------



## chickens really

I'm losing it...I had the funniest dream last night..You all were in my Dream. We were at a town or someplace I've dreamt of before and in these carts almost like a roller coaster and zooming up and down trails..We were laughing our heads off....We somehow were lost inside a building and needed to whisper although we were acting silly and laughing too much..Aryeh got mad at us and called us stupid girls.....I had to tell you I took you on another adventure with me..
I honestly had a blast...


----------



## chickens really

Lady contacted me to take in 7 Call Ducklings....I don't have enough room right now. I need to buy another two pens. She wants to bring them in a week or so? Same lady I helped last summer..How I got Apple and Fabio..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I'm losing it...I had the funniest dream last night..You all were in my Dream. We were at a town or someplace I've dreamt of before and in these carts almost like a roller coaster and zooming up and down trails..We were laughing our heads off....We somehow were lost inside a building and needed to whisper although we were acting silly and laughing too much..Aryeh got mad at us and called us stupid girls.....I had to tell you I took you on another adventure with me..
> I honestly had a blast...


Wow maybe it’s an omen that we will meet soon. 


chickens really said:


> Lady contacted me to take in 7 Call Ducklings....I don't have enough room right now. I need to buy another two pens. She wants to bring them in a week or so? Same lady I helped last summer..How I got Apple and Fabio..


Will you take them in?


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

What will you do with the eh call duckling crosses that you hatched?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> What will you do with the eh call duckling crosses that you hatched?


They aren't crosses..They are pure. I had to look back through pictures of Lucky to see that her Drake is a different colour but looks the same as Lucky. He is from Penelope and Lucky and her Hen is from Lily and Lucky. Also I'm not used to my old Bloodline anymore so these are Calls just not like my new flock..
I'm keeping all of these if Hens and one Drake.


----------



## Soon2Be

I let the ducks out this morning. They didn't do what I wanted, but we're very eager to get out.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Wow maybe it’s an omen that we will meet soon.
> 
> Will you take them in?


 I will definitely try to get the Ducklings if I can make room?...
Yes..Your the only one I know what they look like so it was lots of fun dreaming last night....


----------



## Soon2Be

And, not wanting to go back in.  Lol. Sorry for my squeaky voice.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> And, not wanting to go back in.  Lol. Sorry for my squeaky voice.


That's funny..They are getting more comfortable out of the pen..


----------



## Soon2Be




----------



## chickens really

You sure don't have trees at your place..They could really fly a distance if they decided too....


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> View attachment 49946 View attachment 49947 View attachment 49948 View attachment 49949 View attachment 49950


They look great...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Happy July 4th my American friends..
> Hope you enjoy the day...


Thank you! It's another scorcher. I was sweating just out feeding and tending to the birds.  <---- hehehe this guy!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'm losing it...I had the funniest dream last night..You all were in my Dream. We were at a town or someplace I've dreamt of before and in these carts almost like a roller coaster and zooming up and down trails..We were laughing our heads off....We somehow were lost inside a building and needed to whisper although we were acting silly and laughing too much..Aryeh got mad at us and called us stupid girls.....I had to tell you I took you on another adventure with me..
> I honestly had a blast...


That is hilarious!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Lady contacted me to take in 7 Call Ducklings....I don't have enough room right now. I need to buy another two pens. She wants to bring them in a week or so? Same lady I helped last summer..How I got Apple and Fabio..


Oh. She needs to reel it in and stop breeding?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> That is hilarious!


You were there..You just don't remember.....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That's funny..They are getting more comfortable out of the pen..


When I walked out of sight, they came running my direction. So still attached for now. Lol


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Oh. She needs to reel it in and stop breeding?


Every year she gets a Drake and a Hen for her yard and allows them to hatch Ducklings. Once the Duckling begin to feather she gets rid of them and takes back the adults in the fall..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> You sure don't have trees at your place..They could really fly a distance if they decided too....


See I told you it is totally open. Used to be a field. I have pine trees out front. That is why I am so worried and trimmed a wing. So far what you saw was as far as any of them can fly. So hopefully, I trimmed enough.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> When I walked out of sight, they came running my direction. So still attached for now. Lol


That's good news..Until they decide to heck with Mom..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Every year she gets a Drake and a Hen for her yard and allows them to hatch Ducklings. Once the Duckling begin to feather she gets rid of them and takes back the adults in the fall..


Ugh. I would get too attached.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> See I told you it is totally open. Used to be a field. I have pine trees out front. That is why I am so worried and trimmed a wing. So far what you saw was as far as any of them can fly. So hopefully, I trimmed enough.


Yes...Here I'm surrounded by trees so my Birds are boxed in..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That's good news..Until they decide to heck with Mom..


Right. I know.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yes...Here I'm surrounded by trees so my Birds are boxed in..


Mine have a corn field right now. Lol. They haven't figured out that there is a whole yard to venture into and then fields all around..... yet.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ugh. I would get too attached.


You would think she would..The Ducklings are wild when they come too..


----------



## chickens really

Maybe they won't ever get too adventurous?...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> You would think she would..The Ducklings are wild when they come too..


She might be using you? Maybe take what you want and let her figure out the rest?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Maybe they won't ever get too adventurous?...


 I can hope. Now, to see how my dogs would react to them outside of the run  leashed at first if course.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> She might be using you? Maybe take what you want and let her figure out the rest?


My Pal used to always take them but he is out of Birds and works up North..I don't mind taking them if I have the room. I just sell them.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I can hope. Now, to see how my dogs would react to them outside of the run  leashed at first if course.


Oh, your Dogs haven't been around the Ducks much yet?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> My Pal used to always take them but he is out of Birds and works up North..I don't mind taking them if I have the room. I just sell them.


Oh I see. That would be worth it, I suppose.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Oh, your Dogs haven't been around the Ducks much yet?


Well, they saw them in the brooder and through the run. But, not side by side.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Well, they saw them in the brooder and through the run. But, not side by side.


Oh then they should be okay..Unless they get excited over them?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Oh then they should be okay..Unless they get excited over them?


Not too much. They get excited by being outside. So, I think I will take them on a nice walk first to tire them out - then do introductions.


----------



## chickens really

The only time my Dogs have chased a Bird if it's a new Bird and they think it doesn't belong here..Or when I let the Ducklings out for the first time they think they should be back in the pens..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Not too much. They get excited by being outside. So, I think I will take them on a nice walk first to tire them out - then do introductions.


That will work..If they know basic commands have them lay down as the Ducks forage around them..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> The only time my Dogs have chased a Bird if it's a new Bird and they think it doesn't belong here..Or when I let the Ducklings out for the first time they think they should be back in the pens..


Gracie is a herder - well she herds us into the living room when she thinks it is time to veg out in front of the tv.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That will work..If they know basic commands have them lay down as the Ducks forage around them..


They know basic commands.  Good idea.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> They know basic commands.  Good idea.


That's what I do...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Gracie is a herder - well she herds us into the living room when she thinks it is time to veg out in front of the tv.


Good she might be great at helping get the Ducks back one day..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Good she might be great at helping get the Ducks back one day..


Hopefully.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Hopefully.


I'm sure you have smart dogs..Mine are trained. Bindi makes mistakes and steals eggs till I reminded her. She hasn't needed a scolding in a week..She hasn't stole a Chicken egg in a year..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> I let the ducks out this morning. They didn't do what I wanted, but we're very eager to get out.


I’m so jealous of all the open space you have! 


Soon2Be said:


> And, not wanting to go back in.  Lol. Sorry for my squeaky voice.


They look so happy!


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I’m so jealous of all the open space you have!
> 
> They look so happy!


Thank you. Yeah lots of open space here. Which means, I have to make them some hiding spaces if I want them to roam around. Always a project.


----------



## chickens really

I'm going to swim the Ducklings this afternoon..Well pie plate swimming outside....I have an old pie plate I use outside for Ducklings to play in..
I'll take pictures too...


----------



## chickens really

My Pal made plywood triangle huts for his pond Ducks to run and hide in from the Birds of prey..Both ends open and we're good for shade too..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Here are some pictures of my backyard. Can you tell how “rural” it is?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Here are some pictures of my backyard. Can you tell how “rural” it is? View attachment 49951View attachment 49952View attachment 49953View attachment 49954View attachment 49955View attachment 49956View attachment 49957View attachment 49958View attachment 49959View attachment 49960


Your Funny Aryeh..Your yard looks great..Looks awesome with Chickens too..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

More pictures!


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Your Funny Aryeh..Your yard looks great..Looks awesome with Chickens too..


Thank you! Yes the chickens really make the yard look awesome!


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> More pictures!
> View attachment 49961 View attachment 49962 View attachment 49963 View attachment 49964 View attachment 49965 View attachment 49966 View attachment 49967 View attachment 49968 View attachment 49969 View attachment 49970


Fantastic...Love where you replanted the Hostas..Yes..Everything looks great..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Fantastic...Love where you replanted the Hostas..Yes..Everything looks great..


Thanks. I just gave a bunch of hostas to my grandparents because we have too many.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Thanks. I just gave a bunch of hostas to my grandparents because we have too many.


My Hostas didn't come up this year. Only one did..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'm sure you have smart dogs..Mine are trained. Bindi makes mistakes and steals eggs till I reminded her. She hasn't needed a scolding in a week..She hasn't stole a Chicken egg in a year..


Eggs are tasty. I understand.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'm going to swim the Ducklings this afternoon..Well pie plate swimming outside....I have an old pie plate I use outside for Ducklings to play in..
> I'll take pictures too...


Fun.


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Here are some pictures of my backyard. Can you tell how “rural” it is? View attachment 49951View attachment 49952View attachment 49953View attachment 49954View attachment 49955View attachment 49956View attachment 49957View attachment 49958View attachment 49959View attachment 49960


Your landscaping looks nice. I have so much sun it is hard to keep shade plants. It is like you have a piece of the country in your backyard. Your birds look happy and well too! 
How is the broody?


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> My Hostas didn't come up this year. Only one did..


I had issues with some of mine too.


----------



## chickens really

I wish I was able to reply...  So many topics I could answer with the right reply....
Countdown is definitely on...
I must say I won't push that I'm right but at least my reply will be there for the OP to consider..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Thank you! Yes the chickens really make the yard look awesome!


This cracks me up. chickens really makes a yard look awesome......Why thank you.....


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> This cracks me up. chickens really makes a yard look awesome......Why thank you.....


 


chickens really said:


> My Hostas didn't come up this year. Only one did..


That stinks. 


Soon2Be said:


> Your landscaping looks nice. I have so much sun it is hard to keep shade plants. It is like you have a piece of the country in your backyard. Your birds look happy and well too!
> How is the broody?


Thank you. I do the landscaping.  
The chickens are happy, I’m happy. 
The broody pullet is doing well. I have to get a brighter flashlight so I can candle the eggs.


----------



## chickens really

I'll Get statues made of myself sitting on a bench and people will ask you what the heck is that? You will say chickens really makes your yard look awesome...Bahahaha......


----------



## chickens really

Why do you feel the need to candle them Aryeh?...Seriously you don't need too..just another bunch of Bologna in my opinion..Birds hatch eggs.. ..They don't carry flashlights..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I'll Get statues made of myself sitting on a bench and people will ask you what the heck is that? You will say chickens really makes your yard look awesome...Bahahaha......





chickens really said:


> Why do you feel the need to candle them Aryeh?...Seriously you don't need too..just another bunch of Bologna in my opinion..Birds hatch eggs.. ..They don't carry flashlights..


I dunno  to remove any that are infertile.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I dunno  to remove any that are infertile.


I'll tell you something about Birds. Generally if the eggs fail she will push them out of the nest. Plus she turns them the exact amount of times each day..Better than anything a human can do..Don't panick. She will do what comes by instinct..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I'll tell you something about Birds. Generally if the eggs fail she will push them out of the nest. Plus she turns them the exact amount of times each day..Better than anything a human can do..Don't panick. She will do what comes by instinct..


Thank you. That put me at ease.


----------



## chickens really

I'm not out candling the eggs under my Duck Hen. She tossed one out so far and I tossed it..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Thank you. That put me at ease.


Definitely don't get so involved..That's what a Broody is for..I read your thread and I shake my head sometimes...........Bologna is for sandwiches...


----------



## chickens really

I think I might have all my Chickens sold..
A guy is coming on the weekend to see them and make me an offer..Then I'll have more room for MORE Ducks...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I think I might have all my Chickens sold..
> A guy is coming on the weekend to see them and make me an offer..Then I'll have more room for MORE Ducks...


You’re selling them all?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> You’re selling them all?


If I can find them a perfect home?...Yes..I want Ducks young Fella..More Ducks..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Bad news here today, my new little chick was dead. Mom kept talking to it and trying to sit on it, really sad. My guess is she sat wrongly on it and squished it during the night. Probably was under one of her big Cochin legs.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I think I might have all my Chickens sold..
> A guy is coming on the weekend to see them and make me an offer..Then I'll have more room for MORE Ducks...


Are you selling your flock or just chicks?


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Bad news here today, my new little chick was dead. Mom kept talking to it and trying to sit on it, really sad. My guess is she sat wrongly on it and squished it during the night. Probably was under one of her big Cochin legs.


How sad......So Sorry Lisa...


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Bad news here today, my new little chick was dead. Mom kept talking to it and trying to sit on it, really sad. My guess is she sat wrongly on it and squished it during the night. Probably was under one of her big Cochin legs.


Oh that is so sad. Maybe it got too hot?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Are you selling your flock or just chicks?


Entire flock or nothing leaves


----------



## Soon2Be

Was getting lunch around. Off to clean next. I live the life here, I tell ya!


----------



## chickens really

I have to come up with a counter offer and stick to it..My Birds are worth something..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Was getting lunch around. Off to clean next. I live the life here, I tell ya!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Oh that is so sad. Maybe it got too hot?


That could of been too. It happened during the night, and it has been warm and humid here. I feel so bad for mom. I guess if she goes broody in the future I will let her try again.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> That could of been too. It happened during the night, and it has been warm and humid here. I feel so bad for mom. I guess if she goes broody in the future I will let her try again.


It sounds sad. What did she do once you removed the chick?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> It sounds sad. What did she do once you removed the chick?


She kept doing the broody cluck and kinda wandered off calling it.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I think I might have all my Chickens sold..
> A guy is coming on the weekend to see them and make me an offer..Then I'll have more room for MORE Ducks...


 ducks are your true love.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> ducks are your true love.


Definitely... once I named my price he ran away..I'll advertise my Chickens I guess..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> She kept doing the broody cluck and kinda wandered off calling it.


That's so sad, your Making me sad Lisa..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> That's so sad, your Making me sad Lisa..


It is really sad. She really was proud and happy to have her back riding chick. I was surprised how good a mom she was. I can't help her feel better either.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It is really sad. She really was proud and happy to have her back riding chick. I was surprised how good a mom she was. I can't help her feel better either.


Terrible for everyone involved...Why it is sad to only having one Chick because Momma really notices then..


----------



## chickens really

I just clipped my little Lucy...Ain't she cute?..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> If I can find them a perfect home?...Yes..I want Ducks young Fella..More Ducks..


I’ll miss them. 


oldhenlikesdogs said:


> She kept doing the broody cluck and kinda wandered off calling it.


That’s so sad. 


chickens really said:


> View attachment 49983 I just clipped my little Lucy...Ain't she cute?..


Yup.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I’ll miss them.
> 
> That’s so sad.
> 
> Yup.


They ain't sold yet and how I am with the Chickens , they will still be here in 5 more years.....Definitely will have to be a great home..
Don't be sad Aryeh because I will be sad too..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> They ain't sold yet and how I am with the Chickens , they will still be here in 5 more years.....Definitely will have to be a great home..
> Don't be sad Aryeh because I will be sad too..


Okay. Im sure you will find only the best home for them.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Okay. Im sure you will find only the best home for them.


Definitely and if that never happens they are here. They need a happy home ..They have been here all their lives..That Coop is home to them so I feel bad..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Definitely and if that never happens they are here. They need a happy home ..They have been here all their lives..That Coop is home to them so I feel bad..


If you do find them a home you should know that when you pack them up to go to their new home they will be terrified and scared. I know it broke my heart when I had to rehome my flock. The fear in their eyes I will never forget.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

But they are all very happy now.


----------



## chickens really

Gosh it feels like all I do is turn eggs and wait to turn them again....Exciting eh?..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> If you do find them a joke you’d hould know that when you pack them up to go to their new home they will be terrified and scared. I know it broke my heart when I had to rehome my flock. The fear in their eyes I will never forget.


I know and it probably will never happen..I can't advertise them ..This guy called me about Birds so of course I asked a high price..
..I suck totally..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> But they are all very happy now.


Off course happy they are spoiled and fed great. Clean comfy Coop..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Off course happy they are spoiled and fed great. Clean comfy Coop..


Yup. They have a much larger henhouse and run.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Yup. They have a much larger henhouse and run.


Yep...My chickens don't lack anything at all..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Yep...My chickens don't lack anything at all..


Ayreh meant his past birds. 

I can't get rid of anything either. It always comes back if I try.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Ayreh meant his past birds.
> 
> I can't get rid of anything either. It always comes back if I try.


Oh...Oops and Poops..


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> She kept doing the broody cluck and kinda wandered off calling it.


Awe.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Oh...Oops and Poops..


,,,,boy you always make me laugh daily.,,,,,,,you can't imagine how much I appreciate that.,,,,,


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Awe.


She seems to have stopped, and accepted it. Hopefully she goes broody again in a few months. I was looking forward to seeing and Easter egger bantam cochin cross. I know now she's a good mom too.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> ,,,,boy you always make me laugh daily.,,,,,,,you can't imagine how much I appreciate that.,,,,,


Thats what I'm here for..Poops and giggles...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> She seems to have stopped, and accepted it. Hopefully she goes broody again in a few months. I was looking forward to seeing and Easter egger bantam cochin cross. I know now she's a good mom too.


 ...


----------



## chickens really

Everytime you all leave Adels song Hello comes in my head.....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Everytime you all leave Adels song Hello comes in my head.....


Funny. 
The original Hello song.


----------



## chickens really

I'm almost peeing my pants you people are absolutely hilarious...
I'm supposed to be in trouble and and bawl laughing daily..
That was so awesome it's crazy......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Funny.
> The original Hello song.


That's the only one I know. I haven't listened to recent music sine about the year 2000.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> That's the only one I know. I haven't listened to recent music sine about the year 2000.


Are you kidding......18 yeas all she listens too is Abba...


----------



## chickens really

You have no idea how hard you guys crack me up, it's the best...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> You have no idea how hard you guys crack me up, it's the best...


That’s what we’re here for.


----------



## chickens really

My one customer from last year might buy Dandy from me?..Or I'll just give him to her. She is fantastic and loves her Ducks...


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> That’s what we’re here for.


Awesome...Your all so much fun. I'm so glad we found our group and stick together..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I'm almost peeing my pants you people are absolutely hilarious...
> I'm supposed to be in trouble and and bawl laughing daily..
> That was so awesome it's crazy......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> My one customer from last year might buy Dandy from me?..Or I'll just give him to her. She is fantastic and loves her Ducks...


For me money is there to hopefully weed out the ones who maybe aren't serious and can't afford proper care. If I knew someone is a good caregiver and is a good home I would give the critters for free.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Catch you all later maybe, must go outside in the oppressive heat to check on critters.


----------



## Soon2Be

Well, I am going to go check on my birds. I won't probably log back on until late. Catch you all later!


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> For me money is there to hopefully weed out the ones who maybe aren't serious and can't afford proper care. If I knew someone is a good caregiver and is a good home I would give the critters for free.


No she is fantastic and I just helped her with a hatch..It was very hilarious because she called me yelling on my phone.....It all worked out but she wants a Snowy Call Drake so that is Dandy..


----------



## chickens really

Alright I guess I'll leave too...Bye everyone..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Damn deer ate my hostas and daylilies!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Damn deer ate my hostas and daylilies!


They destroyed my newest Apple tree here.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Damn deer ate my hostas and daylilies!


Are you kidding......And all you want is to live on a farm with more Wildlife..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They destroyed my newest Apple tree here.


Buggers...


----------



## chickens really

@Soon2Be 
Do you ever let the chickens out?...Do they get out of the Run?..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Are you kidding......And all you want is to live on a farm with more Wildlife..


Well yes, but I will have a tall fence around my property.


----------



## chickens really

I need to grow up and marry a millionaire...Oh right I'm old and not near a millionaire........DARN...


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Well yes, but I will have a tall fence around my property.


You better make lots of money to fence then......Expensive...


----------



## chickens really

I want to fence behind my Coop and down the property line and that's going to cost me about $500 or more and not that long...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Buggers...


The good news is they are easier to put in the freezer. Not for the deer of course, but for my husband.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Well yes, but I will have a tall fence around my property.


Deer can jump pretty high, and other critters can dig and climb. You can't stop nature.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> You better make lots of money to fence then......Expensive...


With God’s help I will.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Deer can jump pretty high, and other critters can dig and climb. You can't stop nature.


I know but an 8 foot tall fence will be a good deterrent.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Deer can jump pretty high, and other critters can dig and climb. You can't stop nature.


My fence is to keep the idiot dog from next door from coming here and scaring my Chickens ..He comes when mine are in..


----------



## chickens really

Yes and if Deer get trapped they destroy fence to escape..


----------



## chickens really

Country living is just that...Country living.


----------



## chickens really

This weather is crazy here..One minute it's cloudy and cold..Then sweating. My front of my house faces West so we get hot in the living room if the curtains ain't closed..Then it clouds over and chilly..


----------



## chickens really

Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer so I'll swim the Ducklings then outside..Pictures of that tomorrow...Although...Hold on and look back soon...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I know but an 8 foot tall fence will be a good deterrent.


Now you're talking about building a compound. ,,,,,,,


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> This weather is crazy here..One minute it's cloudy and cold..Then sweating. My front of my house faces West so we get hot in the living room if the curtains ain't closed..Then it clouds over and chilly..


You have chilly???? we only have hot.


----------



## chickens really

It's stupid here...I toss on and off my Chicken sweater about 20 times a day...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Now you're talking about building a compound. ,,,,,,,


Bahahaha.....Sorry this is Lisa's favourite guy...
She will be devastated if we ever totally leave this thread...


----------



## chickens really

First bath and didn't have fun...
Silly Babies......Lucy too...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> First bath and didn't have fun...
> Silly Babies......Lucy too...View attachment 49989View attachment 49990


They’re so cute!!!


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> They’re so cute!!!


Thanks...I love them...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

How many blue ones did you get? How’s Cadbury? I want to see pictures of the blue ducks.


----------



## chickens really

I got two blues this time...They are in the pictures..


----------



## chickens really

Cadbury is great...She is small still..


----------



## chickens really

Dandy and Cadbury...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> View attachment 49996 Dandy and Cadbury...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> First bath and didn't have fun...
> Silly Babies......Lucy too...View attachment 49989View attachment 49990


That looks like fun to me.  In a day or two they will be rowdy and splashing.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> @Soon2Be
> Do you ever let the chickens out?...Do they get out of the Run?..


No. I haven't.


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Well yes, but I will have a tall fence around my property.


The deer pretty much stay out of the yard here. I think it is the smell of dogs that deter them.


----------



## Soon2Be

Well, back to the grind ... and not the coffee grind. Catch you all later!


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So I found a breeder and ordered some Royal Palm hatching eggs.... Lisa, I loved looking through at Porters! Unfortunately my pocketbook doesn't support getting 20 poults with everything going on here..... Everyone everywhere has a minimum of 20 for heritage birds but not for regular old turkeys. I can order as few as five of one kind...... So I hunted and found some hatching eggs that are fairly close by, great customer reviews about egg shipment and fertility. And very reasonable pricing. I have no motivation today....


----------



## chickens really

Congrats on the eggs. When do you get them?..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Shipping date says I should get them by the 12th


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I'm excited that my Spazzy will hopefully have some company!


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Shipping date says I should get them by the 12th


That's soon..That's cool..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes! So instead of getting my next batch going I'm just going to play with the incubator for the next week and get all the kinks hopefully worked out.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well I've got to go refresh water for the critters. Be back later


----------



## chickens really

I just let everyone out to forage for a few hours..Need to refill pools again today..


----------



## chickens really

Anyone else feeding their Ducks cracked wheat?..I have started too with the changes in the feed I can purchase...


----------



## chickens really

The Lady with the Ducklings wants me to pay for them now too..
I'm not taking them. I have enough of my own to worry about..


----------



## chickens really

Ever heard of paying to take in rescues.....Seriously crazy..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> The Lady with the Ducklings wants me to pay for them now too..
> I'm not taking them. I have enough of my own to worry about..


That’s stupid.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> My one customer from last year might buy Dandy from me?..Or I'll just give him to her. She is fantastic and loves her Ducks...


I forgot to tell you, but I figured out what Dandy is. He's a Blue Fawn.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Hello, late start today, we turn our mattress around last night and I got the squishy side from my husband. Spent all night falling out of bed and I overslept. My back was killing me too. Husband will get his squishy side back. We will need a new mattress.

Congratulations on finding some hatching eggs. Porter used to sell hatching eggs but stopped for some reason. Hopefully you get a few so your poult can be with poults. What breeds?



MatthewsHomestead said:


> So I found a breeder and ordered some Royal Palm hatching eggs.... Lisa, I loved looking through at Porters! Unfortunately my pocketbook doesn't support getting 20 poults with everything going on here..... Everyone everywhere has a minimum of 20 for heritage birds but not for regular old turkeys. I can order as few as five of one kind...... So I hunted and found some hatching eggs that are fairly close by, great customer reviews about egg shipment and fertility. And very reasonable pricing. I have no motivation today....



Can't hang around too much. It has cooled a bit so time to get some stuff done. Hopefully we will be cutting down our hay today. It's getting old and tough, and it's getting really late for first cutting. Thankfully we are just feeding a few male goats, old donkeys and bunnies with it.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hello, late start today, we turn our mattress around last night and I got the squishy side from my husband. Spent all night falling out of bed and I overslept. My back was killing me too. Husband will get his squishy side back. We will need a new mattress.
> 
> Congratulations on finding some hatching eggs. Porter used to sell hatching eggs but stopped for some reason. Hopefully you get a few so your poult can be with poults. What breeds?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hang around too much. It has cooled a bit so time to get some stuff done. Hopefully we will be cutting down our hay today. It's getting old and tough, and it's getting really late for first cutting. Thankfully we are just feeding a few male goats, old donkeys and bunnies with it.


More royal palm. That's what the one I have now is. They are on the conservancy list as endangered. I've got my eyes on some sweet grass too but I don't know if I can get them in time to put with my next batch.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> More royal palm. That's what the one I have now is. They are on the conservancy list as endangered. I've got my eyes on some sweet grass too but I don't know if I can get them in time to put with my next batch.


I got a little of everything in the turkey variety. I don't plan on making anymore though as they will be downsized and probably eliminated eventually. They have been fun for the last 8 years but I'm finding them to be too much for m e with all their noise. I still adore my big blue Tom though.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I finally decided to round up my dirty chocolate Orpington rooster. He has been stalking and harassing my bantam hens. He breeds them whenever he can catch them. I don't like that so he's in jail, probably for the rest of the summer. I'm unsure if I will keep him or put him in the freezer. I think some time in jail will be enough.

I think I need to dust my bantams for mites. I will probably dust their coop tomorrow. 

Husband is currently cutting hay, hopefully he gets it all down. It's very stemy.

That's been my day.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs




----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> View attachment 50029


Handsome turkey.


----------



## Soon2Be

Work, home, out to eat with the hubby, visit a new tractor supply store (which seems to carry more than my current tsc), back home, clean all waterers because everyday is so hot green algae is forming, clean bird bedding, let ducks out, ducks greeted Gracie while she was leashed (I was nervous the whole time - because although the ducks are afraid of a tarp, they aren't afraid of a 100 lb dog!), just sat down... my day in a nut shell.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> Work, home, out to eat with the hubby, visit a new tractor supply store (which seems to carry more than my current tsc), back home, clean all waterers because everyday is so hot green algae is forming, clean bird bedding, let ducks out, ducks greeted Gracie while she was leashed (I was nervous the whole time - because although the ducks are afraid of a tarp, they aren't afraid of a 100 lb dog!), just sat down... my day in a nut shell.


I’m tired just reading that.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Funniest thing just happened. A police officer showed up at my door wanting to know about my chickens. Why? Because he wanted to get some himself! So I spoke to him for about an hour, I showed him my coop, we talked, it was great.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Funniest thing just happened. A police officer showed up at my door wanting to know about my chickens. Why? Because he wanted to get some himself! So I spoke to him for about an hour, I showed him my coop, we talked, it was great.


That's a nice story Aryeh..
Pearl is Broody in a nest box so she will be hatching in 21 days..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> That's a nice story Aryeh..
> Pearl is Broody in a nest box so she will be hatching in 21 days..


Thank you. 
Yippee for Pearl! How many eggs is she sitting on?


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Thank you.
> Yippee for Pearl! How many eggs is she sitting on?


How many days until your broody hatches her eggs?


----------



## chickens really

I haven't counted. Today is day two. I'm outside so don't have a clue?


----------



## chickens really

I'm going to move her tomorrow into the garage Brooder..


----------



## chickens really

I took half the Duck eggs from Penelope..Wow she has a pile. I took 10 and she has about that many still in her nest....I'll give her back the Ducklings I hatch too..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> How many days until your broody hatches her eggs?


3 more days!


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> 3 more days!


----------



## chickens really

I bet your vibrating with excitement...
I get excited every single time I hatch...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I got a little of everything in the turkey variety. I don't plan on making anymore though as they will be downsized and probably eliminated eventually. They have been fun for the last 8 years but I'm finding them to be too much for m e with all their noise. I still adore my big blue Tom though.





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> View attachment 50029


I love the sounds that Spazz makes. Finally integrated the quail chick with the other quail. So now Spazz and Ariel are in her old spot. Soon Ariel will get prepared for integration with the Ameracaunas. Spazz is going to miss her but that's why I ordered the eggs. Hopefully I have a good hatch rate from them. I'm going to nix the auto egg turner and do it by hand this go around. See if it makes a difference.....



Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Funniest thing just happened. A police officer showed up at my door wanting to know about my chickens. Why? Because he wanted to get some himself! So I spoke to him for about an hour, I showed him my coop, we talked, it was great.


That's awesome! I love enabling others! It's totally worth it! I know some of y'all dont, but nothing tastes better than chicken you raised yourself. (Only the excess roosters get harvested). And the entertainment is better than anything you can find on tv! 



Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> 3 more days!


Yay!!! I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I bet your vibrating with excitement...
> I get excited every single time I hatch...


I’m bouncing off the walls.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I’m bouncing off the walls.


...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> ...


So exciting. 

I'm just gonna hatch these 7 purchased muscovy duck eggs hopefully, than quit for the season. I candled the 2 eggs my oldest muscovy hen has been setting on that she laid. As I figured none are any good. I gave her 2 from the batch the other hen is setting on so there will be 2 moms hopefully. She has been determined and I wanted to give an old lady a chance.

Wondering if anyone else is getting that BYC is offline today? Sometimes I can see and sometimes I can't.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> So exciting.
> 
> I'm just gonna hatch these 7 purchased muscovy duck eggs hopefully, than quit for the season. I candled the 2 eggs my oldest muscovy hen has been setting on that she laid. As I figured none are any good. I gave her 2 from the batch the other hen is setting on so there will be 2 moms hopefully. She has been determined and I wanted to give an old lady a chance.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else is getting that BYC is offline today? Sometimes I can see and sometimes I can't.


Byc is having some issues apparently.
Cant wait to see muscovy babies!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Byc is having some issues apparently.
> Cant wait to see muscovy babies!


It keeps saying bad gateway. Who left the gate open. ,,,,,,


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It keeps saying bad gateway. Who left the gate open. ,,,,,,


Tell them to close the gate.
ASAP.
They are working to get it back up and running.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Kiki said:


> Tell them to close the gate.
> ASAP.


lots of folks must be going through withdrawal.


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> lots of folks must be going through withdrawal.


Of course!
The poop has hit the fan.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Kiki said:


> Of course!
> The poop has hit the fan.


I got lots done without it today, so it was a good thing for me.


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I got lots done without it today, so it was a good thing for me.


I didn't get booted off til about two hours ago.
You had trouble before then?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Kiki said:


> I didn't get booted off til about two hours ago.
> You had trouble before then?


Earlier today, I think after 3 pm central time I started seeing that error message. It was hit and miss for a bit before it went kablooey.  Someone must have forgotten to pay the electric bill at BYC.


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Earlier today, I think after 3 pm central time I started seeing that error message. It was hit and miss for a bit before it went kablooey.  Someone must forgotten to pay the electric bill at BYC.




Nifty said he is running around like a chicken.
He will be up all night until it's back up, poor guy.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Kiki said:


> Nifty said he is running around like a chicken.
> He will be up all night until it's back up, poor guy.


I wonder what happened? Of course I probably wouldn't understand it anyways.  It's nice that there's always this site.


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I wonder what happened? Of course I probably wouldn't understand it anyways.  It's nice that there's always this site.


Techie stuff....I need it to be back up by morning.
I'm expecting an external pip in a duck egg any minute.
I will be in big trouble all by myself.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Uh oh, hopefully it goes okay. I like to leave the hatching up to the birds, it's all too stressful for me. I have an incubator but have never used it. Too bad Shannon, @chickens really ,  isn't around, she's always hatching stuff.


----------



## Kiki

I think I will be ok tonight.
I am just going to stay out of the room the bator is in.
Thanks for chatting.
I am going to head to bed...after I try BYC one more time.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Have a good night.


----------



## Kiki

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Have a good night.


I got it...for a whole 5 seconds.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Glad I'm not the only night owl. Hubbs is snoring so can't sleep


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Kiki said:


> I got it...for a whole 5 seconds.
> View attachment 50031


Funny. Thanks for the update.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Glad I'm not the only night owl. Hubbs is snoring so can't sleep


I'm always up late. I hate mornings. Decades of getting up at 4-5 am to milk cows, and feed cows, and feed calves. Now I stay up late, and sleep late.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rose was not impressed with her "rain coat" this afternoon


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I wish. I'm always the last to go to sleep and the first to get up. And heaven forbid I take a nap


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I hate mornings too


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

How are the bunnies


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well I reckon I better try and sleep. Goodnight


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> How are the bunnies


Hot, and getting older. I have too many rabbits now at 16. Oh well. Hopefully that's it for bunnies.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well I reckon I better try and sleep. Goodnight


Night, I'm heading to bed to watch tv for an hour or so.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

My daylily bloomed today!


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish. I'm always the last to go to sleep and the first to get up. And heaven forbid I take a nap


Did someone say nap,? I love naps!


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> My daylily bloomed today! View attachment 50035 View attachment 50036


Pretty. I have yellow daylillies.


----------



## chickens really

Howdy Peeps...


----------



## chickens really

Oh boy...Now your all getting a taste of what I have been dealing with for the last few weeks. . No BYC....Wonder what happened?..A virus?..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> My daylily bloomed today! View attachment 50035 View attachment 50036


Lovely flower..I can't remember what colour mine is?..I think it's orange or something?..If mine blooms I'll take a picture of it..


----------



## chickens really

Kiki said:


> Techie stuff....I need it to be back up by morning.
> I'm expecting an external pip in a duck egg any minute.
> I will be in big trouble all by myself.


What kind of Duck egg?..Best of luck with the hatch..Ducks are slow so it should external pip and then rest another 24 hours possibly..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Lovely flower..I can't remember what colour mine is?..I think it's orange or something?..If mine blooms I'll take a picture of it..


Okay. The deer ate my nice pink ones.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

I have to go work at the cruddy farm today.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Okay. The deer are my nice pink ones.


That's crazy..You Provide them a great salad bar..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I have to go work at the cruddy farm today.


That's too bad..Oh well it should be okay for you..


----------



## chickens really

Is BYC back up this morning?...


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Is BYC back up this morning?...


Yup


----------



## chickens really

I'm going to candle these 10 Call eggs I took from Penelope..5 are viable..I'll candle all her eggs on her nest today and remove the bad ones. Then I can put these 5 back hopefully.....This is the first time I will have candled under a Broody. I hope she comes off the nest if I bring some yummy treats ? She is a total alligator right now..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Is BYC back up this morning?...


Yes. They worked on it all night apparently.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Yes. They worked on it all night apparently.


Wonder what happened?..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Wonder what happened?..


Some kind of error. I don't know. But, it didn't affect byh. I was on last night, but nothing to do. Lol


----------



## chickens really

I was on here too because Aryeh texted me to come on....


----------



## chickens really

I'm definitely moving my Chicken Broody to the coolness of the garage today..I have a crate set up for her to set the eggs..Can't put her in my Brooder because the Ducklings will be moving next week..


----------



## chickens really

@ViolinPlayer123 
Are you sure Dandy is a Blue Fawn because I don't have that colour and either did that other lady I think he might be from?..Only had Snowy here and same with hers or so she thinks?..Or is it just a colour combination from mine?..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> @ViolinPlayer123
> Are you sure Dandy is a Blue Fawn because I don't have that colour and either did that other lady I think he might be from?..Only had Snowy here and same with hers or so she thinks?..Or is it just a colour combination from mine?..


Could be in the geno makeup. A recessive gene in both parents that came out in him??? I'm no genetic expert though.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Dang it's a scorcher already today. Yay. I'm supposed to be cleaning waterers in this. They may just wait until this evening.....


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Dang it's a scorcher already today. Yay. I'm supposed to be cleaning waterers in this. They may just wait until this evening.....


Yes..It's going to be 32C here today....I filled everything yesterday and it was 27C....I'll be watering my plants this evening for sure and moving my Hen out of the hot Coop.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Got some cleaning to do today. I have all kinds of different daylillies, there are literally hundreds of varieties. I have seen the one you have @Brahma Chicken 5000 , that's really pretty.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Got some cleaning to do today. I have all kinds of different daylillies, there are literally hundreds of varieties. I have seen the one you have @Brahma Chicken 5000 , that's really pretty.


But no blue daylilies  


chickens really said:


> I was on here too because Aryeh texted me to come on....


Yup. I wanted you to see my police man story.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

The daylily opened even more.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> But no blue daylilies
> 
> Yup. I wanted you to see my police man story.


I did and replied to your police man story young Fella...
Thanks for contacting me..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The daylily opened even more. View attachment 50047


Awesome...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

It went from full on hot to full on chilly rain. Which is good because the plants really need this long drink they are starting to get. Swapped the goats and put Luna in the big barn and Jupiter in the dog lot with the extra large coop open for shelter. Its enough floor space for him to stay out of the weather. Rose knew she was getting her "raincoat" on. A flash of lightning almost made her bolt but she is smart and knew I was standing there getting her ready for the rain. It feels so good to know that she trusts me like that. I cleared out the "shelter" next to the pig lot so if she wants to she can go in out of the weather. It's mostly just 2 1/2 walls with a half roof but it stays dry for the most part. She has hay and a water tub in there if she does choose to use it. I foresee a lot of pacing coming up. That's how I know she is stressed. She has one short spot that she paces. It's completely wore down to the dirt. The ducks are happy about this mess. They are noodling the ground for bugs and flapping their wings in ecstasy. Crazy buggers.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The daylily opened even more. View attachment 50047


GORGEOUS!!!!!! You are good at growing things! Any early pips on your eggs? They are due to hatch tomorrow-ish aren't they?


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> It went from full on hot to full on chilly rain. Which is good because the plants really need this long drink they are starting to get. Swapped the goats and put Luna in the big barn and Jupiter in the dog lot with the extra large coop open for shelter. Its enough floor space for him to stay out of the weather. Rose knew she was getting her "raincoat" on. A flash of lightning almost made her bolt but she is smart and knew I was standing there getting her ready for the rain. It feels so good to know that she trusts me like that. I cleared out the "shelter" next to the pig lot so if she wants to she can go in out of the weather. It's mostly just 2 1/2 walls with a half roof but it stays dry for the most part. She has hay and a water tub in there if she does choose to use it. I foresee a lot of pacing coming up. That's how I know she is stressed. She has one short spot that she paces. It's completely wore down to the dirt. The ducks are happy about this mess. They are noodling the ground for bugs and flapping their wings in ecstasy. Crazy buggers.


Funny..Why put covers on her?..I have ever used them here on any horses. Too dangerous in my opinion..
Sounds like the Birds are happy..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

MatthewsHomestead said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!! You are good at growing things! Any early pips on your eggs? They are due to hatch tomorrow-ish aren't they?


Yup the eggs should be hatching tomorrow. I haven’t heard any peeps yet.


----------



## chickens really

Wild horses don't wear clothes and bath out in the rain..Rain and winter do not hurt horses...Clothes do though...
Just saying...


----------



## chickens really

I just moved Pearl and 9 eggs to the garage...I'll know in twenty minutes if she will accept the move...
I'll let you know...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Wild horses don't wear clothes and bath out in the rain..Rain and winter do not hurt horses...Clothes do though...
> Just saying...


I've never put a blanket on a horse either. Drives me crazy here in winter to see the "horse" people blanket their horses. All that does is mess them up. Let them be and they grow a wonderful thick coat and can self regulate their heat.

As far as rain, as long as your horse doesn't have rain rot they are fine. Most will seek cover during rain, other times they keep right on grazing.


----------



## chickens really

Also Lester escorted me out as I carried Pearl off..I was a bit scared he was going to attack me.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I got all my rodents cleaned, yay, and cough, cough, dusty sawdust bedding. 

I also got my garden watered, found my first green beans, a cucumber and a couple of ripe cherry tomatoes, so I had myself a salad while I watered.

I also trimmed up those cherry tomato plants which are getting out of control. Onwards, to more cleaning.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I've never put a blanket on a horse either. Drives me crazy here in winter to see the "horse" people blanket their horses. All that does is mess them up. Let them be and they grow a wonderful thick coat and can self regulate their heat.
> 
> As far as rain, as long as your horse doesn't have rain rot they are fine. Most will seek cover during rain, other times they keep right on grazing.


Yep I was taught only show horses use blankets to preserve the appearance..I don't own blankets..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Also Lester escorted me out as I carried Pearl off..I was a bit scared he was going to attack me.....


I've had to slap an overzealous rooster a time or two. Not my intentions, or what I normally do, but sometimes that's all you can do if they start getting too close, and your hands are full of hen.,,


----------



## chickens really

Yep I got Pearl moved some weed s pulled and now in waiting before I go check on Pearl again....


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I've had to slap an overzealous rooster a time or two. Not my intentions, or what I normally do, but sometimes that's all you can do if they start getting too close, and your hands are full of hen.,,


lol...I yelled at him and kicked my leg at him...He stopped and watched me walk off..Scary Bugger......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> lol...I yelled at him and kicked my leg at him...He stopped and watched me walk off..Scary Bugger......


I cannot imagine these people who keep truly aggressive roosters around, they can be really dangerous. I have no problems putting an aggressive rooster in the freezer if necessary. Thankfully mine learn pretty quickly to leave me be because the crazy lady is prone to rounding up troublemakers with her fishing net and tossing them in jail. 

Back outside.


----------



## chickens really

My Ducklings out and Bindi was is in love...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 50061 View attachment 50062 My Ducklings out and Bindi was is in love...


Very cute!


----------



## Soon2Be

It was a beautiful day here with a break in the heat, but I didn't get to enjoy it due to work. Boo.


----------



## Soon2Be

@chickens really is that bunny boy running in the grass in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Soon2Be

Just went out to put the ducks away and saw the sweetest thing. Java Joe was sharing the large stump with one of the twins. Everyone was up on a stump or a large brick roosting in the run - and the two were on the large stump.  I didn't have my phone, so no pics - plus it is dark.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Funny..Why put covers on her?..I have ever used them here on any horses. Too dangerous in my opinion..
> Sounds like the Birds are happy..





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I've never put a blanket on a horse either. Drives me crazy here in winter to see the "horse" people blanket their horses. All that does is mess them up. Let them be and they grow a wonderful thick coat and can self regulate their heat.
> 
> As far as rain, as long as your horse doesn't have rain rot they are fine. Most will seek cover during rain, other times they keep right on grazing.


I'm only using a light breathable rain turnout sheet and only when it's a heavy downpour. She had a very slight case of rain rot that we were able to clear up quickly when we first got her. Mostly because the guy the people traded her with had already begun treating it. So I use the turnout sheet as a preventative measure until we get her stall/run in shelter complete. But definitely not going to use blankets in the winter. She knows I take it off as soon as the rain let's up. And she got a really good grooming today, not a quick one. She ate up the extra attention I paid her today. Rubbed her face on me and set her head on my shoulder as I redid some of her braids.



chickens really said:


> View attachment 50061 View attachment 50062 My Ducklings out and Bindi was is in love...


Adorable!!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I'm with you guys on just keeping her natural. This is why I'm working on her hooves with a barefoot trim as well. No shoes for my girl. She doesn't need them for basic trail rides and maybe an occasional parade. Why mess with nature. Except of course the braids. Those are because I hate pulling her hair out when we comb and brush and they keep the knots down to a minimum. Plus I think she likes them. She lowers her head automatically when she sees me get the stuff out to do them and she nuzzles me.


----------



## Soon2Be

I know the community around here are pretty rough with their horses - sweating really bad in winter due to using them for transportation - usually treated as disposable. You should see some of the horses in summer too.
So, I would rather see over protective than not giving a care because a new one is available at the next sale.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

She is definitely a spoiled gal!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> @chickens really is that bunny boy running in the grass in the 2nd pic?


Nope..My Cat a Duck and Lucy playing with a toy..


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peep lovers..


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm only using a light breathable rain turnout sheet and only when it's a heavy downpour. She had a very slight case of rain rot that we were able to clear up quickly when we first got her. Mostly because the guy the people traded her with had already begun treating it. So I use the turnout sheet as a preventative measure until we get her stall/run in shelter complete. But definitely not going to use blankets in the winter. She knows I take it off as soon as the rain let's up. And she got a really good grooming today, not a quick one. She ate up the extra attention I paid her today. Rubbed her face on me and set her head on my shoulder as I redid some of her braids.
> 
> 
> Adorable!!!!!


Poor girl had a few issues to over come. She is lucky your so caring and looking after her..


----------



## chickens really

Pearl is happily setting her eggs in the crate in the coolness of the garage. Once they hatch I'll move her and the Chicks back to the Coop....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Poor girl had a few issues to over come. She is lucky your so caring and looking after her..


Thanks for that!I'm doing my best to give her better than what she has had. She deserves it. It helps that she is such a peaceful and calm lady. She loves being around all the critters.


----------



## chickens really

Yep it's so much easier to deal with health issues and not bad temperament.....Little Teddy was mistreated so has trust issues although he has come along real well in the past 2 years..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes! I'm just happy everything was just minor stuff that a little bit of proper hygiene and care can heal.


----------



## chickens really

Yes..She won the lottery moving to your place....


----------



## chickens really

Wow...It's storming here..Pouring rain and hailing..
I hope it clears up soon........I have to feed and water all my animals but it's too terrible outside to do it yet..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Nope..My Cat a Duck and Lucy playing with a toy..


It looked like bunny boy running and turning to look at something. Lol


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> It looked like bunny boy running and turning to look at something. Lol


Nope...Lol. He was in his exercise pen behind me as I took those pictures.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Not much going on here. We are hoping to bale hay, but husband got called out. Hopefully he isn't gone all day. It would be nice to get a couple of wagon loads bales today, if not all of it.

I'm gonna putz about, probably in the house mostly. Even though it's cooler, it's still hot to me outside.


----------



## chickens really

I already found a home for all the Cockerels once they need rehoming..Guy keeps them as pets..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I already found a home for all the Cockerels once they need rehoming..Guy keeps them as pets..


My little roosters have been really battling this year. A few are looking pretty wore out, and half naked, but they still go at it daily. I can keep up with who's on top of the bantam pecking order, it seems to change daily. My big boys never fight, just the little guys.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My little roosters have been really battling this year. A few are looking pretty wore out, and half naked, but they still go at it daily. I can keep up with who's on top of the bantam pecking order, it seems to change daily. My big boys never fight, just the little guys.


I don't really care actually because he wants them and has done it for years now. They free range his property..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I don't really care actually because he wants them and has done it for years now. They free range his property..


Roosters definitely can get along, just not my bantam cochins this year.  Sounds like a great life for them.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Roosters definitely can get along, just not my bantam cochins this year.  Sounds like a great life for them.


Better than the ax at least. He takes in Roosters and gives a store bought frozen Chicken to the people. I don't want his Chicken..He can just have the Cockerels.....


----------



## Soon2Be

We will be going kayaking with some friends this afternoon. 3 hours. I don't know if I can handle all that time on the water.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> We will be going kayaking with dome friends this afternoon. 3 hours. I don't know if I can handle all that time on the water.


Yikes...When we go fishing I can hardly walk on my sea legs on land. Got home and showered one time and actually got dizzy and bumped my head on the shower tiles......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Oh my back, Kayaking? Have fun.  I'm going out to organize some junk in my shed. It's always the question of to throw that junk out or put it in it's place. Catch you guys later.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Just set 8 duck eggs under my chicken.  Going to set another 4 in the incubator. Due the 4th of August!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yikes...When we go fishing I can hardly walk on my sea legs on land. Got home and showered one time and actually got dizzy and bumped my head on the shower tiles......


Ack. I am thinking we are going to fry in the sun. Hopefully, there is enough shade.

Just got back from watering all of the animals. I noticed two of the girls feathers glimmer purple and the other one glimmers green. I wonder if that tells what type of offspring they might have?


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Oh my back, Kayaking? Have fun.  I'm going out to organize some junk in my shed. It's always the question of to throw that junk out or put it in it's place. Catch you guys later.


Yes, and my back is not behaving today. We are leaving in a bit.


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Just set 8 duck eggs under my chicken.  Going to set another 4 in the incubator. Due the 4th of August!


Awesome how exciting...I just candled Penelope's eggs and she will have 10 if they all hatch. I took back the ones from my incubator to her nest...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ack. I am thinking we are going to fry in the sun. Hopefully, there is enough shade.
> 
> Just got back from watering all of the animals. I noticed two of the girls feathers glimmer purple and the other one glimmers green. I wonder if that tells what type of offspring they might have?


Yes..Depends which is dominant in the colours I think?...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Yes, and my back is not behaving today. We are leaving in a bit.


Have fun and come back with some stories......


----------



## chickens really

Hellooo?......This place is lonely I tell ya.......I'm that lost Cow that wandered from the herd.............


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Hellooo?......This place is lonely I tell ya.......I'm that lost Cow that wandered from the herd.............


Watch out or you'll get milked.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Congrats @MatthewsHomestead for your friend badge on BYC.


----------



## chickens really

Yikes...I thought of that actually so I'm still Mooing...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Congrats @MatthewsHomestead for your friend badge on BYC.


Congrats from me too....


----------



## chickens really

Wonder what badge I'll get ???
...........


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Wow...It's storming here..Pouring rain and hailing..
> I hope it clears up soon........I have to feed and water all my animals but it's too terrible outside to do it yet..


Oh mylanta! It's been overcast today and a bit windy. Makes for a good day to be out working. I've been taking advantage of the weather. You can actually breathe outside. I hate your getting pounded with hail.....



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My little roosters have been really battling this year. A few are looking pretty wore out, and half naked, but they still go at it daily. I can keep up with who's on top of the bantam pecking order, it seems to change daily. My big boys never fight, just the little guys.


What is it they say? "The smaller the critter the bigger it thinks it is...." 



Soon2Be said:


> We will be going kayaking with some friends this afternoon. 3 hours. I don't know if I can handle all that time on the water.


Yay! I like to go out on the water! Lol


----------



## chickens really

Cleared here but unstable still..It's a bit crappy but not too bad..Had the Birds all out but another system went by so I put the Birds away.....Might let them out later?...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Congrats @MatthewsHomestead for your friend badge on BYC.


Oh wow! Thanks! I'll have to go check it out. Didn't even know I got it.... Lol. been hanging out on here mostly. Haha.


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh wow! Thanks! I'll have to go check it out. Didn't even know I got it.... Lol. been hanging out on here mostly. Haha.


I'm impressed your here with me...
I'll be back on BYC soon and then all will be normal for a time..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Wonder what badge I'll get ???
> ...........


The best friend ever badge. ,,,,,,,,plus they gotta catch you first.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I'm impressed your here with me...
> I'll be back on BYC soon and then all will be normal for a time..


What do you mean "for a time?"  ,,,,,,,,,,,we shall never be normal.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> I'm impressed your here with me...
> I'll be back on BYC soon and then all will be normal for a time..


What can I say.... I'm fiercely loyal and I like the people here better than over there. Too many chiefs, not enough Indians and everyone is right.....


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> What can I say.... I'm fiercely loyal and I like the people here better than over there. Too many chiefs, not enough Indians and everyone is right.....


I salute you for your honest and great perspective on issues..

I'm done replying too but will chat here with friends and on my thread on BYC...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> The best friend ever badge. ,,,,,,,,plus they gotta catch you first.


Thanks your a hoot Lisa...
...I'll wear your badge in honour...
Your all the best people and I hope others see that I'm actually a good person...You all followed me on a summer road trip for 3 weeks and it was hilarious and so much fun...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I just tell things like I see it, tell what works for me and what doesn't. And if I'm wrong I admit it. We all have room to learn and grow.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Going to the race, leaving the phone in the car. Later y'all!


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I just tell things like I see it, tell what works for me and what doesn't. And if I'm wrong I admit it. We all have room to learn and grow.


Definitely be yourself always...I think your great so doesn't matter what anyone thinks if we have friends that do appreciate us.. 
might not always agree but we don't argue about stuff either. That's what the forum is for....


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Going to the race, leaving the phone in the car. Later y'all!


Have fun...


----------



## chickens really

I just noticed if I could get some tape and taped my cheeks up I'd look 10 years younger..........I might have too much time on my hands to worry about this crap......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Thanks your a hoot Lisa...
> ...I'll wear your badge in honour...
> Your all the best people and I hope others see that I'm actually a good person...You all followed me on a summer road trip for 3 weeks and it was hilarious and so much fun...


Has it been that long? Doesn't seem like it. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I just noticed if I could get some tape and taped my cheeks up I'd look 10 years younger..........I might have too much time on my hands to worry about this crap......


I don't have too many wrinkles. I didn't have any kids to make all those faces at.  I'm sure no one would notice tape hanging off your face. 

I got 2 dogs washed, husband got about 2/3 of hay baled, about 300 bales. The rest tomorrow hopefully, both hay and dogs washed.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Has it been that long? Doesn't seem like it. Time flies when you're having fun.


Yep ...Fun for the most part...It's been long for me believe me.........Behave or else...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I don't have too many wrinkles. I didn't have any kids to make all those faces at.  I'm sure no one would notice tape hanging off your face.
> 
> I got 2 dogs washed, husband got about 2/3 of hay baled, about 300 bales. The rest tomorrow hopefully, both hay and dogs washed.


...See your a brat like me..


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Making muffins, eating supper and going to a play tonight. I also got a new violin today. And a new guitar yesterday.  I haven't set the other eggs yet.


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Making muffins, eating supper and going to a play tonight. I also got a new violin today. And a new guitar yesterday.  I haven't set the other eggs yet.


Awesome do you play classical music?..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

My little dog Spike was shivering after her bath, so I pulled out the blow dryer and dried her. Is it weird I brush her out with my own hair brush and it doesn't bother me one bit?


----------



## chickens really

My Husband and Son play guitar too..My Husband is actually awesome as is my Son if he sits and practices..My entire family on my Mom's side play music and sing..


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My little dog Spike was shivering after her bath, so I pulled out the blow dryer and dried her. Is it weird I brush her out with my own hair brush and it doesn't bother me one bit?


Hilarious because I always blow dry Lucy with my Brush too...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Hilarious because I alwaysblow dry Lucy with my Brush too...


I knew you would get it.  ,,,


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I knew you would get it.  ,,,


Definitely twins I believe.......


----------



## chickens really

My Sons are bringing home Pizza and I will fill my face full of Pizza..Yummy!!!!


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Miss Fluffypants Spike.
> 
> View attachment 50075


She is adorable, what breed?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

We are having tacos.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> We are having tacos.


That's a word I have trouble saying right...But Yummy to eat..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> She is adorable, what breed?


She was suppose to be a rat terrier, but her mom looked Chihuahua, I'm assuming that's where her adorable coat came from. She's also Amish. 


She's my heart and soul, I can't survive without her.


----------



## Soon2Be

I made it back alive! 
My hubby is a goof and had us going in circles a few times as we were on a tandem kayak. 
My shoulders are already aching and my back is not as bad as I thought it would be. 
No pics though because - well didn't want to accidentally drop my phone, so it stayed in the car.


----------



## chickens really

She is what my Lucy is too me...My heart...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That's a word I have trouble saying right...But Yummy to eat..


How do you say it? Like Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I made it back alive!
> My hubby is a goof and had us going in circles a few times as we were on a tandem kayak.
> My shoulders are already aching and my back is not as bad as I thought it would be.
> No pics though because - well didn't want to accidentally drop my phone, so it stayed in the car.


 Cool..  I'm just glad you made it back.......


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> She was suppose to be a rat terrier, but her mom looked Chihuahua, I'm assuming that's where her adorable coat came from. She's also Amish.
> 
> 
> She's my heart and soul, I can't survive without her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50076


So cute. 
That flooring looks like something we had in our house before we installed vinyl plank flooring.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> How do you say it? Like Gordon Ramsay?


Bahahaha....I don't know but it's wrong anyways..
I can't say boat or goat right either so my kids make fun of me..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Cool..  I'm just glad you made it back.......


It was very sunny with very little shade - I was a good girl and wore my sunscreen. 
Lots of people out on the water today plus lots of drinking - lots of young people (and some older ones).
My friends said that it is less crowded on the weekdays and less booze. 
I just can't imagine being in the sun and drinking for hours.
I took my water and drank all 24oz - wishing I had more.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> So cute.
> That flooring looks like something we had in our house before we installed vinyl plank flooring.


Our cheapo vinyl flooring. It works best with dogs. I never liked wood floors, when I was growing up poor folk had wood floors and rich folk could afford wall to wall carpeting, and linoleum floors.  To this day, I can't stand wood, and tiles are too heavy and cold for this old house, and lady.


----------



## chickens really

Oh well you made it back in one piece...I would of been drinking with them.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Oh well you made it back in one piece...I would of been drinking with them.....


"Where's Shannon?"


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Wonder what badge I'll get ???
> ...........


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Our cheapo vinyl flooring. It works best with dogs. I never liked wood floors, when I was growing up poor folk had wood floors and rich folk could afford wall to wall carpeting, and linoleum floors.  To this day, I can't stand wood, and tiles are too heavy and cold for this old house, and lady.


Exactly..Well said Lisa. My Husband does flooring and my house needs new linoleum and possibly plank if affordable...


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> What can I say.... I'm fiercely loyal and I like the people here better than over there. Too many chiefs, not enough Indians and everyone is right.....


That is very true.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> "Where's Shannon?"


She's swimming with the Ducks.........


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Off to eat my tacos.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Off to eat my tacos.


Enjoy....


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Oh well you made it back in one piece...I would of been drinking with them.....


We got on a bus at the end to be shuttled back to our car. It reaked.  
All we needed was one person to ralph and I bet we all would have been ralphing.
Sorry, I'm not a drinker. I mean I am not a t-totaler either, but I believe that there is a time and place. And to be so soused in public - ugh. 
Plus, all these young people and their foulness in public....that's why I can't go out ... people get on every nerve of mine....every last one.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Off to eat my tacos.


I love tacos. Yum!


----------



## chickens really

This site is slow and I never know if someone replies or not ?


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Our cheapo vinyl flooring. It works best with dogs. I never liked wood floors, when I was growing up poor folk had wood floors and rich folk could afford wall to wall carpeting, and linoleum floors.  To this day, I can't stand wood, and tiles are too heavy and cold for this old house, and lady.


We installed the vinyl plank ourselves last year. Just faux wood. Hehe.
My vinyl floor looked very similar as that is what we had before too. In fact, I put a leftover piece in the chicken coop. It works really well in there too.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> We got on a bus at the end to be shuttled back to our car. It reaked.
> All we needed was one person to ralph and I bet we all would have been ralphing.
> Sorry, I'm not a drinker. I mean I am not a t-totaler either, but I believe that there is a time and place. And to be so soused in public - ugh.
> Plus, all these young people and their foulness in public....that's why I can't go out ... people get on every nerve of mine....every last one.


Hmmm ? Definitely not from Alberta at all..
I drink and have fun but yes young people can be extremely hard to handle at times...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Exactly..Well said Lisa. My Husband does flooring and my house needs new linoleum and possibly plank if affordable...


We installed our vinyl plank ourselves. Got it from Menards. High class flooring.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> We installed the vinyl plank ourselves last year. Just faux wood. Hehe.
> My vinyl floor looked very similar as tgat is what we had before too. In fact, I put a leftover piece in the chicken coop. It works really well in there too.


Awesome...We will do Vinyl plank in here too..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> We installed our vinyl plank ourselves. Got it from Menards. High class flooring.


Toot, toot your horn....


----------



## chickens really

I can't believe Soon we will be done our road trip ....I will return to BYC soon......


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Hmmm ? Definitely not from Alberta at all..
> I drink and have fun but yes young people can be extremely hard to handle at times...


Nope. But, when you've lived the life I have -  I know what harm alcohol can do. I might seem sweet, but my childhood was not always sweet and certain things set off triggers. Unfortunately for me one is the smell of consumed alcohol. So, regardless, I stay away from situations that I cannot control. If I had known, I wouldn't have gone.
I would like to go another time when the flow of alcohol would not be as prevalent or perhaps a place where it is forbidden on a family outing type situation.
Probably have said too much.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Toot, toot your horn....


We aren't very handy. So, yeah it was an accomplishment.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I can't believe Soon we will be done our road trip ....I will return to BYC soon......


I kind of like it here.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Nope. But, when you've lived the life I have -  I know what harm alcohol can do. I might seem sweet, but my childhood was not always sweet and certain things set off triggers. Unfortunately for me one is the smell of consumed alcohol. So, regardless, I stay away from situations that I cannot control. If I had known, I wouldn't have gone.
> I would like to go another time when the flow of alcohol would not be as prevalent or perhaps a place where it is forbidden on a family outing type situation.
> Probably have said too much.


Never said too much at all...I understand and been there and probably seen as much as you Or worse ? I don't judge I accept everything as it is..Don't ever feel a need to apologize for your life.. we all are who we are...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I kind of like it here.


Im not abandoning this thread...I'll be here daily. This is my spot for all of us..It's reserved for us...BYC is our play ground..We Roost here now......


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Never said too much at all...I understand and been there and probably seen as much as you Or worse ? I don't judge I accept everything as it is..Don't ever feel a need to apologize for your life.. we all are who we are...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> We aren't very handy. So, yeah it was an accomplishment.


Awesome...


----------



## chickens really

I'm off till morning Peeps......Enjoy your nights...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Im not abandoning this thread...I'll be here daily. This is my spot for all of us..It's reserved for us...BYC is our play ground..We Roost here now......


Bawk, bawk, bawk.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I'm off till morning Peeps......Enjoy your nights...


Night Shannon.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Definitely be yourself always...I think your great so doesn't matter what anyone thinks if we have friends that do appreciate us..
> might not always agree but we don't argue about stuff either. That's what the forum is for....






ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Making muffins, eating supper and going to a play tonight. I also got a new violin today. And a new guitar yesterday.  I haven't set the other eggs yet.


My two older sons play guitar. But they don't take lessons. Just learning from the guys at church....



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My little dog Spike was shivering after her bath, so I pulled out the blow dryer and dried her. Is it weird I brush her out with my own hair brush and it doesn't bother me one bit?


Only if it's wierd that I bought Rose and myself matching ones and when I lost mine for a few days I used hers......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> She's swimming with the Ducks.........






Soon2Be said:


> We got on a bus at the end to be shuttled back to our car. It reaked.
> All we needed was one person to ralph and I bet we all would have been ralphing.
> Sorry, I'm not a drinker. I mean I am not a t-totaler either, but I believe that there is a time and place. And to be so soused in public - ugh.
> Plus, all these young people and their foulness in public....that's why I can't go out ... people get on every nerve of mine....every last one.


People don't teach their kids manners or morals anymore and that's what we end up with. This is why we are mostly unplugged and homestead and try to teach ours the best we can. Id like to think they develop some sort of moral compass from this all as they grow.....



Soon2Be said:


> We installed the vinyl plank ourselves last year. Just faux wood. Hehe.
> My vinyl floor looked very similar as that is what we had before too. In fact, I put a leftover piece in the chicken coop. It works really well in there too.


Yes! Easier clean up!



chickens really said:


> Never said too much at all...I understand and been there and probably seen as much as you Or worse ? I don't judge I accept everything as it is..Don't ever feel a need to apologize for your life.. we all are who we are...


This is truth. We all have things in our past we have had to overcome, it's what molded us into who we are today! I love all y'all for who you are, not what you've been through!



chickens really said:


> Im not abandoning this thread...I'll be here daily. This is my spot for all of us..It's reserved for us...BYC is our play ground..We Roost here now......


Yay! New coop! Lost of room, roost poles, ventilation and nest boxes!!!!! Very comfy new digs indeed!


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> People don't teach their kids manners or morals anymore and that's what we end up with. This is why we are mostly unplugged and homestead and try to teach ours the best we can. Id like to think they develop some sort of moral compass from this all as they grow.....
> 
> 
> Yes! Easier clean up!
> 
> 
> This is truth. We all have things in our past we have had to overcome, it's what molded us into who we are today! I love all y'all for who you are, not what you've been through!
> 
> 
> Yay! New coop! Lost of room, roost poles, ventilation and nest boxes!!!!! Very comfy new digs indeed!


Do you homeschool? I homeschooled my boys up until high school. They are very well rounded individuals. 
I find schools to be a cesspool due to politics and policies these days.


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> My two older sons play guitar. But they don't take lessons. Just learning from the guys at church....
> 
> 
> Only if it's wierd that I bought Rose and myself matching ones and when I lost mine for a few days I used hers......



My oldest son taught himself to play guitar and then learned tips and tricks from others. He had his own "band". They were going to make it big.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

The chicks with Charlotte


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The chicks with Charlotte View attachment 50084View attachment 50085View attachment 50086View attachment 50087View attachment 50088View attachment 50089View attachment 50090View attachment 50091View attachment 50092


Awe. So cute!


----------



## Soon2Be

I am hanging out with a different friend today (had plans before the kayaking trip was planned). So, I am going to be gone most of the day again. Plus super tired. People tend to drain my powers. 
We will be hiking and then stuffing our faces (her bday celebration).


----------



## chickens really

Hello peeps...


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The chicks with Charlotte View attachment 50084View attachment 50085View attachment 50086View attachment 50087View attachment 50088View attachment 50089View attachment 50090View attachment 50091View attachment 50092


Oh my they are adorable little things..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I am hanging out with a different friend today (had plans before the kayaking trip was planned). So, I am going to be gone most of the day again. Plus super tired. People tend to drain my powers.
> We will be hiking and then stuffing our faces (her bday celebration).


Have fun today...I'm not sure what is planned for me today?..
Chat soon...


----------



## chickens really

Funny but Penelope's eggs and Pearls eggs are due the same day. Around July 23rd I'm thinking..


----------



## chickens really

Also Apple has gone Broody I think and sitting on about 5 eggs ?..


----------



## chickens really

@Brahma Chicken 5000 
Have you named them all yet?..I would just name them all Girls names because the Cockerels have to leave anyways..I hope you get mostly Pullets from this hatch..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> @Brahma Chicken 5000
> Have you named them all yet?..I would just name them all Girls names because the Cockerels have to leave anyways..I hope you get mostly Pullets from this hatch..


I have a few names for them. Yes they will all be given girls names.  For 6 pullets. We have Tessa, Jenny, Natalie, & Natasha so far.


----------



## chickens really

I named one Daisy after my Road trip..After a very special person that had a huge part in getting us all together for the trip to the Ghost town.......She knows who she is..


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I have a few names for them. Yes they will all be given girls names.  For 6 pullets. We have Tessa, Jenny, Natalie, & Natasha so far.


Cute...They are so adorable arnt they..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Cute...They are so adorable arnt they..


Yup they’re super cute!


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Yup they’re super cute!


They seem so much smarter when raised by Momma.. They are so busy learning how to be big Chickens..Peeping and scratching around.


----------



## chickens really

I was at the Ghost town and chatted with someone on our old thread....


----------



## Soon2Be

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> I have a few names for them. Yes they will all be given girls names.  For 6 pullets. We have Tessa, Jenny, Natalie, & Natasha so far.


Will you be keeping all of the girls?


----------



## Soon2Be

Sitting in my car waiting for my friend to show up. I am always early she is always late.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Sitting in my car waiting for my friend to show up. I am always early she is always late.


That's funny..I'm always early too so I usually sit and wait forever..


----------



## Soon2Be

Why do we do this to ourselves? Hahaha.


----------



## Soon2Be

My husband is getting old. Been doing weird things lately  I fear it is going to get worse the older he gets.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> Will you be keeping all of the girls?


Yup.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> My husband is getting old. Been doing weird things lately  I fear it is going to get worse the older he gets.


Yikes I hope it's not memory related because that could be scary..


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Why do we do this to ourselves? Hahaha.


..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Yikes I hope it's not memory related because that could be scary..


No not yet. Just being weirder than normal. This morning was due to be tired from yesterday's kayaking.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

I’m going to pick up my grandmother. I’ll catch you guys later.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> No not yet. Just being weirder than normal. This morning was due to be tired from yesterday's kayaking.


That's good....My Husband suffers from memory loss but due to an injury. ..Now that can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the day...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> That's good....My Husband suffers from memory loss but due to an injury. ..Now that can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the day...


I can understand that statement. Geesh my friend could show up any moment. She could try to be a little early.


----------



## Soon2Be

Still waiting. Now she is def late.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> I can understand that statement. Geesh mu friend could show up any moment. She could try to be. As little early.


lol..You should try being late I guess.....


----------



## Soon2Be

She's here. Ttyl!


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> She's here. Ttyl!


----------



## chickens really

I'm so bored right now and everyone is gone today...
......I guess I better get ready and do something outside....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Just popping in for a minute. Dogs to wash, and shed to organize today. Rest of the hay will be done today. Second crop is always easier.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Just popping in for a minute. Dogs to wash, and shed to organize today. Rest of the hay will be done today. Second crop is always easier.


Okay.. chat later or tomorrow?.....


----------



## chickens really

My Ducklings are chickweed eating monsters. They are growing and doing great..I sure hope for Hens in the Blacks.....My Luck both are Drakes........They will all be called Valentino..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> My Ducklings are chickweed eating monsters. They are growing and doing great..I sure hope for Hens in the Blacks.....My Luck both are Drakes........They will all be called Valentino..


So will you be keeping Dandy if you get a drake out of this batch?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> So will you be keeping Dandy if you get a drake out of this batch?


Dandy and Cadbury are going to my friends place once she gets her new Duck pen set up. I can't send him off alone because they are bonded to each other..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Dandy and Cadbury are going to my friends place once she gets her new Duck pen set up. I can't send him off alone because they are bonded to each other..


Not Cadbury! She’s blue!


----------



## chickens really

I'm almost positive this yellow Duckling is a Drake and will be white. I'm keeping him I'm thinking?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Not Cadbury! She’s blue!


I'd feel bad sending him off alone and Cadbury would be sad here alone too..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I'm almost positive this yellow Duckling is a Drake and will be white. I'm keeping him I'm thinking?


Got a picture? I thought some were cross breeds.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I'd feel bad sending him off alone and Cadbury would be sad here alone too..


That’s true. It’s for the best.


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Got a picture? I thought some were cross breeds.


I explained this to you before Aryeh..No not crosses


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> I explained this to you before Aryeh..No not crosses


Oh. I forgot. They’re your old line right?


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Oh. I forgot. They’re your old line right?


Yes......


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> Yes......


How many hatched? 6?


----------



## chickens really

My Ducklings..Pure Calls..


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

chickens really said:


> View attachment 50101
> My Ducklings..Pure Calls..


They’re gorgeous!


----------



## chickens really

See all the Valentino Ducklings.......


----------



## chickens really

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> They’re gorgeous!


Thanks so much...


----------



## Soon2Be

Very cute ducklings @chickens really. Can't wait to see how they feather.


----------



## Soon2Be

My find for the day ... love nature. We ran into one teenage girl picking wildflowers. I know I am old now. Because I was wanting to tell her to leave it as it is a nature preserve. PRESERVE.  
And in my head my classroom teacher voice was saying, "and what does preserve mean?".


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> Very cute ducklings @chickens really. Can't wait to see how they feather.


X2


----------



## Soon2Be

This is how my dog greets me when I come home ....


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

Soon2Be said:


> This is how my dog greets me when I come home ....
> View attachment 50103


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> This is how my dog greets me when I come home ....
> View attachment 50103


Your dog is cool. . Mine trip me and scratch me and act like they never seen me for a long time. I also get toys shoved up my butt, and noses stuck in my eyes,when I bend over to take off my shoes.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> My find for the day ... love nature. We ran into one teenage girl picking wildflowers. I know I am old now. Because I was wanting to tell her to leave it as it is a nature preserve. PRESERVE.
> And in my head my classroom teacher voice was saying, "and what does preserve mean?".
> View attachment 50102


Beautiful picture..I'm the brat that wants to shake or blow it away though...


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> This is how my dog greets me when I come home ....
> View attachment 50103


Cool ...


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Your dog is cool. . Mine trip me and scratch me and act like they never seen me for a long time. I also get toys shoved up my butt, and noses stuck in my eyes,when I bend over to take off my shoes.


Bahahaha........Too hilarious Mine act the same..


----------



## chickens really

Lucy smiles a real ugly smile when any of us come home..It's only her front teeth too ...


----------



## Jaime

Hi..  sorry I haven't been able to chat  Things are just really busy for me, I'm working on building 6 4x6 coops for my call ducks, i've been  trying to expanding my pig run. Need more panels   and right now my main focus is Annabelle, Gotta get ready for her calf which she's due to have in 2 weeks!    And i've been dealing with another fox, Just chased him off, Though he had one of my keets, but turned out it was just a turkey egg. This fox is really starting to get to me, He's starting to come out and attack around 12:00 pm and got my Baby, Dorthy  She's got 3 broken toes, a chunk of her side taken out, and a big rip in her skin on her chest.. She's the toughest turkey i've owned, She's still laying and acts completely normal. I just feel so bad for her since this is like her 5th attack. I've just been too stressed and tired to talk,  I'll post here and there on BYC and this site but not much.. I'll post here as soon as Annabelle starts having her calf though  See you guys around


----------



## chickens really

Jaime said:


> Hi..  sorry I haven't been able to chat  Things are just really busy for me, I'm working on building 6 4x6 coops for my call ducks, i've been  trying to expanding my pig run. Need more panels   and right now my main focus is Annabelle, Gotta get ready for her calf which she's due to have in 2 weeks!    And i've been dealing with another fox, Just chased him off, Though he had one of my keets, but turned out it was just a turkey egg. This fox is really starting to get to me, He's starting to come out and attack around 12:00 pm and got my Baby, Dorthy  She's got 3 broken toes, a chunk of her side taken out, and a big rip in her skin on her chest.. She's the toughest turkey i've owned, She's still laying and acts completely normal. I just feel so bad for her since this is like her 5th attack. I've just been too stressed and tired to talk,  I'll post here and there on BYC and this site but not much.. I'll post here as soon as Annabelle starts having her calf though  See you guys around


I just appreciate anytime you come to chat...
I'm excited for that calf to be born..
I'm back real soon on BYC so I'll be on here and BYC...


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Your dog is cool. . Mine trip me and scratch me and act like they never seen me for a long time. I also get toys shoved up my butt, and noses stuck in my eyes,when I bend over to take off my shoes.





chickens really said:


> Bahahaha........Too hilarious Mine act the same..


Yeah, I can't lie - that picture is staged. Ha. My dogs do the same. Though once a few minutes pass they are pretty good. That is when I took this pic.


----------



## Soon2Be

Jaime said:


> Hi..  sorry I haven't been able to chat  Things are just really busy for me, I'm working on building 6 4x6 coops for my call ducks, i've been  trying to expanding my pig run. Need more panels   and right now my main focus is Annabelle, Gotta get ready for her calf which she's due to have in 2 weeks!    And i've been dealing with another fox, Just chased him off, Though he had one of my keets, but turned out it was just a turkey egg. This fox is really starting to get to me, He's starting to come out and attack around 12:00 pm and got my Baby, Dorthy  She's got 3 broken toes, a chunk of her side taken out, and a big rip in her skin on her chest.. She's the toughest turkey i've owned, She's still laying and acts completely normal. I just feel so bad for her since this is like her 5th attack. I've just been too stressed and tired to talk,  I'll post here and there on BYC and this site but not much.. I'll post here as soon as Annabelle starts having her calf though  See you guys around


Oh boy. Sounds like you have a lot going on and lots of stress to deal with. Hope you get that fox taken care of soon.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Yeah, I can't lie - that picture is staged. Ha. My dogs do the same. Though once a few minutes pass they are pretty good. That is when I took this pic.


Ummm?..I kinda knew that anyways.....


----------



## chickens really

Lucy and Mutsy jump and cry and Lucy smiles and looks absolutely ridiculous.......my Big dogs pounce me and sniff like I was really gone someplace..
I guess I need to get out more?...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Ummm?..I kinda knew that anyways.....


I knew you guys knew. Ha.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Lucy and Mutsy jump and cry and Lucy smiles and looks absolutely ridiculous.......my Big dogs pounce me and sniff like I was really gone someplace..
> I guess I need to get out more?...


When I was younger we had a malamute that smiled a lot. Looked like he was going to rip your arm off.
These two smile, but they are definitely more gentle looking when they do it.


----------



## chickens really

I love Dogs....


----------



## Soon2Be

During our hike we got in about 5 miles today - round trip. Add that to yesterday's kayak trip and I am whipped. Tried to take a nap, but the dogs kept barking. Might be time for more coffee.


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> I love Dogs....


Me too! They are all so different.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> During our hike we got in about 5 miles today - round trip. Add that to yesterday's kayak trip and I am whipped. Tried to take a nap, but the dogs kept barking. Might be time for more coffee.


No need to entertain me...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> No need to entertain me...


Well nap time has passed. I will be going out soon to check on the birds, but until then I am sitting here.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

chickens really said:


> Awesome do you play classical music?..


I do. I will be very busy this week with musical stuff, so won't be on much.



Jaime said:


> Hi..  sorry I haven't been able to chat  Things are just really busy for me, I'm working on building 6 4x6 coops for my call ducks, i've been  trying to expanding my pig run. Need more panels   and right now my main focus is Annabelle, Gotta get ready for her calf which she's due to have in 2 weeks!    And i've been dealing with another fox, Just chased him off, Though he had one of my keets, but turned out it was just a turkey egg. This fox is really starting to get to me, He's starting to come out and attack around 12:00 pm and got my Baby, Dorthy  She's got 3 broken toes, a chunk of her side taken out, and a big rip in her skin on her chest.. She's the toughest turkey i've owned, She's still laying and acts completely normal. I just feel so bad for her since this is like her 5th attack. I've just been too stressed and tired to talk,  I'll post here and there on BYC and this site but not much.. I'll post here as soon as Annabelle starts having her calf though  See you guys around


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Well nap time has passed. I will be going out soon to check on the birds, but until then I am sitting here.


Alright...Did you have a real good day?..I hope so...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Alright...Did you have a real good day?..I hope so...


Yes. Did you? 
I have a fun time with my friend. She has no animals, no kids, no husband. Lol. So, we chat about everything and anything. I have known her since college.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Yes. Did you?
> I have a fun time with my friend. She has no animals, no kids, no husband. Lol. So, we chat about everything and anything. I have known her since college.


Yep my day was a day..Nothing happened..


----------



## Soon2Be

Well, I am going to go take care of my animals. They probably miss me. Haha
No they don't... I know they just want me for the food I give them. 
Ttyl!


----------



## chickens really

I'm leaving but I'll contact you all real soon..Big Hugs to you all.
It's been fun...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Lucy smiles a real ugly smile when any of us come home..It's only her front teeth too ...


I used to have a smiler, they are hilarious.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> I'm leaving but I'll contact you all real soon..Big Hugs to you all.
> It's been fun...


,,,,,,


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


>


She looks like a turkey all flared out. Very protective mom, I wouldn't mess with her.


----------



## Brahma Chicken 5000

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> She looks like a turkey all flared out. Very protective mom, I wouldn't mess with her.


She attacked the other chickens when they came near her.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> She attacked the other chickens when they came near her.


She's definitely a good mom, many bantams are. Mine will mother their kids until they are adults. The big breeds often are done after a few weeks.


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps...


----------



## chickens really

@MatthewsHomestead
I went to the old Coop today...
Come chat..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Soon2Be said:


> Do you homeschool? I homeschooled my boys up until high school. They are very well rounded individuals.
> I find schools to be a cesspool due to politics and policies these days.


I wish. But the two younger boys are my step kids and their mom is a dummy. She refuses anything that has to do with me. Even though I'm the one that potty trained and does all the haircuts and nail clippings and such. She treats them more like a possession than kids and hates that they call me mom. Oh well. I love them anyway. And I'm always being told that they look just like me. (She didn't like that either)



Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> The chicks with Charlotte View attachment 50084View attachment 50085View attachment 50086View attachment 50087View attachment 50088View attachment 50089View attachment 50090View attachment 50091View attachment 50092





chickens really said:


> Okay.. chat later or tomorrow?.....


Adorable little fluff butts!




Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


> Not Cadbury! She’s blue!


I have two blue ducks! One is a sweedish and not sure what the other is.... Probably a cross?


 





Jaime said:


> Hi..  sorry I haven't been able to chat  Things are just really busy for me, I'm working on building 6 4x6 coops for my call ducks, i've been  trying to expanding my pig run. Need more panels   and right now my main focus is Annabelle, Gotta get ready for her calf which she's due to have in 2 weeks!    And i've been dealing with another fox, Just chased him off, Though he had one of my keets, but turned out it was just a turkey egg. This fox is really starting to get to me, He's starting to come out and attack around 12:00 pm and got my Baby, Dorthy  She's got 3 broken toes, a chunk of her side taken out, and a big rip in her skin on her chest.. She's the toughest turkey i've owned, She's still laying and acts completely normal. I just feel so bad for her since this is like her 5th attack. I've just been too stressed and tired to talk,  I'll post here and there on BYC and this site but not much.. I'll post here as soon as Annabelle starts having her calf though  See you guys around


Oh no! Time to break out the .17! Congrats/good luck on the calf!!!!! Don't forget pictures! You always take super awesome ones!



Brahma Chicken 5000 said:


>


Ah! Way too awesome! She is such a good momma and they love her!i still haven't gotten pics of mine. That will be my #1 goal for the day!


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish. But the two younger boys are my step kids and their mom is a dummy. She refuses anything that has to do with me. Even though I'm the one that potty trained and does all the haircuts and nail clippings and such. She treats them more like a possession than kids and hates that they call me mom. Oh well. I love them anyway. And I'm always being told that they look just like me. (She didn't like that either)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable little fluff butts!
> 
> 
> 
> I have two blue ducks! One is a sweedish and not sure what the other is.... Probably a cross?View attachment 50116 View attachment 50117
> 
> 
> Oh no! Time to break out the .17! Congrats/good luck on the calf!!!!! Don't forget pictures! You always take super awesome ones!
> 
> 
> Ah! Way too awesome! She is such a good momma and they love her!i still haven't gotten pics of mine. That will be my #1 goal for the day!


Well. That is too bad. 
Good looking ducks!


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps...


----------



## Soon2Be




----------



## chickens really

I'll keep this thread going but I don't know if anyone will come here? .
I love these emojis..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I'm still here!


----------



## Soon2Be

I will be here, like the peacefulness.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Soon2Be said:


> I will be here, like the peacefulness.


Yes! Very laid back and easy going!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish. But the two younger boys are my step kids and their mom is a dummy. She refuses anything that has to do with me. Even though I'm the one that potty trained and does all the haircuts and nail clippings and such. She treats them more like a possession than kids and hates that they call me mom. Oh well. I love them anyway. And I'm always being told that they look just like me


All you can do is continue to love them and teach them. When they grow up they will understand. I wish some exes can put their differences aside and think only about the well being of their kids.


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead nice looking ducks! I am duck-envy! Lol

Hi everyone!  Just now have some time to catch up a little here. I am Rolling Acres from upstate New York. I currently only have 1 hen left and I have  4 Red Devon cattle.
I'm looking at chicks at the moment, need to "replenish". I loss one of my hens a few days ago, now only have one.


----------



## chickens really

Howdy ...I'm here.....
I just spotted a huge wasp nest in the pine tree above my Ducks pen....Its as big as my head..
I'll have to get rid of it soon....


----------



## chickens really

RollingAcres said:


> @MatthewsHomestead nice looking ducks! I am duck-envy! Lol
> 
> Hi everyone!  Just now have some time to catch up a little here. I am Rolling Acres from upstate New York. I currently only have 1 hen left and I have  4 Red Devon cattle.
> I'm looking at chicks at the moment, need to "replenish". I loss one of my hens a few days ago, now only have one.


Hello..I'm Shannon..Welcome to our chats..
What kind are you planning to get?..


----------



## RollingAcres

chickens really said:


> Hello..I'm Shannon..Welcome to our chats..
> What kind are you planning to get?..


Hi Shannon, thank you for the welcome.
I'm planning on getting some Wyandotte, Leghorn and Cuckoo Maran. I also want another easter egger but I'm not paying high price on that.


----------



## chickens really

RollingAcres said:


> Hi Shannon, thank you for the welcome.
> I'm planning on getting some Wyandotte, Leghorn and Cuckoo Maran. I also want another easter egger but I'm not paying high price on that.


Neat, Brown Leghorns ? I had both but liked the Brown best.
When are you getting the Chicks? I have a Hen setting eggs. My Hens are Orpington and my Rooster is a Brahma/Ameruacana cross.
They make really nice Chicks...


----------



## chickens really

Morning Peeps...


----------



## RollingAcres

Yes a brown leghorn. I'd like to get the chicks as soon as I can so they have time to grow before it gets too cold up here. Plus my lone hen seems quite lonely.


----------



## chickens really

That will be great..Your not a Duck person?..They are not for everyone that's for sure...... I adore the little buggers..


----------



## chickens really

@RollingAcres 
The other two breeds you mentioned I have never had...I don't know anything about those breeds of Chickens.
Have you had them before?...


----------



## RollingAcres

chickens really said:


> That will be great..Your not a Duck person?..They are not for everyone that's for sure...... I adore the little buggers..


Who's not a duck person?


----------



## chickens really

RollingAcres said:


> Who's not a duck person?


You have Ducks too?...Awesome..


----------



## RollingAcres

chickens really said:


> @RollingAcres
> The other two breeds you mentioned I have never had...I don't know anything about those breeds of Chickens.
> Have you had them before?...


I actually know nothing about any of them. 

So here's my chicken history...3 years ago when we bought our house, the chicken coop "came" with the house. So for mother's day my step daughter gave me an assortment of chicks. The chicks came from someone she knows but unknown breeds. I knew I had a Barred Rock, Easter Egger and I think Rhode island red. Out of the 8 she gave me only 2 were hens. Anyways, the roos were long gone and I have had the 2 hens since.
Martini was a black Easter egger and she was a good layer until a few days ago when something got her.
Sweetheart is my brown hen who used to lay brown eggs but had stopped for quite a while now, not sure why.


----------



## RollingAcres

chickens really said:


> You have Ducks too?...Awesome..


I don't yet but want to get some. Maybe next year.


----------



## chickens really

RollingAcres said:


> I actually know nothing about any of them.
> 
> So here's my chicken history...3 years ago when we bought our house, the chicken coop "came" with the house. So for mother's day my step daughter gave me an assortment of chicks. The chicks came from someone she knows but unknown breeds. I knew I had a Barred Rock, Easter Egger and I think Rhode island red. Out of the 8 she gave me only 2 were hens. Anyways, the roos were long gone and I have had the 2 hens since.
> Martini was a black Easter egger and she was a good layer until a few days ago when something got her.
> Sweetheart is my brown hen who used to lay brown eggs but had stopped for quite a while now, not sure why.


Oh..Neat story..Possibly just a bit stressed..


----------



## chickens really

RollingAcres said:


> I don't yet but want to get some. Maybe next year.


I'm addicted to Call Ducks..Love them..


----------



## RollingAcres

What are Call Ducks? Are they noisy?


----------



## chickens really

RollingAcres said:


> What are Call Ducks? Are they noisy?


Call Ducks are a Small Bantam breed of Duck..Yes the Hens can be noisy when they want to be....


----------



## chickens really




----------



## chickens really

I say they Quack and they Quack and they Quack, Quack, Quack .....


----------



## RollingAcres

They are cute!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Howdy ...I'm here.....
> I just spotted a huge wasp nest in the pine tree above my Ducks pen....Its as big as my head..
> I'll have to get rid of it soon....


Ah! 



RollingAcres said:


> Hi Shannon, thank you for the welcome.
> I'm planning on getting some Wyandotte, Leghorn and Cuckoo Maran. I also want another easter egger but I'm not paying high price on that.


I have an Amerecauna you can have! Once you have a roo they will lay you EE eggs!  EEs are gorgeous!!!! Thinking about putting my Amerecauna roo with my Jubilee Orpington to see what colors/patterns I get.

On the ducks, I remember you saying you needed something that was a more quiet breed (hence the Muscovy Convo).... My Rouens are the quietest I have. Their talk is more muted and they don't actually quack much. They are the standard size or domesticated breed of Mallard. Shannon's calls are amazing! If and when you get into ducks you will fall in love! They are soooo entertaining!


----------



## RollingAcres

Here's my lone hen. What breed do you think she looks like?


----------



## Soon2Be

RollingAcres said:


> Here's my lone hen. What breed do you think she looks like?
> View attachment 50168 View attachment 50169


She's pretty. Maybe some brahma mixed with Rhode island red? 
@Brahma Chicken 5000 what do you think?


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you. She's healthy looking and plump but she doesn't lay eggs anymore, she's only 3 years old.


----------



## Soon2Be

RollingAcres said:


> Thank you. She's healthy looking and plump but she doesn't lay eggs anymore, she's only 3 years old.


My brahma is 3.  She lays once every two days. I don't know what is normal for them though.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

RollingAcres said:


> Here's my lone hen. What breed do you think she looks like?
> View attachment 50168 View attachment 50169


Looks like a hatchery RIR. Pretty hen.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Looks like a hatchery RIR. Pretty hen.


I didn't know if the RIR had the neck feathers like that.


----------



## chickens really

I would also say a RIR..
She looks healthy..


----------



## chickens really

Good morning Peeps...


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Could be a dixie rainbow, also.


----------



## chickens really

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Could be a dixie rainbow, also.


Never heard of that breed......


----------



## RollingAcres

Me neither


----------



## Soon2Be

I just looked up dixie rainbow, it does look like one of them on this website. 
https://www.thechickhatchery.com/product/dixie-rainbow/?v=7516fd43adaa


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Took car for oil change today. Need to go back next week Thursday for back shocks and a tire valve stem and sensor. Next week is gonna be busy on Wednesday and Thursday. 

I'm gonna need to use one of our trucks on Thursday. Big decision, drive the big expensive F-150 I haven't ever drove, or the crappy little ranger with the catchy transmission to take the old dog to get her teeth cleaned.


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Took car for oil change today. Need to go back next week Thursday for back shocks and a tire valve stem and sensor. Next week is gonna be busy on Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> I'm gonna need to use one of our trucks on Thursday. Big decision, drive the big expensive F-150 I haven't ever drove, or the crappy little ranger with the catchy transmission to take the old dog to get her teeth cleaned.


Decisions decisions.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Decisions decisions.


It could be a life or death decision. ,,,,,


----------



## Soon2Be

We have an f-150. Drives so well, I didn't realize I was doing 65 on a back road. Oops.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Could be a dixie rainbow, also.


See I was thinking it was something like that. They are a RIR cross between usually leghorns or another similar breed.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> We have an f-150. Drives so well, I didn't realize I was doing 65 on a back road. Oops.....


I'm gonna try the big truck, probably tomorrow. Driving it and getting dogs into it. The ranger scares me. 

I usually drive my Mazda. She's a quick little car where the speed gets away from me too. It's a 10 year old car with 28,000 miles on it. We bought it new. I never go anywhere.


----------



## Soon2Be

A cream puff!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> A cream puff!


What's a cream puff? My little car?


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> What's a cream puff? My little car?


That's what my hubby calls a cream puff car - an older car with low miles. Generally, it is well taken care of too.


----------



## chickens really

Howdy Peeps...
Sorry I'm slacking over here.....


----------



## chickens really

@MatthewsHomestead 
Your never replying on the other thread ..Don't like that place?..I'll come here to chat if you like?..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> That's what my hubby calls a cream puff car - an older car with low miles. Generally, it is well taken care of too.


It's not too bad. Hound dog scratched up the hood the first week we had it. Otherwise it just needs a good vacuuming.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I got kicked off BYC again with the bad gateway.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Recently I'm getting more adds on here. It seemed to happen after my post count got higher. I think it's the old bait and switch.


----------



## chickens really

lol...Your funny...


----------



## chickens really

I love these emojis here...this is Lisa.. this is me..
lol..


----------



## chickens really

Too funny but neither could get the Ball. Bindi will not dunk her nose in the pool..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

My dog Frankie is a chronic dunker in the pool. She does a dip with her nose.

Husband needs me to go point out plants that are weeds or plants where he's working. Oh poo, I guess I gotta go out for a while. Some days I wish he would just relax like a normal person.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I love the emojis too.  this is definitely me.


----------



## chickens really

Okay....Tootles....
Wilson loves getting rocks from the kiddie pool. He dives right in. At the river we toss small rocks and he brings us back bigger ones..


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I'm getting called now, I gotta go for a bit. Catch you later.  and your dogs look good.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Taa taa to your toodles.


----------



## chickens really

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Taa taa to your toodles.


..Taa taas are boobs I think?...
Boobs to you too..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My dog Frankie is a chronic dunker in the pool. She does a dip with her nose.
> 
> Husband needs me to go point out plants that are weeds or plants where he's working. Oh poo, I guess I gotta go out for a while. Some days I wish he would just relax like a normal person.


Now you definitely sound like me and my old man!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I've just been enjoying from the sidelines. It's been a bad week for me. But.... I have a buyer for my trio of ducklings. And a friend came and picked up a chick. Don't normally let just one go. She had only 1 out of 5 hatch and needed a buddy for it to grow up with.


----------



## chickens really

These eggs are due to hatch now on the 19th. I'm thinking I'll give them to Blossom and first see if I can get her to accept a nest of chicken eggs and then get her to hatch these in my incubator. 
Would be simple if it all goes as planned..
Other than that she is setting with Apple. Not a good outcome


----------



## chickens really

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I've just been enjoying from the sidelines. It's been a bad week for me. But.... I have a buyer for my trio of ducklings. And a friend came and picked up a chick. Don't normally let just one go. She had only 1 out of 5 hatch and needed a buddy for it to grow up with.


Sorry your having a bad week...


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 50266 View attachment 50267 View attachment 50268 Too funny but neither could get the Ball. Bindi will not dunk her nose in the pool..


So sweet. Love your dogs!


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> View attachment 50266 View attachment 50267 View attachment 50268 Too funny but neither could get the Ball. Bindi will not dunk her nose in the pool..


Just realized the purple ball. My dogs love those balls. Just soft enough and squishy enough.


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Just realized the purple ball. My dogs love those balls. Just soft enough and squishy enough.


This one is bacon scented and smells terrible..
Rotten carcass I think......


----------



## Soon2Be

Ok, so, I have got these encyclopedias - an old set that my dad bought for me when I graduated high school. (Yes, I am that old). @Brahma Chicken 5000 is probably like what is an encyclopedia? 
Anyway, hubby wants to throw them out, I want to keep them. He says they are no use to anyone - outdated, blah, blah, blah. They are really worthless as far as the value. But, my dad basically had no money when he got them. 
So, I told dh that I would let them go if I can have any animal or a change in set up in my run/houses, etc.  
So .... What shall I do? Get a donkey? (Joking, maybe) Lol. More ducks? More chickens? More chickens and ducks?  Bigger run? <---- that would probably have to happen if I get a new animal. 
Keep the encyclopedias? Ha. The easiest to do actually. He said sure, but I don't think he thinks I am serious. 
Maybe I am and maybe I am not.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

chickens really said:


> Sorry your having a bad week...


Thanks. It's been crazy. It's been hard. Full of ups and downs. But I have good news!

Sassy is broody!!!!



Soon2Be said:


> Ok, so, I have got these encyclopedias - an old set that my dad bought for me when I graduated high school. (Yes, I am that old). @Brahma Chicken 5000 is probably like what is an encyclopedia?
> Anyway, hubby wants to throw them out, I want to keep them. He says they are no use to anyone - outdated, blah, blah, blah. They are really worthless as far as the value. But, my dad basically had no money when he got them.
> So, I told dh that I would let them go if I can have any animal or a change in set up in my run/houses, etc.
> So .... What shall I do? Get a donkey? (Joking, maybe) Lol. More ducks? More chickens? More chickens and ducks?  Bigger run? <---- that would probably have to happen if I get a new animal.
> Keep the encyclopedias? Ha. The easiest to do actually. He said sure, but I don't think he thinks I am serious.
> Maybe I am and maybe I am not.


Yep. That sounds like me too! Haha


----------



## chickens really

Soon2Be said:


> Ok, so, I have got these encyclopedias - an old set that my dad bought for me when I graduated high school. (Yes, I am that old). @Brahma Chicken 5000 is probably like what is an encyclopedia?
> Anyway, hubby wants to throw them out, I want to keep them. He says they are no use to anyone - outdated, blah, blah, blah. They are really worthless as far as the value. But, my dad basically had no money when he got them.
> So, I told dh that I would let them go if I can have any animal or a change in set up in my run/houses, etc.
> So .... What shall I do? Get a donkey? (Joking, maybe) Lol. More ducks? More chickens? More chickens and ducks?  Bigger run? <---- that would probably have to happen if I get a new animal.
> Keep the encyclopedias? Ha. The easiest to do actually. He said sure, but I don't think he thinks I am serious.
> Maybe I am and maybe I am not.


Awesome...Get Call Ducks..


----------



## chickens really

Well we are here for poops and giggles..


----------



## Soon2Be

chickens really said:


> Awesome...Get Call Ducks..


Yes, on my wish list. But, do you think if I get calls that I would have to separate them from the muscovies?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> ..Taa taas are boobs I think?...
> Boobs to you too..


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,back at ya.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Ok, so, I have got these encyclopedias - an old set that my dad bought for me when I graduated high school. (Yes, I am that old). @Brahma Chicken 5000 is probably like what is an encyclopedia?
> Anyway, hubby wants to throw them out, I want to keep them. He says they are no use to anyone - outdated, blah, blah, blah. They are really worthless as far as the value. But, my dad basically had no money when he got them.
> So, I told dh that I would let them go if I can have any animal or a change in set up in my run/houses, etc.
> So .... What shall I do? Get a donkey? (Joking, maybe) Lol. More ducks? More chickens? More chickens and ducks?  Bigger run? <---- that would probably have to happen if I get a new animal.
> Keep the encyclopedias? Ha. The easiest to do actually. He said sure, but I don't think he thinks I am serious.
> Maybe I am and maybe I am not.


My husband knows better than to make such a deal with me.  I make him keep his promises.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Yes, on my wish list. But, do you think if I get calls that I would have to separate them from the muscovies?


Calls are noisy quackers, probably could out maneuver a muscovy.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I think I missed something because I didn't see the taa TaaS comment......


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My husband knows better than to make such a deal with me.  I make him keep his promises.


Well now he says I can keep the encyclopedias.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

chickens really said:


> Okay....Tootles....
> Wilson loves getting rocks from the kiddie pool. He dives right in. At the river we toss small rocks and he brings us back bigger ones..





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Taa taa to your toodles.





MatthewsHomestead said:


> I think I missed something because I didn't see the taa TaaS comment......


----------



## chickens really

Howdy Peeps.......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Howdy back cowpokes.


----------



## Soon2Be

Insanity some other places. it is a good thing that I kept myself busy most of the day.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> Insanity some other places. it is a good thing that I kept myself busy most of the day.


Where are you finding your insanity?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

@oldhenlikesdogs  what should I offer for this breeding pair of lionheads?


lady is looking to rehome and wants them to go together BC they are bonded. Just not sure what the value is. She said make an offer.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> @oldhenlikesdogs  what should I offer for this breeding pair of lionheads?View attachment 50323lady is looking to rehome and wants them to go together BC they are bonded. Just not sure what the value is. She said make an offer.....


I paid 30 for my lionheads, guy says they can sell for more. I guess it depends on your regional market. I might start at 25-30 each and see what she says. One lady on here says they can sell for as much as 100 each.

They are a nice looking pair. Usually intact rabbits don't really bond, they are opportunistic breeders, and adults can and will fight.  Are they fixed? Just babies yet?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I paid 30 for my lionheads, guy says they can sell for more. I guess it depends on your regional market. I might start at 25-30 each and see what she says. One lady on here says they can sell for as much as 100 each.
> 
> They are a nice looking pair. Usually intact rabbits don't really bond, they are opportunistic breeders, and adults can and will fight.  Are they fixed? Just babies yet?


Pic is from when they were still young. She said they are about 10 months now. Intact. They are unrelated but grew up in the same colony and later the same pen together. Eventually they were separated but are still side by side. I'll look it up and see what kind of local prices I can find. You are such a big help!!!!!


----------



## Soon2Be

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Where are you finding your insanity?


On other boards. I just am the type of person that says what they mean. So, no beating around the bush.
An example:
If someone tells me they let their animals out in the morning and one was missing - I will respond to find the breach. Then, they come back and say - oh there is no breach - they were missing when I rounded them up the night before.
That is not the same thing .... My response in my head... what the? Why not say that at the beginning?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Pic is from when they were still young. She said they are about 10 months now. Intact. They are unrelated but grew up in the same colony and later the same pen together. Eventually they were separated but are still side by side. I'll look it up and see what kind of local prices I can find. You are such a big help!!!!!


I will forward to new pictures if you decide to get them.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Soon2Be said:


> On other boards. I just am the type of person that says what they mean. So, no beating around the bush.
> An example:
> If someone tells me they let their animals out in the morning and one was missing - I will respond to find the breach. Then, they come back and say - oh there is no breach - they were missing when I rounded them up the night before.
> That is not the same thing .... My response in my head... what the? Why not say that at the beginning?


People are definitely frustrating. I understand my dogs better than people.  I enjoy folks who ask for help than get offended by some suggestions.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I definitely want to. Would be nice to raise some rabbits to enjoy not just eat. My current stock are meat bunnies....... Seems like a good pet market around here to breed them once maybe twice a year depending on what size litters they have.....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I definitely want to. Would be nice to raise some rabbits to enjoy not just eat. My current stock are meat bunnies....... Seems like a good pet market around here to breed them once maybe twice a year depending on what size litters they have.....


Bunny market seems better in the spring. In the fall I see people trying to get rid of all those bunnies on Craigslist here. Must be a lot of bunny remorse in the fall. Of course generally those cute spring bunnies are sexually maturing, and they can get a bit nasty for a bit before calming down again. So that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes. This is definitely something for me to keep in mind...


----------



## RollingAcres

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> People are definitely frustrating. I understand my dogs better than people.  I enjoy folks who ask for help than get offended by some suggestions.


I agree! If you don't like someone's suggestions then just politely say thank you and move on instead of getting offended.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> I agree! If you don't like someone's suggestions then just politely say thank you and move on instead of getting offended.


My favorite is when you ask for advice on one thing, and people try to turn it into another, when you explain better details they attack you. I've had people tell me I don't know how to hatch just because I have a new bator I'm getting used to...... Even though I've been hatching for years now. Crazy people! I just tell them thank you and ignore the rest of their comments.


----------



## RollingAcres

Everyone need to start some where. Being new at something doesn't mean you don't know how to or will fail. Yes you might fail but let that be a learning experience.
Those people forget that at one point in life they were beginners as well!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

RollingAcres said:


> Everyone need to start some where. Being new at something doesn't mean you don't know how to or will fail. Yes you might fail but let that be a learning experience.
> Those people forget that at one point in life they were beginners as well!


I fail a lot. I try to keep people from making my same stupid mistakes, but often they have to learn themselves I guess.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

You help to keep me from some!!!!!


----------



## Soon2Be

Hello.  everyone must have had a busy day today.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Both I and the dog had doctors appointments.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Y'all are slacking.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Y'all are slacking.


Yes we have been.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh ugh..... These rabbit hutches are NEVER going to get done it seems.......


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh ugh..... These rabbit hutches are NEVER going to get done it seems.......


Hutches always seem to take longer than they should.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well now that I need to separate the babies and we have the new buck my hubbs is ready to take on some projects.... I finally have help!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well now that I need to separate the babies and we have the new buck my hubbs is ready to take on some projects.... I finally have help!


That's good. My husband does most my work these days.


----------



## RollingAcres

I need to start building a small cage for the chicks before I order them. I haven't order any yet because I don't want to order and not have enough time to get the cage done. I'm planning on leaving the cage in the coop. It's warm enough right now for them to be outside.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> That's good. My husband does most my work these days.


Mine typically builds things at his height and forgets that I'm short. I do have to reign him in sometimes! Lol



RollingAcres said:


> I need to start building a small cage for the chicks before I order them. I haven't order any yet because I don't want to order and not have enough time to get the cage done. I'm planning on leaving the cage in the coop. It's warm enough right now for them to be outside.


Sounds like a plan! What kind of chicks are you getting?


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Sounds like a plan! What kind of chicks are you getting?


I'd like one that lays white eggs, one that lays chocolate eggs. So here's what I've picked out: Light Brown Leghorn for the white eggs, Silver Cuckoo Maran for the chocolate eggs. My son was looking up the chicks with me and he insisted that he wanted a Columbian Wyandotte, so I'm getting that. Then I think I'll select one from "mystery" chick just to see what I get. I really would like another EE but they are all out until 8/20, that might be a little late.

So far I've been looking at My Pet Chicken and Meyer Hatchery websites. I haven't decided which one I'm ordering from yet. This will be my first time order chicks via a hatchery.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I've heard good things about MPC. I've never ordered though. I've always had a private breeder. Ill have F1 EEs next year, could send you some hatching eggs if you want to try your hand at it.....


----------



## RollingAcres

That sounds good.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I've used MPC exclusively for the past 10 years and have been happy with them and their birds.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all!
Good to know @oldhenlikesdogs !


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Good Afternoon back.  I am not a morning person.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Wow. . y'all dusted this place off good didn't cha


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Wow. . y'all dusted this place off good didn't cha


Yeah for a bit but now everyone left again. So dust is piling up again. ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Yeah for a bit but now everyone left again. So dust is piling up again. ,,,,,,,,,,


This is more or less our "cabin at the lake" where we retreat for vacations! like all cabins, you have to dust them out and stock the pantries once in a while!


----------



## chickens really

I'm here to dust the place...
...Pretty dusty too...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes it is!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Another summer vacation? 
It's that time of year I guess


----------



## chickens really

I love holidays...Gives you time away from all the craziness. 
... I'm sure lots of people need a Holiday..


----------



## chickens really

@Duckfarmerpa1
Hello..
I'm here..👍❤️🐐


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hi there dear friend!!  Glad to see you made it!!  I’ve been quite busy today.  Just getting to sit down...and eat lunch.  Most of us make a journal, then we get to tell about our farms.  Everyone reads and gives advice/input.  It’s also a great way for everyone to get to know each other....as you know..mine is C&DFarming...oh what a life!!    I like it?  Some days...no, I get great advice!  Couldn’t do this without these these people!!


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi there dear friend!!  Glad to see you made it!!  I’ve been quite busy today.  Just getting to sit down...and eat lunch.  Most of us make a journal, then we get to tell about our farms.  Everyone reads and gives advice/input.  It’s also a great way for everyone to get to know each other....as you know..mine is C&DFarming...oh what a life!!    I like it?  Some days...no, I get great advice!  Couldn’t do this without these these people!!


Hello..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

That’s it?  Just hello?  Lol...I know you better than that!  get out there and introduce yourself!!  Then make a journal and show everyone the real you !!


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s it?  Just hello?  Lol...I know you better than that!  get out there and introduce yourself!!  Then make a journal and show everyone the real you !!


No...I won't make a journal although I have enjoyed all the goat information I've read here..👍


----------



## DougDilman

How are your duckos and goaties doing?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Thanks @DougDilman , weve got to get her to open up!!  I know her and she is great, just being a tad shy on here!


----------



## chickens really

I'm not shy..I don't have much to say? 
Hope you have a good day..👍


----------



## DougDilman




----------



## MysteryChicken

Hello.


----------



## chickens really

@MysteryChicken 
How are you doing today?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Hello.


Hi!


----------



## chickens really

Today is my Birthday 🎁..😳


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> @MysteryChicken
> How are you doing today?


Great, gotta pick some chick feed today. The turkeys, & guineas are bottomless pits.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Today is my Birthday 🎁..😳


It is? Happy birthday.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Great, gotta pick some chick feed today. The turkeys, & guineas are bottomless pits.


They eat lots?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> It is? Happy birthday.


Yes and thanks 👍


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> They eat lots?


They empty their feeders, yes they have two, within about an hour.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Yes and thanks 👍


You're Welcome.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> They empty their feeders, yes they have two, within about an hour.


Holy smokes! That’s amazing!


----------



## chickens really

I won’t be getting any of those birds. Mine are plenty for me.


----------



## chickens really

My outside tap froze so I’m hauling water from the bathtub to water my Birds and goats! That’s a pain in the butt!


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Holy smokes! That’s amazing!


It's crazy.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I won’t be getting any of those birds. Mine are plenty for me.


Sounds good.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> My outside tap froze so I’m hauling water from the bathtub to water my Birds and goats! That’s a pain in the butt!


Sounds like a pain in the butt.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Sounds like a pain in the butt.


Definitely..Oh well. Nothing I can do..😳


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Definitely..Oh well. Nothing I can do..😳


True, but once your weather finally warms up you shouldn't have to worry about frozen stuff.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> True, but once your weather finally warms up you shouldn't have to worry about frozen stuff.


Next week I’m sure it will get thawed again..


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Next week I’m sure it will get thawed again..


That's good.


----------



## chickens really

I am letting the puppies out to run around today. It will be their first time out to explore my livingroom..❤️🐶🐶🐶🐶
They are so adorable too..


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I am letting the puppies out to run around today. It will be their first time out to explore my livingroom..❤🐶🐶🐶🐶
> They are so adorable too..


They will certainly love that.


----------



## MysteryChicken

I'm gonna be leaving too my grandpa's soon.


----------



## chickens really

How are your chicks doing?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> I'm gonna be leaving too my grandpa's soon.


Alright talk soon.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> How are your chicks doing?


The one's I ordered?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Alright talk soon.


We can still talk a few minutes longer.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> The one's I ordered?


All of them...


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> All of them...


I'll let you know when we get back.


----------



## chickens really

@TwoCrows 
@oldhenlikesdogs 
Hello..😘


----------



## MysteryChicken

Gotta pack up the peeps, & get ready to go.


----------



## DougDilman

Hey there mystery chicken! 

Hapoy birthday @chickens really


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> Hey there mystery chicken!
> 
> Hapoy birthday @chickens really


Why are you posting to me? I am curious?


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> Why are you posting to me? I am curious?


Because i like your posts, we dont always agree but that makes it more interesting


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Hey there mystery chicken!
> 
> Hapoy birthday @chickens really


Hello.


----------



## MysteryChicken

I'm back.
I moved my older chicks outside finally. I put them in the small coop with the Broodies where they'll be warm overnight.

I have a few chicks not doing so great. Two Sumatras, & a Barred Rock are acting I'll so I'm giving them a vitemin boost.


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> I'm back.
> I moved my older chicks outside finally. I put them in the small coop with the Broodies where they'll be warm overnight.
> 
> I have a few chicks not doing so great. Two Sumatras, & a Barred Rock are acting I'll so I'm giving them a vitemin boost.



Were they excited? Mine get bouncy when they move to a bigger home

I hope you chickens get better . Anything you can describe about their illness?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> I'm back.
> I moved my older chicks outside finally. I put them in the small coop with the Broodies where they'll be warm overnight.
> 
> I have a few chicks not doing so great. Two Sumatras, & a Barred Rock are acting I'll so I'm giving them a vitemin boost.


What’s wrong?


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Were they excited? Mine get bouncy when they move to a bigger home
> 
> I hope you chickens get better . Anything you can describe about their illness?


The older chicks weren't happy they were moving.

Just weak, droopy, lethargic, & wanting too stay under the heating plate. I got them to drink some vitamin water by dipping their beaks.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> What’s wrong?


Just posted what's wrong with the peeps.


----------



## chickens really

Trimmed all the puppies toe nails today. They did good. ❤️


----------



## DougDilman

Awe  

Your feeding a quality chick starter?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> The older chicks weren't happy they were moving.
> 
> Just weak, droopy, lethargic, & wanting too stay under the heating plate. I got them to drink some vitamin water by dipping their beaks.


Oh. Got cold I think?..They should bounce back.


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Awe
> 
> Your feeding a quality chick starter?


Yes, Dumor 24%. 
Chicks were just delivered yesterday.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Oh. Got cold I think?..They should bounce back.


Hopefully.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Trimmed all the puppies toe nails today. They did good. ❤


Did they enjoy it?😄


----------



## MysteryChicken

Gonna clean out the incubator. Next to hatch is the Malay eggs, & a couple weird eggs.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Did they enjoy it?😄


Nope! They all went back to bed to sleep off the torture! 😂


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Nope! They all went back to bed to sleep off the torture! 😂


My dogs hate to get their nails trimmed.


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> Yes, Dumor 24%.
> Chicks were just delivered yesterday.


Ooh


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> My dogs hate to get their nails trimmed.


All of them do! Not a fun time..


----------



## chickens really

It must be hard because you don’t live at the same place as the birds. I wish you all the best..


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> Because i like your posts, we dont always agree but that makes it more interesting


Well I’m not here to argue so I hope you can get along with me?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> All of them do! Not a fun time..


My dad's dog will try to bite my face off if I even try to clip his claws.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> It must be hard because you don’t live at the same place as the birds. I wish you all the best..


It's alittle bit of a challenge, but I'm managing it as best as I can.


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Ooh


Yep.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> My dad's dog will try to bite my face off if I even try to clip his claws.


I had a chihuahua like that! 😂😳


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> Well I’m not here to argue so I hope you can get along with me?


Mabye, probably


----------



## DougDilman

How come you quit posting to BYC?


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> How come you quit posting to BYC?


----------



## DougDilman

You are getting sheep?


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> You are getting sheep?


15 next week. 🤣


----------



## chickens really

My puppies today..😘🐶


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> 15 next week. 🤣


i just have no clue what that means


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I had a chihuahua like that! 😂😳


Yeah, it's annoying.


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> i just have no clue what that means


Kidding! No! No sheep


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> My puppies today..😘🐶View attachment 71915View attachment 71916View attachment 71917View attachment 71918View attachment 71915View attachment 71916View attachment 71917View attachment 71918


They're looking nice.


----------



## MysteryChicken

Got the incubator all cleaned out, & heating up.


----------



## DougDilman

So you just quit byc?


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> So you just quit byc?


Why do I gotta say? Personal reasons. Please don’t ask or feel like I should answer..👍


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Got the incubator all cleaned out, & heating up.


Best wishes again for a successful hatching month..❤️


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Best wishes again for a successful hatching month..❤


Thank you. I created a very interesting hatching thread on BYC.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Thank you. I created a very interesting hatching thread on BYC.


Good luck to ya with that too..👏


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> Why do I gotta say? Personal reasons. Please don’t ask or feel like I should answer..👍


Okay whatever


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> Thank you. I created a very interesting hatching thread on BYC.


Awesome i will check it out!


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Good luck to ya with that too..👏


Gonna attempt too hatch a fairy egg.


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> Gonna attempt too hatch a fairy egg.


Teeny tiny chick!
Most fairy eggs dont have a yolk


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Teeny tiny chick!
> Most fairy eggs dont have a yolk


This one does. This is the second fairy egg I got from the banty coop since 3 weeks ago. That one had a yolk also.


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> This one does. This is the second fairy egg I got from the banty coop since 3 weeks ago. That one had a yolk also.


Nice!


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Nice!


Yep.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Gonna attempt too hatch a fairy egg.


Don’t bother..😂


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> Don’t bother..😂


It wont hurt anything!

if it doesnt start developing take it out so it doesnt rot and explode


----------



## chickens really

Misty definitely do as ya want. Just don’t expect it to actually hatch.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Don’t bother..😂


Hey, it's for fun, I'll update you on how it goes.


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> It wont hurt anything!
> 
> if it doesnt start developing take it out so it doesnt rot and explode


Yep, I know that.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Misty definitely do as ya want. Just don’t expect it to actually hatch.


My dad had the idea, it sounded like a neat experiment.


----------



## MysteryChicken

I hope the chicks I moved outside are doing alright. It's a chilly night, 31°F.


----------



## chickens really

-19C here tonight. I’d have chicklets in the morning here.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> -19C here tonight. I’d have chicklets in the morning here.


So you have a chilly night too.

Do you think all their body heat, plus the broodies body heat will be enough to keep them warm in the small coop?

I had no idea it was supposed to get this cold tonight.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> So you have a chilly night too.
> 
> Do you think all their body heat, plus the broodies body heat will be enough to keep them warm in the small coop?
> 
> I had no idea it was supposed to get this cold tonight.


I hope they do okay? I can’t say Misty?


----------



## chickens really

I never got Bonnie moved. Too cold today. I’ll do it tomorrow.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I hope they do okay? I can’t say Misty?


Okay. I guess I'll find out when we go over tomorrow.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I never got Bonnie moved. Too cold today. I’ll do it tomorrow.


Okay, tomorrow might be a better day.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Okay. I guess I'll find out when we go over tomorrow.


Don’t worry too much. You have them in with adults? I don’t know what you meant?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Don’t worry too much. You have them in with adults? I don’t know what you meant?


Okay.
I have them in with my broody silkie hens.
I was asking if all of their body heats combined, will be warm enough.


----------



## DougDilman

How are your chickens today?


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> How are your chickens today?


Not sure yet, we leave around 1:00pm-ish, that's when my dad gets off work. Will notify after we check the birds.


----------



## chickens really

I hope everything is fine with your chicks when you go check on them.
I look forward to your update later. 👍❤️🐥


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I hope everything is fine with your chicks when you go check on them.
> I look forward to hearing your update later. 👍❤🐥


Thank you. Yes, I will definatly give you an update on the peeps.


----------



## chickens really

It's funny how the Ducks don't mind the cold weather and the chickens definitely hate it. My Ducks are outside eating and the chickens are locked up in the Coop.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> It's funny how the Ducks don't mind the cold weather and the chickens definitely hate it. My Ducks are outside eating and the chickens are locked up in the Coop.


Ducks have no blood vessels in their legs, or feet, so they can't feel the cold.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Ducks have no blood vessels in their legs, or feet, so they can't feel the cold.


They definitely get cold feet. They hold them up into their feathers.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> They definitely get cold feet. They hold them up into their feathers.


Are you sure they aren't just resting their feet when they do that? 
I've never heard of a duck with cold feet.😆


----------



## DougDilman

Ohyeah they do that when they get cold feet


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Are you sure they aren't just resting their feet when they do that?
> I've never heard of a duck with cold feet.😆


They have nerves in their feet. They have blood flowing through the feet. They can freeze their feet off.


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> Ohyeah they do that when they get cold feet


What animals do you have?


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> What animals do you have?


The ducks, Mixes, an appleyard and some pekins

and the big mamma and 2 babies


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> The ducks, Mixes, an appleyard and some pekins
> 
> and the big mamma and 2 babiesView attachment 71947View attachment 71948View attachment 71949


Cute goats 👍❤️🐐🐐🐐


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> Cute goats 👍❤🐐🐐🐐


Thank you, ive seen some pictures of yours, But they must be getting big now


----------



## DougDilman

is huffleclaw on this forum?


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> is huffleclaw on this forum?


I don't know? I don't talk to her..


----------



## DougDilman

Oh okay, you were tight back in the day


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> Oh okay, you were tight back in the day


Honesty I don't know what you want from me? 
😔😕🙁


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> Honesty I don't know what you want from me?
> 😔😕🙁


What do you mean? What did i do?


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> What do you mean? What did i do?


Don’t ask me personal questions please. Zero about BYC please. Your okay


----------



## MysteryChicken

The chicks survived the night outside, so now I know they'll be fine.

Sadly, 2 Sumatras, & 2 Rocks died over night in the brooder. I tried my best to save them.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> The chicks survived the night outside, so now I know they'll be fine.
> 
> Sadly, 2 Sumatras, & 2 Rocks died over night in the brooder. I tried my best to save them.


What happened?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> What happened?


I'm not sure. They were really acting ill yesterday, weak, droopy, lethargic, & didn't want to leave the heating plate.


----------



## MysteryChicken

Gonna see if Meyer Hatchery will send me replacements.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Gonna see if Meyer Hatchery will send me replacements.


Hopefully they will..👍


----------



## DougDilman

Shipping stress can last a few days, i think you said you gave them electrolytes and vitamins though?


----------



## chickens really

Was the heat plate too warm?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Hopefully they will..👍


Okay, just got done getting my replacement chicks all set.

They'll be available on September 29th, which is okay.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Was the heat plate too warm?


Nope, I figured out that the heating pack they placed wasn't warm which chilled them on the way here.


----------



## DougDilman

Good


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Good


Yep.


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> Yep.


did you give them vitamins and electrolytes when you got them?


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> did you give them vitamins and electrolytes when you got them?


Yes.


----------



## DougDilman

MysteryChicken said:


> Yes.


Okay, Good effort


----------



## DougDilman




----------



## DougDilman

You need a hug too chickens really, your always crankie


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> You need a hug too chickens really, your always crankie


I'm not cranky? 
I don't need a hug either? 
😳🤣...How are you today?


----------



## DougDilman

good and yourself? Some people told me you were always cranky, But your not usualy


----------



## chickens really

DougDilman said:


> good and yourself? Some people told me you were always cranky, But your not usualy


I'm good as expected. I'm glad so far I don't know anyone that's gotten ill from the coronavirus..
I hope you stay safe.


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> I'm good as expected. I'm glad so far I don't know anyone that's gotten ill from the coronavirus..
> I hope you stay safe.


You too!


----------



## DougDilman

I wasnt allowed in petsmart today, Only the wife haha 1 person at a time, and they had tape on the floor to seperate people


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Shipping stress can last a few days, i think you said you gave them electrolytes and vitamins though?


I did.


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


> Okay, Good effort


I gave them a good drink of the vitamin, & electrolyte water.


----------



## MysteryChicken

DougDilman said:


>


----------



## MysteryChicken

Good morning.


----------



## chickens really

Good morning..


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Good morning..


Gotta clean out the Turkey, Guinea, & meat bird brooder again. The turkeys are the dirtiest in the brooder.


----------



## chickens really

I don't need to clean anything yet. Probably next week I'll clean my animals houses. 👍


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I don't need to clean anything yet. Probably next week I'll clean my animals houses. 👍


Lucky you.


----------



## chickens really

Tiny little yellow/White chick. I'll post a picture of it once fluffy. I think it's a Chicken Little chick. White Silkie/ Rosecomb/Old English Game Bantam.


----------



## chickens really

I'll move Bonnie to the garage and give her this tiny baby today..👍


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Tiny little yellow/White chick. I'll post a picture of it once fluffy. I think it's a Chicken Little chick. White Silkie/ Rosecomb/Old English Game Bantam.


Can't wait to see the little nugget.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I'll move Bonnie to the garage and give her this tiny baby today..👍


Sounds good.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Can't wait to see the little nugget.


I'll name it that...Nugget 😁🤣❤️🐥


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I'll name it that...Nugget 😁🤣❤🐥


I think that name will fit the little chicky.


----------



## chickens really

I'll let you know later how Bonnie does with the new baby. I'll get a picture of it before I give it to her though. I hope the other hatches soon too..👍


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I'll let you know later how Bonnie does with the new baby. I'll get a picture of it before I give it to her though. I hope the other hatches soon too..👍


Chicks are very cute, can't wait to see it.


----------



## chickens really

Jeepers! In my hast to set Bonnie up I didn't put the metal bottom in my crate. I can't move her. What I'll do is bring Bonnie into the house with her eggs and put her eggs in my incubator and give her baby..👍🤞


----------



## chickens really

Bonnie took the baby and the other is internally pipped. 👏❤️🐥🐣


----------



## chickens really

I spoke too soon. She attacked it so it’s back in the incubator. Bonnie is back in the coop. 😳. Oh well I hope she didn’t hurt it too bad? Poor little bird.


----------



## chickens really

Nuggets okay! In the brooder.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Jeepers! In my hast to set Bonnie up I didn't put the metal bottom in my crate. I can't move her. What I'll do is bring Bonnie into the house with her eggs and put her eggs in my incubator and give her baby..👍🤞


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Bonnie took the baby and the other is internally pipped. 👏❤🐥🐣View attachment 71972View attachment 71973


Cuteness.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I spoke too soon. She attacked it so it’s back in the incubator. Bonnie is back in the coop. 😳. Oh well I hope she didn’t hurt it too bad? Poor little bird.


Try to do it again at night time while she's sleeping? I heard it's the best way to get a hen to adopt chicks.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Try to do it again at night time while she's sleeping? I heard it's the best way to get a hen to adopt chicks.


No...I'm not giving it back to her. I'll raise it here in the house along with the other one hatching. Safer that way. 👍


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Cuteness.


Until Bonnie went horrible! Tossed it across the Brooder. I thought it was dead. 😳😔😡


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> No...I'm not giving it back to her. I'll raise it here in the house along with the other one hatching. Safer that way. 👍


Okay, that's fine too.


----------



## chickens really

It's doing good and happy..🐥🐣


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Until Bonnie went horrible! Tossed it across the Brooder. I thought it was dead. 😳😔😡


Chicks bounce, a little tossing won't hurt them. I've had a hen that raised her own chicks once, & she'd accidentally fling one, or two across the coop yard when scratching for bugs.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> It's doing good and happy..🐥🐣


That's good too hear. I'll be taking pictures of my only Silkie/Brahma cross tomorrow for updates.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Chicks bounce, a little tossing won't hurt them. I've had a hen that raised her own chicks once, & she'd accidentally fling one, or two across the coop yard when scratching for bugs.


Not my first Broody bird. She was attacking it and pecked and tossed it. She wasn't mothering it . It's doing good so I'm waiting for the other to hatch..🤞


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Not my first Broody bird. She was attacking it and pecked and tossed it. She wasn't mothering it . It's doing good so I'm waiting for the other to hatch..🤞


I understand she wasn't being nice towards the little chick, just sharing how bouncy baby chicks can be.

I hope the other egg hatches.


----------



## chickens really

I had to wipe its eyes out from all the shavings dust and clean the baby off. It was totally covered in shavings. I'm glad I saved it. It's a normal healthy chick. It drinks and eats. 👍❤️🐥


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> I understand she wasn't being nice towards the little chick, just sharing how bouncy baby chicks can be.
> 
> I hope the other egg hatches.


I know..👍


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I had to wipe its eyes out from all the shavings dust and clean the baby off. It was totally covered in shavings. I'm glad I saved it. It's a normal healthy chick. It drinks and eats. 👍❤🐥


That's good. What color do you think it's gonna grow up too be?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> That's good. What color do you think it's gonna grow up too be?


White I'm thinking? 
She liked it but wouldn't let it under her. Finally she snapped and I'm glad I was watching. 😔🙁


----------



## chickens really

The eggs she had were not developing either.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> White I'm thinking?
> She liked it but wouldn't let it under her. Finally she snapped and I'm glad I was watching. 😔🙁


We'll see.

Stuff like that happens, you saved it's life. Nothing to be upset about. Broodies can be very unpredictable.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> The eggs she had were not developing either.


Do you think they weren't fertilized?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> We'll see.
> 
> Stuff like that happens, you saved it's life. Nothing to be upset about. Broodies can be very unpredictable.


I'm not upset. I'm just having to do things differently is all. I'm glad it's okay. 👍❤️🐥


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Do you think they weren't fertilized?


No..Nothing was happening in them. Sloshing mess.


----------



## chickens really

Nugget..


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> I'm not upset. I'm just having to do things differently is all. I'm glad it's okay. 👍❤🐥


Oh, okay.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> No..Nothing was happening in them. Sloshing mess.


It's annoying when you have yolkers.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Nugget..View attachment 71985


Such a cutie
Have any name suggestions for my peep?


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Such a cutie
> Have any name suggestions for my peep?
> View attachment 71986


It’s cute! I don’t know 🤷‍♀️


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> It’s cute! I don’t know 🤷‍♀️


The chick has a very loving personality, & very chill when I take it out of the brooder to snuggle. Naming is gonna be alittle tricky.

I already have a SnuggleBug, Cuddles, & CuddleBug.


The father is a Silkie named Scaredy.


----------



## chickens really

The little chicks still doing really good. It still eats and drinks water on its own.👍🐥


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> The chick has a very loving personality, & very chill when I take it out of the brooder to snuggle. Naming is gonna be alittle tricky.
> 
> I already have a SnuggleBug, Cuddles, & CuddleBug.
> 
> 
> The father is a Silkie named Scaredy.


Cotton is soft and it's probably going to be white?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> The little chicks still doing really good. It still eats and drinks water on its own.👍🐥


That's great.


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Cotten is soft and it's probably going to be white?


Feathers on the wings are coming in a creamy white, with black color.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> Feathers on the wings are coming in a creamy white, with black color.


Oh neat..Like a brahma ?


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> Oh neat..Like a brahma ?


My Brahmas are silver Columbian which has black lining on the primaries. The creamy color must be from one of my Dominate White Silkie roosters.


----------



## chickens really

MysteryChicken said:


> My Brahmas are silver Columbian which has black lining on the primaries. The creamy color must be from one of my Dominate White Silkie roosters.


It will be neat to see how it feathers out after the juvenile molt..👍


----------



## MysteryChicken

chickens really said:


> It will be neat to see how it feathers out after the juvenile molt..👍


Yes it will.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

chickens really said:


> Today is my Birthday 🎁..😳


What????  I. Just seeing this NOW and YOU didn’t tell ME??  Ugh!!  Well..ooof!!  Should I say happy belated or never talk to you again??🤣🤣🤣🤣. I hope it was great!!  Wish you’d have told me so we could e chatted and celebrated as friends do!!


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> What????  I. Just seeing this NOW and YOU didn’t tell ME??  Ugh!!  Well..ooof!!  Should I say happy belated or never talk to you again??🤣🤣🤣🤣. I hope it was great!!  Wish you’d have told me so we could e chatted and celebrated as friends do!!


Your too funny..❤️
Thanks Denise. It was a good day. 👍


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

chickens really said:


> Your too funny..❤
> Thanks Denise. It was a good day. 👍


Anymore chicks?  I’ve got two people coming tomorrow to pick out piglets!!


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Anymore chicks?  I’ve got two people coming tomorrow to pick out piglets!!


Not yet. One more is pipped the shell so tonight I expect it to hatch if everything goes well..👍
That's great! You will be selling  a few..❤️


----------



## chickens really

My little chick hatched so Nugget has a friend ..🐥🐥
I'll post a picture later today.
Both are Chicken Little Chicks..😜🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Just sold one pig...two more people coming.  Can’t believe how fast they are going....I haven’t even advertised them yet, just people saw them on my FB page!!    Congrats on the second chick..how many more to go?  I’m sad I’m not doing my hatch.  But just too busy to do it right.  Plus, I think I bought a bumm Bator?  Never could get the temp right...ugh!!   How are the goats?  And the puppies?


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Just sold one pig...two more people coming.  Can’t believe how fast they are going....I haven’t even advertised them yet, just people saw them on my FB page!!    Congrats on the second chick..how many more to go?  I’m sad I’m not doing my hatch.  But just too busy to do it right.  Plus, I think I bought a bumm Bator?  Never could get the temp right...ugh!!   How are the goats?  And the puppies?


I didn't know you could sell piglets till weaned at 8 weeks old? Good for you. 👍
I sold two puppies but just got deposits. They can't leave till end of April. 
Chicks are doing really good. 
Definitely invest in a good incubator and you will succeed. Or wait for a Hen to go Broody..😀


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

No, not sold-sold, just a deposit, and picked out.  I can sell them at 5 weeks which is what @The_V's said, the6 are my new pig guru’s!!  They actually sit on the phone with me and we look through the Craigslist ads in my area to see my competition.  The6 are very helpful, in this whole business.  And have been selling mini’s for a long t8me.  I guess pigs start eating feed around 3 weeks, and I can pull them after that.  I’ll bring them in the house to get them litter trained and ready to go!!  I thought I had to keep them 8-12 weeks!!


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> No, not sold-sold, just a deposit, and picked out.  I can sell them at 5 weeks which is what @The_V's said, the6 are my new pig guru’s!!  They actually sit on the phone with me and we look through the Craigslist ads in my area to see my competition.  The6 are very helpful, in this whole business.  And have been selling mini’s for a long t8me.  I guess pigs start eating feed around 3 weeks, and I can pull them after that.  I’ll bring them in the house to get them litter trained and ready to go!!  I thought I had to keep them 8-12 weeks!!


That’s so awesome 👏..I love having people to help me out too! ❤️


----------



## chickens really

Nugget and it’s buddy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Do you know the breeds?  Just a barnyard mix?  The guy I just bought my new 14 hens from told me how to make the black Sexlink.  Need a BR roo?  I had one..he was mean and old.  He said after about 2 they don’t produce as well?  Maybe next year I’ll look for another roo, I sure love my Sexlink...they are great layers.  BO too.


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Do you know the breeds?  Just a barnyard mix?  The guy I just bought my new 14 hens from told me how to make the black Sexlink.  Need a BR roo?  I had one..he was mean and old.  He said after about 2 they don’t produce as well?  Maybe next year I’ll look for another roo, I sure love my Sexlink...they are great layers.  BO too.


Chicken Little chicks I make...Crosses


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, I sold 4 piglets today!!  One is actually going to @The_V's in AZ, my pig gurus....people out there want pink piglets, with blue eyes....pay biggg bucks.  Here they seem to want the black.  So she is buy8ng one of mine, to add to her breeding stock!!  Crazy, huh?  The Covid is really getting worse here..over 10,000 deaths..a few days ago it was 5,000.  
I think we found all the hiding spots for the chickens?  Or at least most?  Today my egg count went up to 47!  Thank goodness too, because people are nuts here!  They are $5 at the store!  Ok, going to bed...another busy day...night...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Just sold 2 more...only one left!!  I can’t believe how fast they went!!  I didn’t even advertise!!  They just saw them on my FB page!!


----------



## chickens really

My puppies...


----------



## chickens really

Oops 😬 only 4 puppies..😳


----------



## The_V's

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, I sold 4 piglets today!!  One is actually going to @The_V's in AZ, my pig gurus....people out there want pink piglets, with blue eyes....pay biggg bucks.  Here they seem to want the black.  So she is buy8ng one of mine, to add to her breeding stock!!  Crazy, huh?  The Covid is really getting worse here..over 10,000 deaths..a few days ago it was 5,000.
> I think we found all the hiding spots for the chickens?  Or at least most?  Today my egg count went up to 47!  Thank goodness too, because people are nuts here!  They are $5 at the store!  Ok, going to bed...another busy day...night...


Were in California but not far from az border so close enough lol


----------



## DougDilman

chickens really said:


> My puppies...View attachment 72225View attachment 72226View attachment 72227View attachment 72228View attachment 72225View attachment 72226View attachment 72227View attachment 72228


So cute


----------

